# GCRM part 6



## Dory10

Hi everyone

Welcome to your new home, part 6.  I've posted a link on the last thread so hopefully everyone can make their way over here easily.

Happy chatting and lots of luck  

Dory
(Your new board mod)
xxx


----------



## billie2015

So, LW, are you pupo? Or are they waiting for day 5?
Hope you are doing good!

Pretty pink, how are you feeling?

Pippi, 6.5 weeks!!!! That is sooo exciting! Enjoy this last month and a half!


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi. I'm due to test at GCRM on Tuesday but today im 10dp3dt and just had a BFN. I'm gutted. I think its all over!! I'm hoping its too early but deep down I think it's right. I've been super tired and my boobs are sore, now and again im getting AF like cramps but apart from that I feel nothing.

I have some frozen embryos so hopefully that can be an option for us

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## billie2015

Wifey, I am so sorry! Will keep my fingers crossed for you, hope than Tuesday gives you a different outcome. How are you holding up? For the tiredness and sore breast I had the same thing in every 2ww I had, I think it's down to the progesterone you're on. I usually feel much better as soon as I stop it.

Having frozen embies is really good, I never had any, but always thought if I had I would stress less... 

Really hoping for a positive outcome on Tuesday, keep us posted!


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi Billie. Thanks for your support

I tested again this morning and it was bfn again. I not holding out much hope for that changing tomorrow. I'm confused about my protocol. I noticed that all the people on this forum and the 2ww forum are using gel and pesserie. I wasn't given any if this. Just one injection on ovitrell 2 days afte ET. Strange I think as I feel like I've not done anything to help it stick. So I'm not sure where my symptoms are coming from other than af is due in a couple of days


----------



## billie2015

Hey Wifey 
Fingers crossed for a miracle then!
I heard about the ovitrell shot, apparently it does help implantation, it's an alternative to pessaries, but I don't know what makes them decide for one or the other.
What was your protocol?
And what's your story? (If you don't mind sharing) Mine is in my signature


----------



## Minniemouse13

Hi girls

Looking for some advice as I can't remember. Do you get the scratch the month before starting tx or the same cycle? 

Thanks x


----------



## billie2015

The month before. I did mine about 4/5 days before my periods (and implantation occurred, contrary to the two cycles before that without scratch).
Don't forget to take pain killers 20 minutes before though 

Good luck with everything


----------



## billie2015

Hi all,

I just had my screening appt at GRI today. I should be starting (again) in two months.
They checked my AMH and told me it was 14 !!! What I had the test done at GCRM in may last year and it was 38! That's very strange.
After explaining all my previous cycles, they decided to put me on antagonist protocol (same as previous ones) even though the AMH they got would put me on a different one.
The doctor said, because I always felt good during stimulation, we could use higher doses (225 instead of 150) to try and get more eggs out of me. He said the decision was ours in the end and I really don't know what to say. I got 10 eggs last time with 150 so I don't see why I would need more, but I understand that the more eggs the more chances for embryos, but then there is the whole quantity/quality thing, and the increased risk of OHSS... I really have no idea what to decide, I asked him for some time to think (and google) about it. Any comments/advice?

Hope everyone is doing good/okay, it's very quiet here at the moment...


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies :

Billie : I'd try something different .not because 10 eggs isn't enough but just because I always feel its good to change / add things every cycle in hope it gets your BFP. I'm at the other end and feel id like less eggs to see if it improved quality . i read before my 1st ivf cycle that the optimum number of eggs is between 15 to 20 to achieve a pregnancy . Over 20 can apparently effect quality . But my friend got pregnant first cycle with 29 eggs ( at gcrm ) was a FET . She laughed when I said I thought I had to many with 19 and then 22 (I think )but it worked for her with lots of eggs 

Hi to everyone else - apologies got being Mia .been feeling rubbish turns out I have low iron again . So hopefully perk up soon xxx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hi Ladies. I am just looking for any feedback on your experiences so far with GCRM. My partner and I are currently being seen at Ninewells but we live in Glasgow. We have had one fresh ivf cycle, which was cancelled due to OHSS and now just had a BFN at 13dp5dt from our frozen embryo transfer. The waiting list to try again at Ninewells is about 4-5 months, and I am 41, so would rather not wait. We have 6 more 5 day blasts in the deep freeze, so we would have to transfer those over. How have you all found GCRM in terms of how well they communicate with you? Do you always feel clear about what is happening with your treatment, the timing of it all and what your options are? Has anyone done a medicated frozen embryo transfer with GCRM? If so, what protocol did they use with you? Thanks in advance for any replies. Best wishes to you all and good luck.


----------



## Minniemouse13

Hi Crystal. Sorry about your BFN xx but good to see you are already making a plan for next time. I did a medicated frozen cycle with the GCRM and i canf fault them at all. As I have a 9 month old baby girl from it. The clinic are fab I can't remember the exact protocol but if I get a chance I will look to see if I still have my notes. 

I have 2 blasts left and in looking to use them soon. So hopefully be joining you on the roller coaster again

The staff are just lovely at the GCRM xx good luck xxx 

Ps thanks Billie for getting back to me about the scratch xx


----------



## Bonny_B

Hi, I thought it’s about time I joined the forum, I’ve been reading on and off for a while and it seems like a really positive place.

I’m about to go back to the GCRM hopefully for a FET in late May. This will be my 3rd FET after my 3rd ICSI cycle in Nov 13 (ICSI cycles 1 & 2 were at GRI) and we have 2 blastocysts remaining at GCRM.

billie2015, I actually have a similar experience with GCRM vs GRI AMH levels. My first 2 cycles were at GRI and they assessed my AMH as <6 and gave me the maximum stimulation drugs, both resulted in only 1 embryo to transfer and neither successful. GCRM, however, assessed my AMH as 21 and told me too much stimulation can result in poorer quality eggs, which turned out to be the case because although complications meant I couldn’t have a transfer we had 4 blastocysts frozen from lower stimulation. I actually queried this with GRI but they would not accept that too much stimulation can damage the egg quality despite my experience and documented evidence. I believe because of the AMH being wrongly assessed as lower at the GRI and too much stimulation my first two cycles were pretty much wasted.


----------



## FertileRoad

Crystal only you can make the choice of which clinic. I see from your thread that you are 41 and had a BFN this is only my opinion you are same age I was not sure on your AMH level mine has went from 1.26 to 0.4 if I had know what I know know from the ladies on here I would not cycle in UK I would have went abroad for DE. I feel that GCRM only want your money they have great customer care but I feel others will echo this. I was told be embryologist after EC that I should not have been put through the protocol as pointless I was also told this by *name removed* top IVF doctor now retired. Get a second AMH test done independent from Zita west and book consultation it's worth the money they tell you the truth as there is nothing in it for them I did I have found out my vitamin level is very low as is my AMH. If you want to speak to a fertility nurse I rec Ruth from fertility abroad again honest person. Sorry if I sound harsh, you have lots choices and only you can make that. I too in Glasgow if you want to meet for chat.


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks Minniemouse and FertileRoad. Yes it is a difficult decision about where to go and what to do next. My AMH was 56 when it was tested last - can't remember exactly when that was - about 1.5-2 years ago. I don't know how quickly it changes. I think it's relatively common for women with PCOS to have high AMH. To be honest, I'm not entirely sure what it means and whether it accurately reflects ovarian reserve in PCOS-women. Even if we have lots of eggs (due to lack of ovulation over the years??) surely their quality will still reduce as we get older? All very confusing.


----------



## twjp

Well, after trying to decide whether to go abroad or stay in Glasgow, my wife and I had our initial consultation at GCRM a couple of weeks ago and we have our next appointment on Friday to get drugs etc.

This will be our 4th course of ICSI.  Dr Gaudoin didn't seem too confident this would happen for us and was talking about donor sperm/eggs but we've decided to have another shot with our own "stuff"!  The fact is that we've had 3 failed cycles now, zero pregnancies and out of a total of 11 developing embryos, not a single one has made it to blastocyst.

Still, fingers crossed as we go again!  We have decided that is this cycle doesn't work then we will give it a shot abroad next and then that will be the end of the road for us.

Good luck to the rest of you currently undergoing treatment.


----------



## billie2015

twjp, best of luck hope this time works for you!
I know how you feel not wanting to give up, we will be undergoing our 4th cycle in June, I never thought we'd go that far but IVF is a drug, and I'm addicted to the hope it gives us 
I will keep my fingers crossed for you and your wife, really hope you get your miracle!


----------



## Twiggy1704

Hi ladies, 

Can I join this thread- see below signature of failures!  Can I ask your thoughts on GCRM and how it compared to any previous NHS cycles? Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

As a previous poster on this board just wanted to let the old timers know our daughter was born by cs on 6th may. She weighted 7lbs 13oz. Baby Clara and I are both doing well.
Hope this gives hope to people here as she really is a miracle baby.....
Good luck to those cycling and planning to go soon....


----------



## FertileRoad

Pippi - congratulations from old timer. I am excited and delighted for you it gives me hope when I see someone of the same age as myself getting a positve, I have to say I feel I have made the decision to move to DE as my AMH is now 0.4 - nothing left. It does break my heart but on the positive side if BFP then they are free from any of my genetics!

Take care 

All the best being a mum 
K xx


----------



## Maria00

Pippi_elk, congratulations for the arrival of baby Clara - such a lovely name!  
I am truly delighted for you.


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Huge congrats pippi! Wonderful news and what a gorgeous name! 

Enjoy every minute with your precious girl! 

Xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Pippi congratulations on your beautiful baby girl. I'm sure she is just beautiful. Hope your feeling doing well xx


----------



## billie2015

Twiggy1704 , welcome and best of luck with GCRM, I cannot compare them with other clinics, but I thought they were very good, they are always available on the phone and make you feel very welcome there.

Pippi! I am sooo happy for you, it's nice to hear you're both doing fine! A warm welcome to Clara, your miracle baby, I'm sure she will be loved  ! Enjoy every moment of motherhood!

As for me, waiting for AF to start, then going to GRI on day 21 for starting drugs, this time we will try a day 3 transfer, and maybe a higher dosage of drugs (not decided on this one). Fourth time, it got to work! I am starting to get really worried my body is taking its toll after all these stimms. I had very painful breasts the other day and started reading about it (apparently no big deal as before periods) but then I came across a study saying that young women going though IVF have more chances of developing breast cancer... It scared me a bit. Obviously, like everyone here I want a baby very very badly, but I don't want to endanger myself too much in the process  
Did you girls read/heard anything on long term side effect of IVF?


----------



## MrsMacD

Woo hoo! Huge congratulations Pippi. It's great to hear of another success story. Welcome to parenthood 

Good luck to all the ladies cycling at the moment. Keep strong and remember miracles do happen x


----------



## Twiggy1704

Congratulations Pippi- that is lovely to hear!

Thanks Billie for the welcome! Good luck with your next cycle! How many cycles have you had at GCRM?

For the ladies who have cycled/cycling at GCRM- do they monitor your progesterone in the 2WW. AF came for me after 9dp5dt at Ninewells after using crinone pessaries, and I was never monitored. Also, is there different hcg options you can use? I used ovitelle previously and it made my 2nd cycle of ICSI poor- my eggs were very sticky and hard to retrieve. I am at the stage now where I kinda know what works/doesn't and I want the best from a clinic.xx


----------



## Japonica

Hello everyone, I'm fairly new to the site (new to posting anyway, I've been lurking and reading for a while!).  Congrats to recent births and BFPs!  And my fingers are crossed for all those going through cycles just now!  My partner and I have had two unsuccessful rounds at ninewells and we've decided to give it one last shot at GCRM.  Obviously we're terrified because this is our last shot so want to give it everything we've got.  I'd like to spend some time getting as healthy as possible before hand and I was wondering if any of you know how long it takes from preliminary tests (sperm/ultrasound etc) to starting a cycle?  Just so I have an idea of when to book in the first tests.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Twiggy1704

Hi Japonoca,

Welcome, and sorry to hear your Ninewells cycles did not work. I am the same as you- 2 failed cycles and we have our first consult with GCRM in June. However, I am not set on going to just GCRM as although they are the best in Scotland, there are better success rates in the UK at different clinics, and even abroad. It all depends on what the problem was with your failed cycles and whether GCRM can tailor to your need. I am certainly not as naive as before with IVF and I have a list as long as my arm that I want my new clinic to meet, as I am now a paying customer. 

In regards to tests etc, GCRM want all of your previous medical history. I have requested all of my previous notes from Ninewells and Monklands. I have already got copies of my initial blood tests from my GP which I have already scanned to them. They are particularly interested in your AMH and your partners SA. I din't know how long it takes from initial consult to starting a cycle- it would all depend on what they might need re-tested/further tests but I would imagine you could start within 3 months.x


----------



## Japonica

Thanks Twiggy, sorry your cycles didn't work out either - fingers crossed for the next ones!

We weren't even sure whether to do a third round but have decided it's an itch that needs to be scratched before moving on.  We're unexplained but the doctors at ninewells think it's probably egg quality.  I'm not sure doing any cycles a bit further afield is really an option for us but, like you, I intend to be as proactive as possible with this cycle since we're paying.

Thanks for the info, I've contacted Ninewells to get our notes sent out and think we'll go ahead with preliminary tests as soon as they can fit us in so we know what we're dealing with.  Three months sounds ideal really, that's how long we've given ourselves to up the stakes with the healthy living!  

Good luck with your investigations for your next cycle!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies :

Pippi: congratulations and what lovely news . Delighted to hear about the arrival of your miracle baby Clara  . I just popped onto see if there was any news as thought you'd be due about now . (I remember thinking you weren't far behind my sister and she's just had her baby 4 wks ago ). Hope your all settling in well at home as a family of three and enjoy every minute .

Hi to all the newbies and everyone else . 

Billie : good luck fingers crossed its 4th time lucky .

Afm :sorry been Mia for months . Decided I needed some time off and just had the most amazing holiday ever . Thinking of waiting till after my sept holiday before going for our 4th cycle really enjoying the break just now and the thought of another round of ivf is depressing me / stressing me so think I'll take the summer off . Turns out I had low iron again which kind of explains how bad I was feeling jan to march time . Thought it was the delayed effect of my last failed ivf . 

Good luck to everyone cycling just now and gees hoping Gcrm provide lots of BFPs xxxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, it's great to have news from you! 
I totally understand how you feel, the thought of a 4th IVF round is sooo depressing! Hope we have a nice summer and that you get plenty of sun and good times before going back to it.

DH and I are planning a month of unpaid leave mid august to mid sept, we are going to spend 1 week visiting a friend in Poland and then 3 weeks in Italy. I miss the sun so much and I am in much need of a month away. If June IVF works then we can spend time focusing on eating heathy, relaxing and pregnancy stuff, if it's another BFN then we will need the time to digest the news anyway. 

Oh, and I booked an appt with GCRM counsellor for next week. Anyone tried it? I feel like after 3 failed cycles, I could really do with a talk...


----------



## Twiggy1704

Hi ladies,

Don't want to butt in here but I was going to go to GCRM and I have since changed my mind and decided to cycle abroad (Serum in Athens), which is something I would never have considered before. Based on my initial consul formt, they have given me so much for info than I have ever had (I was NHS before right enough). I live in Glasgow too, and thought it would be too difficult but after approaching them, the process will be very straightforward. Think they are good if you have had quite a few failed cycles in this country.xx


----------



## Japonica

Billie, a month off sounds amazing!  I've only had experience of counselling on the NHS and have been a few times.  I found it really useful and it was good to speak to someone who is experienced in that area but not connected to me at all.

Twiggy, would you mind me asking what would the difference in cost would be going to Serum rather than GCRM?

Hi to everyone else I haven't met yet.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie : sounds like you have a good plan in place . Here's hoping its a month of healthy eating and pregnancy stuff ! Yes I don't know how you did 3 cycles so close together . You must be feeling the effects . I totally crumbled after my 2nd transfer (third cycle ) think because it was two we blastocysts and one was hatching I went for a palm reading -  not really into that stuff but she described me exactly - was actually shocked at how well she described my personality  - but anyway at the end she said I'd had a very tough two years . My dh said but you've not had a tough two years ! I was like well I think she is referring to the ivf , Just looked at my signature and it's practically two years since I started . She then said things would change towards the end of this year and next year . No idea if that means success or moving onto adoption but I think if this next attempt fails then it'll be time for me to move on . Good luck with your 4th cycle - I'll check in to see how your doing ! 

Twiggy :good luck with serum . Heard a few ppl talking about it on here .

Japonica - hope your well . Are you cycling soon? X


----------



## twjp

Twiggy1704 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Don't want to butt in here but I was going to go to GCRM and I have since changed my mind and decided to cycle abroad (Serum in Athens), which is something I would never have considered before. Based on my initial consul formt, they have given me so much for info than I have ever had (I was NHS before right enough). I live in Glasgow too, and thought it would be too difficult but after approaching them, the process will be very straightforward. Think they are good if you have had quite a few failed cycles in this country.xx


Funnily enough my wife and I were torn between Serum and GCRM too. We decided to go with GCRM but I did contact Serum and they were great in terms of communication. I'd be interested to hear about your experience with them. Best of luck to you.

We are currently undergoing our 4th ICSI cycle and just heard that all 6 eggs collected yesterday were fertilised which is a good start for us. This is the hardest part for me; waiting to hear how these embryos are developing and if anything will be worth transferring. Can think of little else, really!

Anyway, we have both decided that if this treatment doesn't work then we'll head to Serum for our 5th cycle and then that'll be the end of the IVF road for us.

Good luck to the rest of you going through a cycle at the moment.


----------



## billie2015

twjp, 100% fertilisation! That is amazing! It looks like your best cycle so far, hope you keep on having great news in the next few days  

This time drove me crazy too, the waiting for phone calls and just wanting the time to pass  . Well in just a few days this wait will be over and another one will start. The one thing that I liked about these few days was that, because nothing was in my hands, I could relax a bit and not stress about exercising too much/not enough, eating sugar, drinking coffee... Try and take it as a break before the 2ww 

I have my fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted! 
I really hope you won't need to consider Serum.


----------



## Japonica

twjp, excellent fertilisation!  That is the hardest part of the cycle for me too, definitely!  The clock ticks backwards!  Keeping everything crossed for you both.

Mrs G, interesting about the palm reading!  I'm a natural cynic but can't help getting more interested in these types things since struggling to conceive.  I went for a food intolerance test today which indicated that I'm intolerant to cows milk.  i keep reading online how unreliable and unproven these tests are yet i just can't help myself!  I'm in training and getting ready to start our third (and final, no matter what the outcome!) round.  We're just at the preliminary test stage at GCRm so far.


----------



## twjp

Thanks folks.  Just to update you....

Yesterday's call from the clinic told us that we had 4 good looking embryos with 2 showing some fragmentation.

Today would have been the 3 day transfer which as far as I know is standard at GCRM.  However we got the call this morning saying that 3 of the embryos were looking really good (unfortunately in my anxious state I failed to write down the grading!) with another a bit less promising.  So our transfer has been pushed back to Saturday which will be day 5.  The reason given is that they hope that one of the three best embryos stands out for transfer (although fairly certain we are going for a double transfer this time).

So my wife goes in on Saturday to hopefully have a blastocyst transferred.  Really worrying though as we have never got even one blastocyst in any of our previous cycles.

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## MJS24

TWJP - I remenber talking to you a while back regarding morulas.  That is great news re your current cycle, please do keep us all updated! Xx


----------



## billie2015

twjp, great numbers so far! Exciting to be going to blasto, I know how stressing that is, I really hope you get a great news tomorrow too! And with a blasto (or two) on board you increase your chances of the cycle working! 
I have my fingers crossed for you and I will keep an eye on this thread to see how you and your wife get on tomorrow! 4th time lucky!


----------



## billie2015

MJS, how are you?
You will soon be flying to Athens! Exciting! Keep me posted!


----------



## Twiggy1704

Just caught up with this thread- thanks all for the good luck wishes. I do hope you get your BFPs with your next cycles.

TWJP - that is great news- I do hope you get better success this time. Let us all know how you get on xx


----------



## twjp

Well, that's us back from the clinic and we're delighted to have had a double embryo transfer.  One was on its way to blastocyst (after the Morula stage) and the better was a "BB" blastocyst!  Nor sure about the BB part as this obviously isn't the best grade but just absolutely over the moon to at last have a blastocyst of some description!

We also have 3 just a little behind which they are continuing to culture in the hope that they are freezable.  A long, long way to go but a positive start and the best one we've had so far.

Blood test is 9th June.

Over to you, mother nature!


----------



## billie2015

Wow, twjp, that's amazing news!!!! Double transfer, and 3 still alive! That's huge! Even if they don't make it to the freezer, the only fact that they are still there is such a good news for the quality of the two now on board!
I'm so glad for you, really hope this is the one! Will be coming back here to read from you around the 9th. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Japonica

Twjp, that's great, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## sothis_is_love

can anyone share their experiences of their first consultation at the gcrm?


I am going to find out about ovulation induction and possibly iui - are they quite pushy in making you do any tests that day?


We have had some tests and scans previously (nhs - pcos and a low count) but have been pregnant 2ce before both resulting in early losses (genetics etc checked no reason for them) Do you think they will push me to go for a different treatment?


----------



## csgd1

Hi everyone, 

Have been away from boards for a bit as was lucky enough to have had beautiful baby boy from GCRM in oct 13. Now going to use our only frozen blast. Booked in for scratch near end of this month and implantation in July. Had scratch and EEVA and steroids and clexane injections which I'd recommend as had none of this at GRI which resulted in 2 bfn and a miscarriage. 

Exciting and scary to be going through it again! 

Clara x


----------



## billie2015

twjp, how are you two feeling? So close to OTD! Did you resist testing so far? I have my fingers crossed for you!!!

Sothis, I'm sorry I don't have much to tell you, GCRM was the first fertility I went to so I had to do these tests anyway, and because I was going to have ICSI, they had to do another SA to make sure their embryologist found enough motile sperm. 

csgd1, good luck on cycling again and congratulations (1,5 years later) for your baby boy


----------



## twjp

Hi billie2015.

Feeling nervous, excited, worried and hopeful!  It's all we can both think about as I'm sure most if the posters on this forum can relate to!

We go in early tomorrow for the blood test.  This is by far the most positive treatment we've had at this stage to date.  Last time at GCRM my wife got her period the day before the OTD and there were signs it'd be coming for a few days before.

This time she feels nothing either way.  No symptoms at all, really.

It's looking like we'll get to go tomorrow and at least take the test without knowing in advance it hasn't worked which I am thankful for.

Thanks for asking.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## billie2015

Wow, not much to wait! I'd say making it to OTD is already a good sign, ohhh! I really hope it works for you! It would give me hope that, even after 3 failed cycles, a BFP is possible!
I'll keep everything crossed, good luck for tomorrow! Have you taken a day off to wait together for the phone call? If not good luck for the day's work, keeping focused won't be easy!


----------



## twjp

Thanks again and yes we both have the day off!  We'd not be use to our employers tomorrow, regardless of what happens!

Cheers!


----------



## billie2015

Good for you! Stressful day ahead, it's good that you have each other!


----------



## MJS24

TWJP - I sooooo hope it is good news for you tomorrow! 

Billie - head to Athens 2 weeks on Thursday!  Where are you at? Xx


----------



## twjp

Posting this in both threads I've been updating, hope that's okay.

Well unfortunately it wasn't to be again so a 4th failure for us.

Unbelievably hard to stomach as , to be honest, we'd allowed ourselves to believe that this was our time which was silly.  My wife had no signs of anything until around 1:30pm today when she got a bit of blood in her pee which was an obvious bad sign.  The clinic called just an hour later to confirm the negative blood test.

No idea where we go from here.  Will come to terms with this in the coming days and weeks then decide together what to do next.  Really starting to feel this isn't going to happen for us but have to be sure we're ready to accept that before considering any other options for parenthood.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## billie2015

Oh no! Twjp, I am so so sorry to read your post!  This is very difficult to read, and I imagine so much worse living it. I really hope you can support each others and talk about options to move forward. Take some time to digest the news though, maybe plan something nice for the weekend, possibly involving anything that forbidden for pregnant women (I'm thinking sea food, sauna, alcohol...). 
And of course you are very welcome to come back here and post your anger at mother nature! Whatever you feel like doing.
Again I am so sorry for you and I send you lots of strength for the "coming to term" part that is always so difficult.

MJS, glad to hear from you, Athens in two weeks, you will have way better weather that the cold we have a the moment! Lucky you, enjoy!

As for me, starting 4th ICSI at GRI on Thursday, very hard to be optimistic and positive about that, I don't really feel it, but hopefully once I start it I will feel better.


----------



## Japonica

Twjp, I'm so sorry    This IVF business is such a rollercoaster of emotions and I know how heart breaking it can be when it doesn't work.  Best wishes to you and your wife, I hope you are both doing ok. It's so bloody unfair!  

Billie, good luck with your round I hope it's all going well so far.  I completely understand that feeling of not being optimistic. 

We are just in this thursday for our consultation appointment.


----------



## MJS24

Hi Billie, 

Just to say best of luck with your cycle.  Hopefully it is 3rd time lucky!!

Yeah Athens next week, I'm now in a bit of a quandary re what to do though as I have found another Greek clinic which may be more suitable to us.  Will wait and see what happens next week, will keep you updated.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## billie2015

Japonica, Thank you and good luck for Thursday

MJS, how long are you staying in Greece? Are you planning to enjoy some holiday times while you are there? Anyway, hope that your appt goes well and helps you decide what to do next. Let me know! And thank you for the support, it will have to be 4th time lucky though  (can't believe I went to so many cycles already).

Here all good, I have agreed to up the gonalF dose, so far so good (actually no difference between last cycles and this one in terms of sizes of follicules or how I feel. I'm back tomorrow for a scan, will know more then. I have started acupuncture again, and had that terrible "scratch", everything that I can do to make it work... But only time will tell. DH had some trouble with his teeth around the time last IVF negative result and we read somewhere that that can influence sperm quality (at this point, what doesn't!!!), so DH is very hopeful that his count will have improve (it went back to close to 0 last time  , from 5 millions). But again, no way of telling before we go through the procedure.
Cycling at GRI is very different from GCRM and although they are very nice you can see that they are much more busy, and getting an answer over the phone has proven impossible. I have been told that the trigger also depends on how busy they are (if they can fit you in for ec)  so that doesn't help me relaxing  . But overall my experience has been good so far, they really listened what I had to say about previous cycles and what I want for this cycle (scratch, earlier scan as we upped the dose...).
Will keep you updated.


----------



## FertileRoad

need advice - what to do GCRM have contact us that DP frozen samples are up for yearly renewal- should we pay although at my age looks like we are going to go abroad for DE so sample is useless, I a bit scared to discard for silly reasons. what would you do?


----------



## billie2015

Fertile Road, very tricky question indeed. Of course I can't tell you what to do. I can't make from your signature, is there any fertility issue with your DP? Can you save this as backup and have it transferred to wherever you'll be having DE? I'm not very familiar with all that.
We have a sample frozen but we never had to use it (and I suspect its quality to be very low compared to what we have now) so I know once they call us (should be soon now that I think of it) I will tell them to discard it. But every case is different. I guess if it's not too expensive and if you think there are any reasons that might make you regret the choice of discarding it, then you could renew it. But if, as you said, it really is useless, then there is really no point!

Not helpful I imagine... sorry.

What does your DP think about it?


----------



## FertileRoad

Billie2015 - it cost us £3000 to have the sample extracted by PESA at GCRM. We cant transfer and if we go the DE route  due to legality, when abroad the PESA op again will only cost £600 big difference. I would love to go with my OE but at 44 with 0.4 AMH its useless but  I have seen others with a chance. DE looks the only option. We have 10 straws so its a lot of sample to destroy. DP as usual shuffles around the issue and leaves it to the last minute to repay and says its my choice. Men !


----------



## billie2015

Tough! Do you consider going for DE in GCRM? The way I see it it's the only configuration where you would need that sample. If it's not going to happen, then discarding it makes more sense. But 10 straws... I understand your hesitation!


----------



## MJS24

Hi Billie,

Hope all's going well in the 2ww.  How are you feeling?

I got home from Greece yesterday, visited Serum in Athens and Newlife in Thessaloniki.  Have decided on Newlife.  Long protocol this time.  Start DR in Aug and cycling Sept!

X


----------



## MJS24

Also, DH DNA frag was 16% - delighted with this as we thought it was going to be really grim based on the morulas.  The sperm improving protocol he did must've worked as even count, motility and morph were slightly better x


----------



## billie2015

MJS, fantastic news about DNA frag! Sperm protocol must be working! Must be good to have a date for starting again too, and time to enjoy your summer before that.

Here the 2ww is going okay. First few days have been tough,I would just stay home and watch movies so time would pass by (sad, I know) I am doing research so it's easy to just stay home and think I'll make up for it later.
But this week I am more serious with my work (I am still in my office now actually) so it really helps focusing on other things, and I feel better too, proud of myself after a good day's work.
Anyway, my embryos (I had 2 day 3 embryos put back) must be implanting about now, I send them lots of positive vibes and try to bribe them into staying by eating (healthy) things I like . OTD is in a week, but I am not in a hurry to know this time, I really enjoy this last week where everything is possible 

Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## billie2015

Well it looks like the 4th IVF could be the one for me, I've been having BFPs since 7dp3dt (today is 9dp3dt), official OTD if Tuesday but GRI only gives you a home test and you are supposed to send them the results by mail  . 

I am freaking out since for last IVF the BFP was only chemical and I won't rest until I get some beta numbers, I will try to have GRI do one for me, otherwise I will just call GCRM and pay for one.
I know I should be happy and enjoy been pregnant but last chemical pregnancy make it impossible. I am sooooo scared. The one thing that seems more positive is that I got the BFPs 2-3 days earlier this time, so hopefully the embryo(s) will have had more time to settled and they will stay!
Please send some positive vibes if you have some, I'm in much need of some hope and positive thinking!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Billie. Brilliant news. Know exactly how you feel about not bring able to relax and enjoy it. I also had 2 low pos/chemicals so it's hard to believe it could be happening. But I think chemicals are a good sign that you can get pregnant if you have a good embryo. 

Ironic that you got it at gri and not gcrm. How many weeks does clearblue tests say you are?  If you are getting 2-3 weeks pregnant then your hpt should be decent  number. On 11 days after 5 day transfer I got 2-3 weeks and my levels were around 390. But saying that if it's not showing 2-3 weeks it's nothing to be worried about as it took ages to get 3+ despite all being ok.

Things going ok here. Clara is now over 8 weeks old and has been giving us smiles now for the past 2 weeks.  But it's a round the clock cycle of feeds and nappy changes. She's adorable but dh and I are now at stage of fighting over who is most tierd!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Actually rereading your post Billie,  if you are 9dp3dt then you wouldn't expect to get 2-3 weeks yet... I forget that you test so early!


----------



## MJS24

Woo Billie, congratulations!  Keep us updated on the beta, will keep my fingers crossed this is the real deal this time!! X


----------



## billie2015

Yeah, I know I test early, considering GRI does not do blood test, I really wanted to test earlier to know if implantation happened.
This morning I did two tests one 10 miu and one 25 miu, the first one was darker that the one yesterday but the 25 miu barely registered a second line . Obviously it got me worried a bit, two more days until OTD and hospital test (which is a 25 miu).

Pippi, I haven't been testing with Clearblue (did not want to spend that much  ) but I will consider it if GRI doesn't want to do a blood test. So good to hear about Clara, 8 weeks she must be so cute! But I can only imagine how tired you both are! Are you working or staying at home?

MJS, thanks for the congratulations, though I will not dare say I deserve them until I get some good beta numbers, I'm just so scared of another chemical


----------



## Ninejigs

Hello
Has anyone had experience of going to GCRM for donor egg IVF?
I am age 50 and GCRM treats upto age 55. 
There are only a couple of clinics that will treat over 50 abroad.
I went abroad for donor egg IVF at age 49. We were delighted to find 
out I was pregnant after going to GEST in Prague.
Unfortunately I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. Heartbroken. 
I do not know if I can face treatment abroad again.
I feel so overwhelmed and stressed out after my recent loss. I am scared. We do want to try again soon.
Abroad success rates are higher than GCRM and I would have an exclusive donor if I went to Greece/Cyprus. 
So I could have a chance of fresh cycle and possibly frozen cycle too if I was lucky enough to have 2-4 good quality blasts.
In Scotland I may only get one good blast with 4-5 eggs.
In Glasgow I will share with the egg bank. So not exclusive donor.
Waiting list is long 4-6 months but I am getting to the top of the list now. Then another 2-3 months before being matched.
Has anyone been successful with donor eggs at GCRM. 
We're you happy with your treatment? 
Thank you.


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

hi Ninejigs, I've just undergone DEIVF here and got a low positive yesterday, so unfortunately probably looking at a chemical pregnancy instead of a 'successful' one. Happy with treatment so far.


----------



## Ninejigs

Hi nicky_nacky_noo
Thanks for replying to me. I hope your hcg bloods double. My first hcg blood was 158 then nearly 400 two days later. Hoping it is not a chemical for you. 
We invest so much into these treatments. All our hopes, dreams, we eat, sleep and think about the treatment 24/7. We worry for months on end for a successful pregnancy.
Did you have an exclusive donor?
I will be sharing with the egg bank. How long did you wait to be matched with a donor? I am nearing the top of the waiting list before the waiting to be matched.
Did you look at abroad for treatment before deciding in GCRM?
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Ninejigs,

We did the egg-share too and got 6 eggs, 5 which fertilised (although 2 arrested) so got one on board and 2 frostiness. 

We waited about 6 weeks to be matched after getting to the top of the list.

I didn't really look abroad, although I was sorely tempted, as I really wanted the traceability etc for any potential children in the future that the UK has. Both so they can find out more if they want, but also if any medical issues are found in the next 18 years, then they will be able to be aware of that.  

Hope that helps! X


----------



## Stini

Hello folks,

Doing a bit of searching through the (6!) threads to see what people think. We're trying to decide whether or not to pay for EEVA on top of ICSI at GCRM. Has anyone done it? 

x


----------



## billie2015

Hey Stini, 
I believe you can decide on eeva (or not) once you know how many eggs you retrieved and maybe even how many fertilised. Eeva is useful if you want to go for day 3 transfer and you have many nice embryos to look from. It's no use if you are going for blasts. Did you discuss this with Marco?


----------



## Stini

Thanks Billie - that was a lovely quick response!

No, Marco didn't mention it. It was the Finnish nurse (I've forgotten her name) who suggested it, when we went in for consents. We've always had 5-day transfer before, so I'm not sure why it came up. My acupuncturist suggested that the real benefit is not the prediction, but that the embryos aren't moved for three days.


----------



## billie2015

Yes, I heard that the fact that they aren't moved + checked was a plus. 

I had 3 failed ICSI cycles (one chemical) with blasts and Marco suggested that something we could try was a day 3 transfer (2 more days in "natural" environment). That's what I requested for the fourth cycle, I have also changed other things (added clexane) and DH's sample improved a lot, but the total of all these things seems to have worked. I know I'm not totally safe yet as very early to say, but so far it's the best cycle we had. 
This last cycle was NHS, they don't have eeva, but they also got less eggs out of me + only two embryos were left on day 3 so we transferred both.

Good luck on making your decision, as I said, I'm pretty sure you can decide after collection


----------



## Stini

Thanks Billie. What's the two days in "natural environment"? 
I'm interested that you've been GonalF for all four of your cycles. I was GonalF for my first round (at GCRM as part of a study), but was put on to Menopur at the GRI for my NHS round, and GCRM have decided to continue with Menopur for this round. I wonder what the difference is. I've always been told that 5-day is best, but I think 3-day is something I'd like to try this time - ours have been looking perfect at day 3 and there's always been loads of drop-off by Day 5. 

Good luck with this cycle!


----------



## billie2015

I just meant transfer day 3 they are two more days in your body, instead of going into a different petri dish.

I wondered about the difference between gonalF and Menopur too, I'm really not sure. But GRI does both and since we had good response at GCRM (part of the Esther study too) they decided for me to stay on it.
I read so many things about 5 day been best too, but according to GRI doctor it's best for selection, there is really no point if you don't have that many embryos on day 3. Like you we have a huge drop between day 3 and 5 and I'm so glad we had a day 3 transfer this time as I was really worried we wouldn't have anything left due to the lower numbers.


----------



## Ninejigs

Hi Nicky_nacky_noo
Thanks for the info. Did you choose a proven donor? 
6 weeks was not too long to wait. 
6 eggs is good for sharing. I understand you wanting traceability for your children.
I wrestled with this too when I went to Prague. But my age clock had ticked and ticked and waiting for months on the waiting list we decided to go abroad.
Now I have less options abroad as I am 50. GCRM treat up to age 55.  Not sure if I can face going abroad again after my miscarriage. Even though the travelling was not too stressful.
Wishing you all the best on your journey, many thanks x


----------



## billie2015

Hey, just to let you know, second beta came back okay at 434 so I am officially 4w3d pregnant. It's absolutely terrifying. I really hope I won't get any bad news in the months to come.
My next key date is 5th Aug for a scan, I could have had it earlier but I've got a 3 weeks contract in Finland starting next Monday. I so hope we'll be able to see/hear a heartbeat then.

Hope everyone is doing fine, seems this thread is a bit quiet at the moment but I guess there are not that many people cycling during the summer.


----------



## mexico

Billie to been on here for ages but so pleased I just did! Congratulations bet u can't wait for your scan...everyday you just worry I have for all these months!! Keep well xx


----------



## billie2015

Mexico,
Thanks! And nice to hear from you! How have you been? You must be close to your due date no? How is the pregnancy going?


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Billie huge congrats on your precious BFP! Lovely news! 

Keep well and stay positive for your little jelly bean! Wishing you all the very best!  

Xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Billie!!!!  I've been checking back here for update and didn't know u went for a first beta. Really good number. 
I only bought ckearblue when I got pos on cheapies. But then I didn't mind spending a tenner on a test! 
I'm staying at home... It's getting easier as we have some routine now but during the first few weeks I was thinking work was so easy in comparision (and my job was  v busy) and thinking of all the guys in my work who were all saying they'd love to be'off' for a year!

I found the wait for the scan to be really hard. Having had a mmc I dreaded reliving that again. But u have good nos and you are young so try relax and hopefully being in Finland where weather should be  nice will distract you.


----------



## Maria00

Billie, congratulations for your BFP!

Pippi_elk and HopingAndPraying, I hope you and your precious daughters are ok and enjoying summer.


----------



## billie2015

Thanks everyone... still feels surreal.

Pippi, yes wait until scan (26 days  ) is already tough but I will be super busy in Finland from tomorrow so I guess it will be okay by then. 
It's nice to read that you have a routine with your new baby girl, enjoy every moment... and every nap you can manage!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

billie. congrats, Pippi even bigger congrats!

Its been a while since ive been on and now im back!

Doing donor eggs with GCRM, went full circle after thinking i was going to do adoption, so here we bloody go again,it has to be my time. We are doing egg share, so my donor blessed with me with 5 eggs today, though only 4 survived, all injected so overnight to make sure they are still surviving divding ect, yikes!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

ps: ninegigs... I was told 2/3 months for donor,and got a call 2 weeks later... We werent that bothered re a match, Im 5,1 and blonde and my DH is 6,1 and dark. To us a match made no difference, a baby that grows inside me inside me is my baby, no matter height and eye colour ect. We were going to do aultristic, thoigh were offered egg share very quickly, so took it, she got 10 eggs today, we got 5.  Any questions let me know, happy to help. xx


----------



## billie2015

Forever hopeful, good news about donor eggs! Hope you get some good news today too! I have my fingers crossed for you.
Are you doing transfer on day 3 or 5?
I really hope it is your time!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Not sure Billie, im more swayed  for day 5,as think if they dont make it to day 5, then they prob wouldn't inside you anyway.. Though unsure... Whats your thoughts? xxx


----------



## billie2015

Well I am biased, I had three unsuccessful day 5 transfer and a successful day 3 one! Even though I know we changed a lot of things I well I would not go for day5 again (if given the choice).

Did you hear from GCRM as to how many of your injected eggs fertilised? I only had two embryos left at day3 so had them both put back.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thats go me thinking, lol...............

Yes, all fertilised, 4 embies on board! lets hope they divide tomorrow well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ninejigs

Hi Fovpreverhopeful2013
Thank you for your message. We have booked a consent appointment in Aug. I am worried we will have to wait for months, so two weeks is great. Like you my husband and I are so different in colouring. The only thing we have in common is blue eyes. Blue eyes is our only preference. We don't mind height, hair, etc.
Undecided as to frozen egg bank or fresh donor. On my last attempt I had an exclusive donor 16 eggs, two five day blasts transferred. One single little heartbeat, miscarriage at 8 weeks. Heartbroken.
I know it only takes one egg.
Did they have a lot of frozen egg donors on their red book. Had you decided to go with fresh eggs or had you thought of frozen eggs?
Good luck with your transfer -4 embies that is great, keep dividing little ones. 
Did you have any extra medication with this cycle?
The fertility consultant at GCRM said they don't really treat for immune issues if they hav'nt been proven. 
Wishing you the best of luck. Let me know how you are getting on.
Good luck x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Ninejigs

Sorry to hear of your loss, its just awful and i understand tonally, i miscarried at 13 weeks, after both my scans :-( Its a heart wrenching experience on such a long journey.

Its funny, i have dark Hazel eyes and DH has brown eyes,our donor had blue i wasnt bothered..

It have to say i was unsure, i think the only reason we decided on fresh, was the hope that there were going to be more eggs, though when you look t the list of who gets what, the max you are likely to get it 5 anyway unless youre really lucky.In our case we got 5, one was broken so we got 4.  As with the GCRM they dont offer high dose drugs anyway as they dont want high numbers of eggs with crap quality, so you always going to get a lower number of eggs anyway. I honestly would take the quickest option that came up, and this was it. If if were autlristic , share or frozen id do anyone of them. I dont think it makes a huge difference, i think what you should think about is AMH and age and concentrate on these 2 more than anything. My donor had an AMH of 22.4 and is age 32

I am not sure re frozen and what they had, as initially i had said aultrisic,so didn't discuss frozen (although now i would take frozen )

So did you only get 2 embies from 16 eggs? Where was this?

I took injections for 7 days to stop me ovulating, and ive been taking progynova to thicken my lining, been on these for 5 weeks to try coincide with her cycle. I also started progesterone pessaries yesterday. if i get a BFP i will continue with progynova and pessaries until 10 weeks. Ive aslo said i want clexane injections/ blood thinners. I  paid £160 for the first lot of drugs, though ive have been lucky and managed to get the next prescription from my doctor rather than GCRM, and have clexane from previous cycles too so using that, and i will get a repeat prescription for than if i get a BFP. Im a good sales person so begged and made them feel guilty.

Yeh GCRM dont believe in immunes, though got to your doctor and ask to get your Thryroid check( just a blood test) should be around 2,if its high it can affect your fertility and Marco agrees with this. One of the old timers on here Dee who now has a beautiful daughter, i think had thyroid issues, which she got sorted and got a BFP!

Anything else let me know xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ninejigs

Hello Foreverhopeful2013,
I am so sorry for your loss. Miscarriage is just too cruel. I never thought I would be able to get through the fog of despair and grief I felt. Now nearly 5 months later I am finding my way through the days some good, some bad. But everyday I think of our baby.
It is hard finding the strength to try again after the heartbreak of our loss.
Our consent appointment is mid August. It seems so far away.
We hav'nt decided 100% on fresh or frozen, but probably fresh. With one donor shared between 2.
We are thinking of asking for a proven donor this time . In Prague we had a 22 year old donor unproven . She gave us 16egfs. 4 of which went to 5 day blasts. 2 were transferred and 2 frozen. Unfortunately I am now 50 and too old to return to Prague. This is really upsetting for us. 
I have an under active thyroid well controlled by my medication. This was upped by my GP on getting myBFP.
I never knew thyroid affected fertility for a long time. We never fell pregnant naturally. This may have contributed to that.
I also had miscarriage bloods done which showed a few elevated clotting issues, but on repeat bloods they were within normal limits. Although I would like clexane and steroids in next cycle. Swithering about going to see De a Gorgy in London regarding nk cells.
After a miscarriage you just want to know why but I got told just bad luck. I am perimenopausal so I will be given meds to bring on period. Although just had one last week. It's one since miscarriage. Had a good cry.

When do they think your transfer will take place?
I am wishing you the best of luck. Let me know how you get on. Take care x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Wee update girls, 4 embies survived and are growing, cells divided perfectly.. We have decided on blasts, im a firm believer on then now and so is gcrm. Im going for 2 embies back in and this will be on Saturday, thats of cause if we get to blasts, hopefully will! This of course, NOT the advice of the gcrm, they will want single transfer if we get to blasts, though they can get stuffed! lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ninejigs

Hi Foreverhopeful2013
Wonderful news 4 embies. Wishing you all the best for Saturday. 
I would go for two too! Good luckx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey,

If you are going through GCRM the they will now tell you that steroids are actually adverse in fertility as they reduce inflammation, and when you have the scratch for instance, this causes inflammation so that the embryo has a better chance of implanting. So by taking the prednisolone/ steroids you are counter acting the process. Marco also told me not to take any Ibuprofen, or Nurofen for instance, as that's an anti inflammatory. Agree with the blood thinners, thinks that's an important one.. And glad your thyroid is good!

Try not fry your brain re the miscarriage, its natures cruel way of saying that the embryo is not chromosomal normal, why do you think it for instance even a 25 years old 12 months to get pregnant, as 50% of her eggs aren't even viable even at 25!. So its all chance, a numbers game, even for the young fertile, albeit they have a much better chance. My donor  who is 32 has a 38% chance of her eggs being viable, and with my eggs at age 42, i have a 9% chance due to a below average AMH of 3.6. So its really about luck.. Hope this helps your dilemma and helps you come to terms with it. We usually search for a definitive answer when there really isnt one there, its all about chromosome abnormality. 

There is a university in Newcastle that will do NK testing, think its about £350 and its just like the scratch.. I could find the info if you if you were interested?

Copied and pasted this from an article:

Does blastocyst transfer weed out chromosomally abnormal embryos?
Many human embryos are chromosomally abnormal
As female age advances, the rate of chromosomal abnormalities in eggs increases substantially
At 30 years old approximately 30% of eggs (and embryos) are chromosomally abnormal
By age 37 the average rate of chromosomal abnormality is 45%
75% of embryos are abnormal by age 42, and 90% by age 44
Some studies have shown that there is a higher percentage of chromosomal abnormalities in day 3 embryos than in day 5 embryos.

This is because chromosomally abnormal embryos are more likely to arrest during early development compared to chromosomally normal embryos
Therefore, day 5 embryo transfer has a filtering effect - weeding out some of the chromosomally abnormal embryos
Unfortunately, there many chromosomally abnormal embryos do form blastocysts
If we want more reliable screening for chromosomally abnormal embryos we can do preimplantation genetic screening - PGS
PGS is done by biopsying day 5 or day 6 blastocysts and performing chromosomal testing on the biopsied cells
The embryos are frozen after the biopsy and transferred later after the genetic test results are back


----------



## loobylou713

Hi ladies

As anyone had the donor egg programme here, if so could you give me a rough idea of how much it would be, I have all the medication that is needed already it's just for the treatment.

thanks

linda


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Looby, Yes, I'm going through it just now, with icsi, I've paid around 6 grand. Xx


----------



## loobylou713

Thank you so much.

linda


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Price list on the Gcrm website if that helps. Anything else let me know xxxx


----------



## Ninejigs

Hi Foreverhopeful12013
Thank you so much for all the extra information. It was really kind of you to post it.
I hope all went well today and you are now PUPO.
Hope you are taking it easy at home relaxing. 
Did you transfer two embies. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Morning, your welcome. Yes 2 x 5AA blasts transfered yesterday, I know it sounds awful, but I can't every imagine being pregnant, it my head it's just somewhere I never think I can get too. So it's all very strange the 2ww. My 9th one in 3 years and doesn't get any easier. Xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Ps: all 4 embies stopped dividing at day 3, thought we were going to loose them all. Ended up looking at them on day 4 which they never do, and 3 of them had caught up, so can you imagine if had used evva, they would be classed as low predictors due to the time they took to divide, or msybe not even viable! So I had 2 in and 1 frozen. The 4th on arrested. So think this is why I'm in a low, I've had blasts transfered before, 3 x times and BFN each time. God, I'm full of doom and gloom aren't I! Sorry xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Is no one cycling just now Very very quite thread!!! X


----------



## billie2015

Seems that everyone is taking holiday break 

I see your OTD is tomorrow foreverhopefull. Best of luck! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Billy I've tested from day 9 and had 5 strong positives!!! Can't believe it, I'm trying to stay grounded!!xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Wohoo!!! Great news!
I guess congratulations are in order 

Was that your first donor cycle? Hope you get some great beta numbers today... Do you think both blast could have implanted?
I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Japonica

(Gentle) congratulations Foreverhopeful!  That's so great!  Keeping everything crossed for you from here on in.

I'm cycling just now but trying to pretend as much as possible that it's not happening!  Had my prostap injection and scratch and now just waiting for AF to arrive.  What you said about EEVA is interesting - we've paid to use it for this cycle.  I've read a few stories like this now and I've got the fear that it's not always accurate!  Embryo quality was always our issue with NHS rounds (they all slow down/stop developing after day 3) so i'm a bit worried we're not going to get any EEVA thinks are suitable and what they'd do if that happens?


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

Lots of positive stories on this thread recently and exciting times to come as many of you prepare to cycle in the next few months too 
I'm just posting a link to the general board guidelines, pregnancy and parenting info and moderation of posts info as I've been updating and tidying the Scotland boards a bit.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=338035.0

If there's anything else you'd like to see on the Scotland board please pm me 

Sending lots of positive vibes your way 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats foreverhopeful !!! Brilliant and beta number in your signatrue looks good too...
Please be a sticky one and I'm sure th first scan can't come quick enough.

Hope you hanging in there Billie...less than 2 weeks to go?


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, yes hanging there, though it's torture not knowing. I'm so scared the embryo stopped developing and the sac is empty... I know I shouldn't worry, and there is nothing I can do. But that scan date seems so far away (one more week actually). I'm abroad, hence the late first scan (I will be 8weeks then). Can't wait really.
But I'm afraid, even if the scan shows everything going smoothely, I might find something else to worry and stress about... I can't picture myself relaxing


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Billie: Beta 238! First ivf positive ever!!! And yes, this for my first donor egg try, my old eggs were just no good, so glad I accepted it in the end!! First scan 20th August, I'll be 8 weeks. Please make it keep growing!    2 were put back, both hatching blasts, so very worried re twins, in fact crapping myself re twins. Lol they can't say until scan... Thought the 2ww was hard enough, now we've got the 3ww to scan, not sure what's worse!!

Dory, I'd like to see a BFP page on scotland where the girls can move to when they grt this news and share the next part of their journey.  ( of course would never leave the Gcrm page completley feel like its my home, has been for 3 years anyway.

Pippi: how are you and your daughter doing? 

Japonica: this your first ivf? Good luck on your cycle, you are off! Keep us updated.

Louby ninejigs: any updates from you girls?

Xxxx


----------



## Dory10

foreverhopefull2013 said:


> Dory, I'd like to see a BFP page on scotland where the girls can move to when they grt this news and share the next part of their journey. ( of course would never leave the Gcrm page completley feel like its my home, has been for 3 years anyway.


*
Good Idea - I'll get one sorted and post a link  Everyone likes to keep in touch with clinic buddies too, especially after they've been there a while but it's important to keep pregnancy and parenting talk to a minimum so as not to upset those who've not yet achieved their dream xxx*


----------



## Dory10

As promised...

Here's a link to the new Scotland Pregnancy and Parenting Chatter

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=338057.msg6134848#msg6134848

Dory
xxx


----------



## billie2015

Forever hopeful, good idea, I will talk to you on other thread!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks Dory, your right and I think we have all been so respectful to each other over the years. We all understand the struggle, and are empathetic toward it. Though nice to stay on the clinic thread and also a BFP thread for all scottish clinics too, thanks Xx


----------



## Pretty please

Foreverhopeful2013- delighted to hear your news! I cycled with you a number of years ago and pop in from time to time. X


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Prettyplease: I remember, thanks so much. Think im the only one left from the original days, lol.My first cycle was November 2012! I see you have a baby now, god hows the time flies in so much! xxxxxxxxxx How are you and wee one? xx 

See, fertility never leaves you, you cant help popping on for a nosey, lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunflower3

Foreverhopeful, good to hear your positive news! I have my test on 5th Aug after my first ever ivf, which was a single blast donor transfer Am excited one minute , then the next minute nervous that it hasn't worked!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hello ladies 

Hope evryone is well - thank goodness its Friday. Yippeee

Foreverhopefull - congrats on your BFP    that is really great news. Hope your keeping well and your 3ww till your scan flies in

Billie : hope your keeping well and time flies in to your scan- not long now. How are you feeling? Hope your work is managing to keep your mind off strssing to much - I'm sure all will be great.

Pippi : hope you and baby Clara are doing well and your enjoying every minute.

Sunflower - good luck and keeping everything  crossed for you.

Japonica - good luck with your cycle.

Hi to everyone else

AFM : starting to get ready to join the IVF roller coaster again - well starting to think about it again - its a start eh LOL. Holidays at start of Sept so hopefully cycling inOctober though I suppose I better phone GCRM and start the ball rolling  although I must say I have been terrible and better get back onto vitamins etc - I really ahve took an IVF holiday and not bothered myself about anything - woops xxx


----------



## MrsMacD

Just popped on for a quick nosey and wanted to say huge congratulations forever! So glad to read about your BFP. Hope you have a smooth pregnancy and try to enjoy it which I know is easier said than done x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks mrs mcd, and I see from your profile your bloody pregnant again naturally, what's the chances! Congrats xx

Mrs glasgow: Thanks to you too! How have you been? Do you have frosties from previous cycle? 

Sunflower, Good luck, and wishing you a BFP. Take it you went straight to donor eggs? X

Xxx


----------



## sunflower3

Yes we just followed advice that there was little chance and as we could only afford to do this once we went for the donor egg option.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

You've made the right decision, I so wish I'd done that. I've spent 3 years and so so so much money and been left with nothing. Going down donor was the best decision we've made, and I got my first BFP through ivf ever! Did you egg share, or do frozen? We were going to do aultristic, though an egg share came up very quickly and we ended up just doing that. We got 5 eggs, only 3 made it, and got 2 back in.. Xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi everyone, 
                First off congratulations to everyone that got BFP recently &    to those that havent, good luck to everyone cycling too. Not been here for a long time trying keep my sanity between cycles with so many other things happening meaning we had to delay, Just about to enter the 6 month run done before ICSI 4 back for a return consultation at GCRM in October & thinking of a number of different things this time including Eeva, scratch & want ask about intralipids, also fairly sure have PCOS so trying eating clean/organic this time low carb high protein + cutting out dairy & bread etc see if this helps, Will start acupuncture again November to prepare. HAs anyone had PICSI at GCRM just wondered in they were doing this also endometrial Receptivity array? Just trying make sure have much info as possible before consultation, did consider change clinic this cycle but tbh do have faith in gcrm and cant failt staff hopefully our time will come soon xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Stacey

Welcome back... and get luck when you get started.

No ive not done PISCI, dint know GCRM offered this, have you inquired? Though ive done, scratch, clexane, progesterone, intralipids, steroids, and nothing with that lot, lol. We went for donor eggs in the end and got our BFP last week. Though this was due to my ancient eggs and poor ovarian reserve. Wish id done this to begin with! xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Thanks foreverhopeful, 
Huge congrats on your recent BFP super news  you must be on cloud 9, I definitely wouldnt be against DE but at review last time Marco still thought was hope with my own to be honest threw stress & other factors perhaps previous cycles werent optimal & this first trying high protein/low carb cutting out dairy bread/pasta so hopefully brings better results + have my BMI at 20.5 (was 29 last cycle  ) It is such n emotional roller coaster though hopefully this time I can keep my sanity and not obsess and not rest much try go about things as normal instead.

Not sure if they do PICSI never saw on their site but going to ask if they do or are planning too, my last cycle I done clexane, progesterone & steroids, but try threw rest at it this time as I didnt know they done it last time lol xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Good for you, yeh i was told from beginning to do donor, though you just want to tey with your own first!

I dont really think that all these things make much of a difference, i just think its luck, you will have been given a certain percentage by Marco, of what your chances are? Mine was 16%............ Also my BMI is 25, so you must be tiny!!

This time i only did clexane due to miscarriage, didn't  fancy the scratch again, yikes, hurt me too much...  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stacey2685

He never gave me a % chance before but not seen him since cycle end 2012 as put off waiting for my wee boys adoption to complete as that was causing so much stress only complete sept 2014 as sw doing reports kept going off sick & delaying it, by that time we were very aware that he had ASD although still going threw process of official diagnosis as takes so long which why feb/march last year as he starts primary 1 in august but know he will find it difficult and for as long as he needs will go in late & leave early so just want to make sure he is fully settled before go to GCRM. I think your right re luck only BFP I got was NHS at ninewells, embryos were worse I had had only thing I done hadnt before was acupuncture but in hindsight was probably eating allot of the wrong food my bmi was fairly high then too, 


Oh was the scratch really sore, where is it done just in at the  gcrm? xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Sorry, i thought youd had it done, hope i havent put you off, apologies if i have!. Some girls find it totally fine and dont even bother about it, its over so so so quickly, but i found it sore! Though i have no pain threshold whatsover, im the worst patient in the worls, lol. Ive had it done twice! Yes, marco does it, its pretty expensive now, used to be a lot cheaper. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Oh don't worry not put me off, last cycle gcrm ran out injection needles when got my injectable progesterone so I had to inject into my thigh with mixing needles wasn't fun but the things we do to help  get us closer, you would think they would put price these things on list but will get all info from them for current prices when I am in, hopefully this cycle will work but if not plan doing round 5 as soon as I am aloud  after it. How are you feeling after you BFP? xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Sounds like you have a good plan! 

I'm ok, I'm just so worried I'll misscarry, it really is a strange experience. You try to stay grounded, you have moments of great excitement, then you're waiting for the blood to arrive. It's a very scary time, and certainly not enjoyable. I won't be happy till my 12 week scan. Getting one at 7 weeks and goung to ask doctor for blood test to test my HCG level are rising ok, as first scan isn't until 20th August. X


----------



## Stacey2685

It is really surreal isnt it,i was same when got BFP you think be so exciting as all you worried about is getting to that point when do every wee twinge or when go to the toilet you  just worry all the time, really hope next few weeks go by quickly for you so you can get piece of mind    xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi ladies

Wonder if anyone can offer any information on frozen transfer (natural rather than medicated)

Can I ask how Gcrm know when to complete transfer , is it standard ie x amount of days after positive ovulation or tailored to your cycle by doing blood tests etc? 

Thanks 

Forever , huge congrats on your BFP I think we cycled together in 2013, amazing news I hope you are keeping well

Billie....hope you are doing well too after your BFP 

Good luck to all the other ladies xxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Hoping, yes we did i remember, hope you are well!

They will wait till the first day of your period and then work it in from then, transfer 2 weeks after that usually. Just think of it how you would naturally get pregnant, so they tie it in with your cycle. I think they want you to usually inform them of your period before and will ask how many days your cycle is ect, so they know where you are at . good luck to you, when are you thinking of doing your FET, how many frozen embies do you have? xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone how are you all x 

Im not even going to try and ho back to the march pages of this thread lol too much to catch up on x so please let me know how you all are x 

For the new people i havent gotten to know or cycle with yet x welcome and i hope u get ur BFP's soon xxx


Well i am back as im hopefully going to be cycling in September eeeeek 😊😊. Well i say hopefully but first i have to have a colposcopy for abnormal cervical cells found at my most recent smear. Its a pain to be honest but hopefully all is well and i dont need the laser treatment. I guess we will have to see x my appointment for that is on the 18th August.


----------



## 8868dee

Omg congrats forever hopeful on ur bfp xx so happy for u xx 😊😊😘


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Forever thanks for the info, I just wondered how they time it right for transfer as I don't normally ovulate until day 16 so not the standard day 14 and wondered if they give you blood tests to make sure you have ovulated etc before transferring, 

I have 3 frozen with my old clinic in London and was thinking of having these transferred up to Glasgow but still unsure as they are so precious I want to give it my best shot and wether that's with Gcrm or Argc I don't know yet.

When is your scan? Hope your taking it easy and not stressing (easier said than done) 

Dee good luck with your smear and your fet cycle xxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi hoping, they eill def get you in for a blood test to check your LH surge, that's when they know to transfer, you will ovulate first, they will do bloods, check surge, then get you in couple days after that. Hope this helps xx

Dee, amazing news your coming back for more, Woop Woop!!! XXXX


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

No one cycling at Gcrm just now? Such a quite thread xxxx


----------



## FertileRoad

hi can anyone point me in direction of cost for DE at GCRM I cant seem to see the cost?


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Fertile, ive just gone through DE with gcrm and am 7 weeks pregnant! Think you need to get in touch with them first re prices. We paid around £5800.00 and did an egg share, where a girl with a great AMH was going through ivf herself and wanted to share her eggs to reduce her cost heavily. Originally we were going to use a fresh donor, which they call Altruistic, again egg share, half her eggs come to us, half her eggs go to the bank. Though the eggs share lady came up 2 weeks after we paid our deposit, so we grabbed it with both hands. Though we were already at the top of the waiting list.

Anything else let me know xx


----------



## FertileRoad

foreverhopeful - thank you for your reply yes, I will contact GCRM I have to say I had not considered DE UK cause of the law - but DP as usual through it into the pot at the last moment and now my head is spinning. 
Can I ask why you wanted DE in UK rather than abroad?
Also how long is the waiting list?


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

I would ask, why would you want donor egg abroad when you can get it in the UK! lol. Makes no sense to me why girls go abroad. Hassle, and time. I think it may be that you get all the eggs abroad, where as here, if you want all the girls eggs it's about 8k. Though most girls who've gine abroad end up spending about 8k anyway with flight, hotels Ect. Thsts just hassle I don't need in my busy life!  we also won't tell child that it's donor do we weren't bother about anonymity. 

Don't know your fertility situation, but I'd done 3 rounds, 8 embryos transfer and a misscaraige at 13 weeks, I was done. Any only option left for me xxxx

Waiting list, unsure, I went on it months before when I was doing ivf as I knew it would be my next option if all else failed xx


----------



## FertileRoad

foreverhopeful - I agree with what your saying about not going abroad. 
The waiting list is over 7 months could be longer due to my colouring but to be honest thats not that long - I just wished GCRM had discussed it with us at our failed review instead of telling us all about DE Abroad. If it hadnt been for Maggies call I would be spending the money abroad. 
I just need to get my head around the pricelist.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Was that Marco? That's bizarre, as it was he that told me to go to donor Gcrm, though he also told me about abroad too as an option due to anonymity and more choice, and possible cheaper. Mind you he did tell me it was about 8k for UK, and  in the end it wasn't..  

Who called you about donor? Is Maggie a friend??

Do you have price list? I had to call them and ask them to explain it too me xx


----------



## FertileRoad

yes it was maggie from GCRM, I had phoned to discuss my DP sperm storage which was up for renewal actally it was out of date as DP forgot to tell me it was a registered letter to us both this time that alerted me to the issue. Maggie was telling me about IVI Alicante and Valencia and then she explained about DE UK DP was listening and said lets try that. I do feel more conformable with **** and the UK medical regulations as I dont know about the european regulations or lack of.

Yip the price list is confusing 

I think it goes like this for us
ICSI (as sperm is frozen) £  650
Fresh Egg package 1 alturistic one donor two recipients £4900
drugs HRT maximum about £210
optional scratch approx cost £250
TOTAL £6010

Did you  ever think to advertise for a donor to match your requirements ?


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

I see.... Makes sense..

We didn't request any match hun, I'm 5.1, blonde and fair, my partner is 6,2 dark hair and sallow skinned. Both brown eyes. Our donor was 5,9 dark hair, blue eyes. I just want a baby, so wasn't fussed so to speak. 

Yes, that's right about pricing. I didn't do scratch an got Meds from my GP by begging so that saved a bit! Xx


----------



## FertileRoad

can you ask for more than 1 egg transfer or would you need to pay double, its jut my age 45 time is not on my side.

thanks re price, how much deposit do you put down?

also i read that if you can get donors tiur moved up the list seems unfair but good too.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

So I got 2 embies put back in, I wasn't risking one. If you put 1 back in and it fails, you pay £500 for your next embryo transfer. ( discount for only using 1 previously) or if you had 2 in and it doesn't work its £1200 for your next transfer. 

Our donor got 10 eggs, I got 5, one was damaged. 1 x died, so we ended up with 3, I got 2 in and 1 x frozen. So if this doesn't work Id still need to pay £1200 for my last embie going in, as Id got 2 in initially. Basically HFEA are trying to encourage you to only put 1 back in. 

So initislly you can request 2 in Max which is included in cost, and I def would! x


----------



## bcbob

Hi FertileRoad. I'd recommend donor at gcrm too. I've just done a cycle there - shared eggs with someone who needed ivf herself rather than an altruistic donor. We got 5 eggs; 4 fertilised; 3 went to blast stage and were really good quality and the last one eventually got to blast but not good enough quality to freeze. We had one 4AA blast transferred (talked down from 2) and have two in the freezer. Risks with twins are apparently higher with donor so we decided on one. Much better results than from my crappy eggs. Cost similar to forever hopeful - there is a price list on gcrm website. And its very very early days but I got a bfp.  We thought about going abroad but the waiting list at gcrm didn't take long - they said 9 months but it ended up being 6 and we had to delay in the end using just done a (entirely unsuccessful) final nhs cycle. Much simpler for appointments etc staying in the UK.

Forever hopeful - many congrats to you! Can I ask if you had to request your extra beta results? I was told if hcg was over 50 you would just have one done then nothing until your scan at 8 weeks. I see in your signature that you had more though. Mine was 273 at 10dp5dt (yesterday) which is great but means I'll be in the dark about if it is rising properly. My last bfp ended in m/c so I'm a bit paranoid!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi bcbob, glad you've had a good experience and sounds very similar to mine. Congrats on your BFP!!

I went to my gp and requested the 2 extra tests for hcg. I very paranoid so hence the test, I had a misscarraige also last year, so they were more then obliging xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Ps: your ivf journey sounds similar to mine too if you read my profile!!


----------



## FertileRoad

Bcbob and forever. Thank you for your positive replies. Great news that both are on bfp. As you both have been through Gcrm system. What do I do next Gcrm have me on waiting list with my hair and eye color nothing else. So I am presuming there are more things for me todo and pay money up front. Can you tell me step by step what you have to do?


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Nothing happens till you get to top of list, once that happens they will phone you and I think at that point you go in pay deposit of £500 and have consultation, go through **** forms and sign. Then when they have a match, if you accept you then pay balance and they start to match your cycles together depending on where you are. Xxxx


----------



## bcbob

Thank you foreverhopeful, and thanks for the info on betas. Only 2 and a half weeks to wait for my scan and I think its going to draaaaag. I'm just going to hold out for the as its a nightmare trying to get an appointment at my doctor. Convinced myself for a bit this morning that I had an ectopic pregnancy as I had a really bad stitch sort of pain in one side. But then I took a couple of rennies and it went away! Doh.     Have you had your first scan now?

FertileRoad - yes, as foreverhopeful says once you reach/are near the top of the list they will get in touch to let you know - think we got a letter in the post. You have the option to come off the active list if you are not quite ready (what we did at first); or to get in touch with them, pay deposit and arrange consents appointment etc. (we had about 3 weeks/ a months wait for a consent appointment once we wanted to get started as they were busy). We did consents and chose our donor on the same day but I was under the impression you had to choose what donor option you go with and pay your whole treatment costs at the time of consents. But I might be wrong there. They'll show you the list of what they have in the freezer (with information on age, AMH, number of eggs etc), and if they have any fresh donors waiting to do a share cycle or an altruistic cycle they will give you those details too. We went in thinking we'd go for a frozen egg package with the max number of eggs, as it would mean not having to sync with the donor (a more expensive option), but in the end they didn't have any packages in the freezer we liked the look of - max eggs was 3 or 4. So we thought we'd take the risk of a share cycle and hope we got more eggs. And in the end the synchronising was fine.

I'm sure you could give GCRM a ring if you have any questions - they were always really helpful with mine and much easier to get hold of than an NHS clinic! Good luck xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Not the best news for me I'm afraid, 7 week scan was on Monday, they saw an empty sac, no fetal pole or heartbeat, no yolk sac, think it's a blighted ovum. I've to go back in Monday for another scan. So depressing xx


----------



## FertileRoad

ForeveR hopeful sorry to hear your sad news I can only imagine how you are feeling. Take care x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Forever hopeful I am so sorry to read of your news! Heart breaking! 

Hope you are doing as well as you can be right now! 

Sorry again x


----------



## bcbob

I'm so so sorry to hear that forever hopeful. Please let us know how you get on tomorrow xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks girls, I know it will be bad news today, I've accepted it. I'm just desperate to get off these drugs, side affects are awful, and still have all the pregnsncy symptoms which is just awful. Hardly been out the house the whole weekend, I'm feeling that bad. Sickness, wind, really painful breasts, fatigue. It can take weeks for these symptoms to disappear with a blighted ovum, so think I'll go for the D&C and get it over and done with ASAP!


----------



## 8868dee

Oh no forever I'm so so sorry hun xx take care lovely xx 😘😘

Afm: phoned clinic yesterday and am waiting on a nurse calling back to let us know what we need to do to get back into another FET cycle. Think we may have to have some tests updated x am excited x


----------



## sunflower3

Forever hopeful, so sorry to hear your sad news   I have my scan next week. I hadn't really thought that it can still go wrong even when having all of the pregnancy symptoms. Hope you're getting lots of support xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks girls for your kind words.,

Thanks sunflower, and good luck for your scan. Really hope all goes well for you, I'm sure it will!! It's such a journey.

Thanks Dee.. Good luck going again, back on the rollercoaster. At lease it's a FET,and you don't have a full cycle to go through, makes life easier..

Xxx


----------



## twjp

Sorry to hear that, foreverhopefull2013.


----------



## bcbob

Sorry it didn't end well for you this time forever hopeful. It's not going well for me either - nearly 7 weeks now and 8 week scan booked for next Wed. Last Sun I had some dark brown spotting but it only lasted a day. Had some nausea and mega tiredness this week so was feeling positive, but today totally out of the blue, I had a massive gush of blood when I went to the loo this morning. Followed by more blood, feeling dizzy and sweaty and a few mild cramps. Not as bad as my previous miscarriage but losing that much blood (and clots) surely can't be good. Will phone the EPU tomorrow to see if I can get a scan to see if there's anything left. Totally gutted. Again. I spend so much of my time being totally gutted, I'm not sure I can face doing it again. Hopefully I will stop feeling quite so sorry for myself soon.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Bcbob, God im so sorry, not sounding great, though best to go to EPU and get a scan anyway, as you never know. It's such a cruel process.

I'm totally gutted, went in for my D&C on Friday, had 4 scans in the end and they all showed an empty sac. So was no point continuing the agony, I just wanted it over with. I was desperate to get off the drugs and pessaries to to feel normal again. 

As you say, I'm not sure when I'll be able to go through it again, it was agonising this time. 8 embryos transfets over 3 years, God, I so thought it was my time. And with DE, why wouldn't it work, I was so sure. Anyway, I'm tryimg not to dwell too much, and I have a frostie. So this may be my last chance now...who's knows when I'll be sane enough to use it 

Let us know how you get on? Xxx


----------



## bcbob

Thanks forever hopeful.  I'm a bit confused now;  my scan showed a little bean of the right size with a heartbeat. No explanation for the major bleeding. I'm a bit puzzled how it managed to stay there through all that. But pleasantly puzzled. Don't think I'm out of the woods yet though. Got my 8 week screen next week so hopefully there will be no more bleeding between now and then. The clinic suggested I up my cyclogest to 3 a day. Fingers crossed. This fertility business is a bl**dy (excuse the pun) rollercoaster. My nerves are shot and I can't see that changing.

Hope you are doing OK forever hopeful. That sounds like an unpleasant procedure to have to go through, and really emotional to have so many scans. It's good that you have a frostie but I know that doesn't make it any easier. How long do you think you will wait before thinking about going again? Are you feeling a bit better now that you're off the drugs or have they not worn off yet?

Xx


----------



## McGreen

Sorry to gate crash, just wanted to say hello, as I've  been reading for a while but haven't posted before. I'm about to start a short protocol IVF with GCRM in Sept / Oct. Feeling it's all very daunting but I'm hopeful.


----------



## FertileRoad

good luCK McGreen all the best x


----------



## McGreen

Thank you  Fertileroad, this is my first ever cycle so it's all new to me but the GCRM staff have all been really nice and friendly so far, which has helped enormously. Just waiting for AF to arrive in the next few days and then I am on the way .....


----------



## Victoria38

Hi,

Does anyone know what the waiting lists are for exclusive DEIVF at GCRM and also the success rates, costs and size of donor pool? 

Thanks you Xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Victora 
I am in the same position been told 7 months, I dont think they have a large donor pool but I didnt ask


----------



## McGreen

It seems quite quiet at the moment here, is anyone else cycling at the moment ? I had my Prostrap injection yesterday and start Gonal-F tomorrow night ... I'm trying not to be too excited or pessimistic,  but I am glad to be finally started.  Hope everyone is doing well, whatever stage you are at.


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

It does seem quiet at the mo! I've to get in contact when my period starts, then they'll let me know what to do next. In OEIVFs and my first DEIVF I've had fresh egg transfers, this is my first frozen so I'm not sure what the protocol is. I was told but I've forgotten! 
Hope things go well, when do you expect transfer?


----------



## McGreen

Hi nicky_nacky_noo
They've said transfer will hopefully be the week of the 19th of Oct. I've got an ultrasound and bloods booked for Friday 16th and Monday 19th at the minute. I've booked that week off work because to reduce the stress a little just keeping fingers crossed it all goes to plan .....


----------



## Marmite83

Hi McGreen and nicky_nacky_noo!

I'm cycling at GCRM now too, it's our first cycle of icsi, i'm expecting transfer next of next week should everything go to plan.......

Best of luck ladies!


----------



## McGreen

Hi Marmite83, we should be almost at the same time (fingers crossed). Good luck with your cycle  
MC


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Marmite and McGreen, good luck! Will keep my fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## McGreen

Thanks Nicky_Nacky_Noo, I've got my first blood test and ultrasound tomorrow since starting Stimms.  I've been feeling little twinges and slightly bloated so hoping something is happening ......


----------



## Marmite83

Thanks nicky_nacky_noo

McGreen, I've got my second bloods and scan tomorrow! I went yesterday for the first one. Lots of follicles but still all really small so they put my menopur up from 150 to 225, fx they grow lots more by tomorrow! 

There wasn't any kind of panic and no one looked worried so I'm not going to worry either! 

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## McGreen

Thanks Marmite, sounds good !!  let's hope it's all going well tomorrow for both of us  when they did your bloods do they phone you with results or are they able to tell you while your there ?


----------



## Marmite83

My appointment was at 7.30 am and they phone just after one with the results, they told me the number and size of the follicles while I was there. Good luck x


----------



## McGreen

How did your scan go Marmite ? 
The clinic seemed really pleased with my progress, got 6 follicles so far - which they said was really good for my AMH - but one is a little ahead of the rest so I am back on Monday for another scan and bloods, hopefully trigger Minday night ....


----------



## scarletlipstick

Hi McGreen sounds like it all went well!! Did they have you record the follicles yourself?! They did me which I thought was a bit odd! Maybe because there were lots though (PCOS). She read them out and I wrote them down!!


----------



## Marmite83

Hi McGreen, 
Good result for you so far! 

Yesterday was my 2nd scan, follicles still growing a little slowly, but they weren't worried about it. So 14 follicles between 8 and 12 MM. plus lots more little small ones. So I'm to continue stims over the weekend and go back for another scan on Monday morning. Plan to trigger Monday or Tuesday fx

I'm getting a little impatient but mostly because I feel like a pin cushion lol

Best of luck for Monday for us both!


----------



## Stacey2685

Just dropping by to say good luck ladies currently cycling         I am not cycling at the moment but currently preparing to cycle again jan/feb (having scratch jan start stims beginning of feb)  4th ICSI & 3rd at GCRM so regular now  Xx


----------



## McGreen

Thanks for that Stacey, all good luck is gratefully received  good news for me today, they are happy with my little follies and I'm triggering tonight ......
How did you go today Marmite ?


----------



## Marmite83

Yay McGreen! I'm also triggering tonight, in for EC at 7.30 on Wednesday morning, so glad to be moving forward. Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## McGreen

Me too !! Half terrified half excited .... Did they tell you what time you will be ready to leave on Wed after egg collection ? I forgot to ask and need to get my mum to pick me up after


----------



## Marmite83

They said should be out for 10.30 - 11, so not long at all x


----------



## McGreen

How did you get on this morning Marmite?


----------



## Marmite83

All went fine, I'm just relaxing at home, I'm a little bit uncomfortable still but I'm sure it will pass soon. We ended up with 11 eggs collected which was more than they expected. Waiting to hear if they are mature fx. How about you? X


----------



## McGreen

I'm just chilling on the couch, feeling a bit sore but manageable. I got 6eggs in the end, which I pleased with. I'm hoping for good news tomorrow morning when they call with an update.  Good luck x


----------



## McGreen

Hope you had some good news today Marmite ? Out of my six eggs I've got three that fertilised, so I'm going for transfer on Sat morning. I've felt really down all day about having so few embies, but it's not over yet ...... Just hoping they all get to Sat ....


----------



## Marmite83

3 is plenty don't worry!!

Of my 11, 8 have fertilised. I'm also have ET on Saturday, I've to get my appointment tomorrow they said it will be about lunchtime ish. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Stacey2685

Hope eerything went ok for you both at transfer today     xx


----------



## Marmite83

Hi Stacey, thanks for asking! 

Transfer went really smoothly, I overdid it yesterday and got really tired and sore so today (and the whole weekend) I'm just going to be chill axing.

How about you McGreen? 

Xx


----------



## McGreen

Hi Stacey and Marmite all went fine today all three made it  and got grade 1s !! Even managed to make the embriologist cry -  It's been such an emotional day !! Wasn't too relaxing this afternoon as it was my nieces third birthday but I'm  planning on a chilled rest of the weekend ....


----------



## scarletlipstick

How many did you have put back McGreen? Glad it went well for you both! 
Scarlet xxx


----------



## McGreen

Hi Scarlett, I had one put back and waiting to hear how the other two are doing tomorrow ..... The possibility of twins scares me, I didn't want to take the risk. I hope it was the right decision ? I'll find out on the 5th ..... Seems like a long way off at the minute. 
How you doing Marmite did you manage to have a restful weekend ?


----------



## Stacey2685

Congratulations to you both glad all went well, hoping the tww passes quickly with good result


----------



## Stacey2685

hope you get good news on the other embies today maybe get some on ice   xx


----------



## McGreen

Hi Satcey, had really good news today both my little embers are now Frosties  which they said is a good sign for my little one onboard ....... Roll on the 5th keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Stacey2685

so incredibly happy to read this been checking back for updates, massive congratulations that really is excellent xx


----------



## Marmite83

Hi ladies, 

That's great news McGreen! I heard today too and I also have 2 blastocysts which are now Frosties, so pleased to have them as a backup or siblings!!

Marmite


----------



## Stacey2685

So happy to hear about your     to really excellent hopefully both your frosties will be sibling for current little embies. xx


----------



## McGreen

That's fab news Marmite   it's a nice feeling, almost takes the pressure off a little bit ?


----------



## Marmite83

Yep, def takes the pressure off a bit, I'm going out for dinner with friends tonight for some girly chat to take my mind off things, need to make some plans (aside from work) to keep my mind occupied!


----------



## scarletlipstick

Excellent news from you both!! Exciting times!!


----------



## McGreen

Sounds like a good plan Marmite, I'm back at work today. Working away so I'm not home till Thurs so hopefully will keep me occupied and not fretting too much ?!?!


----------



## MIABELLA

Hi everyone

I've not been on here for a wee while but would love everyone's input. I currently have 5 embryos, we are using EEVA and are having the transfer 2moro. We've been told we can transfer 1 or 2, I can't find any decent websites to look at stats for this. We're a bit confused and don't know what to do? Do any of you have any experience of this. Xx


----------



## McGreen

Hi Miabella, I used EEVA too even though I only had three embryos as I wanted to avoid a double transfer if possible. There are some good studies on www.oneatatime.org.uk in the Research and evidence tab and you can download the studies 
I think the Netherlands did a lot of research as most of the IVF cycles there are now elective single transfer, but they get up to three cycles funded by the government there.
It's such a hard decision, I really didn't know what I was going to do on the morning of my transfer until I spoke to the embryologist. I am really glad I used EEVA though as the extra information helped me make my decision, I am just crossing my fingers hoping it will have been the right one at the minute, I'll find out on the 5th.
Good luck xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MIABELLA

Thanks for replying. Fingers crossed for the 5th. I've had 2 unsuccessful FET's so really really wanting this to work. So much has changed since I last went though icsi. Previously they were definite on a SET so I was surprised when they said 2 is a possibility. I think we'll need to speak to them 2moro before we completely decide but I'm swaying more toward a SET. Thanks for the website I'll have a look x


----------



## Marmite83

Hi Miabella,

I'm in the same position as McGreen, I was advised on SET but they really gave me the choice and I didn't feel any pressure. 

We decided if we had a top quality embryo to go for one and if they weren't so good go for two. So we had a really good one so went for one.

Good luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## MIABELLA

Morning Marmite83

That's exactly what I'm thinking. Hopefully we have an amazing embryo and can just go for SET but if not we will defo consider 2. I just feel it's so last minute to decide something so important. The staff are great at GCRM tho so I'll defo take their advice! So are you on your 2WW aswell?

Thanks everyone x


----------



## Marmite83

Yes I am, same OTD as McGreen 5th Nov. It's exciting and terrifying.

Good luck today for whatever you choose xx let us know how it goes x


----------



## McGreen

Hope everything went well today Miabella ? What did you decide in the end ? M xx


----------



## McGreen

How you coping with the 2WW Marmite - it's driving me crazy !! One minute I'm really positive and the next just think there is no way it's worked ?!?! I've had a really cramps tummy today too so that's stressing me out now  The joys !!


----------



## MIABELLA

Hi

All went well, we went for 1 single transfer, it was a grade 1 so fingers crossed. They advised against a double transfer because I've got mild OHSS and it could exaggerate my symptoms. My test date is the 10th Nov. How r u both feeling? X


----------



## McGreen

Hi Miabella, glad you were able to make the decision, how you doing on your 2WW ? I am back to feeling nothing at all, and googling like crazy. Six days to go, and I'm wishing them away ....


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey. The 2 WW is difficult, I'll prob do a test a couple of days before my blood test. I'm ok just now it's usually near the end of it I start worrying. Just think positive thoughts and look after yourself, that's all we can really do. Are you both taking cyclogest aswell? I never had this before. Did GCRM order all your drugs for you? Today I was looking at all the stuff I have left and it's quite a lot. Im wondering why they over ordered my medication when they knew exactly what I was to take each day. I'm wondering how much I've paid for the wasted stuff, it's a wee bit annoying   x


----------



## Marmite83

Hi ladies,

I'm doing ok, the 5th just seems so far away!

I'm using cyclogest, it's a bit messy but I'm just doing as they have told me. 

Meds wise I got them all from GCRM and actually had to get more! I took a little longer to respond to stims so ended up needing more. 

I think it's just luck of the draw if you end up with left over/need more so hard to predict how you are going to react.

Good luck and stay sane xx


----------



## McGreen

I got my meds for GCRM too and have a full pen of GonalF left over. But I think like marmite said it'd luck of the draw as if I'd needed one more day of stimms it would have been used up. I'm not on cyclogest just had one ovitrelle shot on Monday, but I was on a Flare protocol as I have low AMH.

I'm feeling really down today just have this certain feeling that it hasn't working, I feel no different from normal and just have a crampy feeling in my tummy every so often. The 5th still seems so far off and I just want to know know. Patience was never my strong suit !!  

Hope you guys are doing better  ....


----------



## MIABELLA

You are both doing great. Just a few more days to go.
Stay strong, it's good news that you've not had a bleed or anything so think positive thoughts!

X


----------



## Marmite83

I've swung between feeling positive and feeling super negative today. Wondering if I can just go to sleep and wake up on Thursday. I've thought about testing early but I won't be able to cope with the wait then for it to be conclusive on Thursday... Arrrgh

Each day is a step closer and there is nothing I can do now, well that's what I keep telling myself anyway.

Positive thoughts


----------



## McGreen

Hi Guys, I am beginning to think that maybe it's all over for me, I've been having light bleeding on and off since yesterday. I'm trying to stay positive but it's seeming more and more unlikely the longer it goes on. Just want Thursday out of the way now so I can move on and get out of limbo. Hope your both doing better ?
Mxx


----------



## Marmite83

McGreen you just don't know until you test, fingers crossed X

I'm really struggling, feels like AF is coming, I can't sit at my desk another day like this I need to feel something different.

So I'm on my way to boots to buy a test to do tomorrow morning. If AF has started by then I can test to be sure and if it hasn't I'll be out of this misery at least to some degree. 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## McGreen

I caved and did a test this morning after the spotting started yesterday and it was negative so I'm really not very hopeful it will change now. Wish more than anything it will but can't see how, hope you fair better xx


----------



## Stacey2685

McGreen really hope test just been early the cycle  I had mc I did get negative same day as you & positive 2 days later, the crinone can also cause some spotting really hope this as been the case   

Marmite83 good luck for testing this morning too   

MIABELLA hope the 2ww not being to hard on you I remember all to well how slow it feels at the time  xx


----------



## McGreen

It's definitely all over now, my AF has arrived this morning,  I'm heartbroken.
How did you get on this morning  Marmite?  I hope both you and Stacey have better luck than me this time xx


----------



## Marmite83

McGreen that's awful I'm so sorry. Hugs and look after yourself, remember you have those Frosties waiting for you xx

So I did a test this morning and it was a bfp. I'm not as elated as I thought I would be, I just keep thinking about what can go wrong now, but it is another hurdle. Maybe after my bloods tomorrow I will have a wee celebrate.

Xx


----------



## Stacey2685

McGreen know how hard that result is to take, must be just because the little one that meant to be is waiting on the freezer for you     you will get  there & as hard as all this struggle is it will be worth it   


Marmite, huge congratulations its funny we focus so much of seeing that result & think get there we will be so happy but the reality is just our concerns change & dont feel we can accept it, fx when you get your beta back that will relax and feel more real    


xx


----------



## McGreen

Thank you ladies, I am a bit of a mess today just phoned the clinic to see if I still need to go tomorrow. They said yes so I suppose I can at least ask them what to do next. 

Congrats Marmite I'm really pleased for you, I hope you have a really happy healthy pregnancy, and hopefully I will join you soon ....


----------



## MIABELLA

Mcgreen I'm so sorry.  The same thing happened to me last year and it's devastating. Defo still go 2moro. My mother in law is a midwife and said that she bled until she was 5 months pregnant and had a healthy baby boy, so you really don't know for certain, stranger things have happened. Xx


----------



## MIABELLA

Thanks Stacey! I'm back in Tuesday so fingers crossed!

Marmite83 best of luck for your big test 2moro zx


----------



## Marmite83

Hi Stacey, Miabella and McGreen!

So I got my beta results and level is 119 so no further test required. 

I've got to call back and arrange a scan appointment for week beginning the 30th Nov. DH took the call with the result and was so over come he couldn't manage to make me an appointment.

Good luck Miabella and more hugs McGreen xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

Massive congratulations Marmite! That's fantastic. You must be so happy. Xxx


----------



## Stacey2685

McGreen       hope your holding up this journey really does test us at time but I am sure your turn soon    


Miabella hope your managing ok fx for tuesday     




Marmite, excellent levels for your Beta, has it sunk in yet    


afm af arrived today going to 'collect' (not nicest test I know   ) & send away to greece for locus medicus & life code 7 in 1 test, if this comes back positive for anything hubby & I will do the 25 day anti b course & then I will go to greece in january for hysteroscopy (as infection can in some cases cause scarring etc) & just get implantation cuts at the same time, had acupuncture last night love it i honestly believe was reason i got a + cycle 2 although never stuck i say more embryo quality as wasnt good but only cycle i done acu on so def doing from now on, other than that just count down now  xx


----------



## MIABELLA

I'm feeling quite crampy today, I had been feeling quite positive but I just feel like about to get my period. I hate this so much. It all messes with your head. X


----------



## Marmite83

Miabella, I really though my period was coming too, don't loose hope yet! 

Slowly sinking in, have told our parents but no one else, desperate to shout it from the rooftops 😊

Xxx


----------



## MIABELLA

I'm hoping its just the OHSS coming back. 

You must be delighted. Did you book your scan yet? Z


----------



## Marmite83

Scan is booked for 2nd Dec, by my calculations I'll be 8 weeks by then xx


----------



## MIABELLA

My period arrived today ;(. Gutted. X


----------



## McGreen

Hi Miabella, I'm so so sorry it's a horrible feeling xx 

I've been trying to decide what to do next. I can't remember, did you have any Frosties this cycle ? I am hoping to try a FET soon just not sure who soon yet? 

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Stacey2685

So so sorry Miabella    such a tough journey    


McGreen have you made a review appointment or not as yet?   


Marmite, how are you keeping?   


afm just on count down should get results from test this week but swithering on whether I am doing right thing going back gcrm this cycle or if i should change to serum since already have 2 failed gcrm & serum look bit more individual, also the fact i take 2 package deal can do 2 cycles there for 1 here xx


----------



## MIABELLA

Hey everyone

I took today off work and asked to go in for bloods just to get it over with. They phoned and said it was as expected. 

I've got 2 Frosties left so planning on having a break until January and I'll just have them both transferred at the same time.

I hate this feeling. Hope ur all well x


----------



## Stacey2685

Miabella  fx your LO just waitinf for you in the freezer      


xx


----------



## McGreen

Hi Guys, Hope you're all doing ok ? I have been away for a while to get my head together.  I realised that Marmite you must have had your scan by now and I was thinking about you and how it went ?  Hope you had some good news ?  How are you dong Miabella, did you go back for your frosties yet or are you waiting till the New Year ? I am still waiting for my AF to arrive its now about 5 days over due I'm presuming that this is normal after a cycle for it to be messed up.  So I will definitely be waiting till the New Year to try again.  I also just found out I have more immune issues than I thought as Ive just found out I am hypoparathyroid, and possibly coeliac as well as hypothyroid which I knew already - joy !! But I suppose it might be a reason for things not going well with my cycle, who knows ? I'm seeing the endocrinologist next week and will ask them what they think. Take care MC x


----------



## 8868dee

Hello everyone, 

How are you all ? I haven't been on here in such a long time. But now it's time for me to go back on this dreaded journey again, in excited and nervous 😊. Just to recap we had our beautiful rainbow baby girl in May 2014 after 1 ectopic and 3 Ivf miscarriages. We have 2 Frosties left that were graded between 1-3 AA when frozen in 2012. We are hoping to use them both this time but usually we have always had SET before as we usually go with the recommendations of the clinic but because this will probably be our last cycle we want to use both of our Frosties. I just hope they are ok with that. 

Does anyone know of the christmas opening times for the clinic ? If not no worries I'm ringing them in a little while anyway  

Hope everyone is ok ?

Is there anyone cycling just now ??


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi 8868dee,

I'm not cycling at the moment - was in there yesterday and didn't even notice the christmas dates, sorry! Good luck with your next try, I'm sure you'll be able to use both if that's your preference.


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi this is a donor egg question I am on the waiting list at GCRM I am on month 5 out of 7 - when do they start to contact you, I find it strange that there is a 7 month wait?


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Fertile road - we were contacted when we were at the top of the list.  Everything went pretty quickly after that. Excuse my asking, I just was just wondering Why you think 7 months is strange?


----------



## 8868dee

Nickynackynoo: no probs love X thanks X 

Fertile road: hey lovely how are u doing ? X


----------



## FertileRoad

Nicky to nack - 7 months I feel is long for them to source a donor - to be honest they have asked very little from me on what I wont from a donor. -is this the case?

deedee - yip old faces coming back on board - we must be gluttons for punishment!! For me is the DE route I have my name down at GCRM and also abroad - who are a lot quicker and more communications on what your needs and wants are I could cycle in Spring time if I want. I dont have my blood group and GP would not find it out so Donor Blood bank last night which was a laugh DP totally oblivious to what was happening to me - donation went with out a hitch walked over to get cup of tea, nurse said can you remove your coat so I can watch your plaster as I did that Blood pouring everywhere nurses all around are you ok, so my arm is up in the air, clothes saturated in blood so another 1/2 pint all over the floor. I need to wait 8 weeks for my blood group in today at GP for other blood tests for fertility which they were happy to do Free of charge.

So deedee you going again with OE?


----------



## Dee L

Hello lovely ladies  

Happy New Year, let's hope 2016 is our year  

I am moving to GCRM for my 5th IVF cycle after having 4 failed cycles at Aberdeen and would love to join you on here.  I was wondering if there were any ladies that also have to travel a bit of a distance that have had the tests done at their GP rather than travel to Glasgow to get them done there? I know that we need to have an ovarian assessment & SA done as well as the HIV/Hepatitis prior to starting and wondered would I need to have those tests done at GCRM and then come back down at a later date for the initial consult or could I have them done here and send results down ready for our first appointment?

I am hoping to start my treatment around April time, this means I can now start preparing my body (and savings account) after the festive indulging.  Is there anyone else cycling round about then?


----------



## stelpo

Hi Dee - haven't posted on here for ages, an old timer! I did similar and transferred from Aberdeen, if your tests are still within 2 years GCRM will accept the ones you have I think. When we went, we scheduled the SA, ovarian scan, consents and initial consultation all on the same day which saved us heaps of travelling - they were really helpful in organising this, just meant we had to wait slightly longer to get a date where they could accommodate everything on the same day.
Hope this helps, and good luck! 

Stelpo x


----------



## Dee L

Hi Stelpo

Thanks for replying 😊 Wow just seen your signature, congratulations! I bet that was a pleasant surprise  . I hope your pregnancy is going well?

I would need to get them re-done as I just made it under the 2 years for my last cycle in April 2015.  I will see if I can also make all those appts on the same day.  Also did you find it hard going travelling down to Glasgow for your scans, I'm thinking a 6 hour round trip for a 20 min appt seems insane but I'd rather that than have another cycle at Aberdeen.  There is no point staying at a clinic that you aren't happy with just because it is easier to get to.

I might phone up to book my appts soon then if you had a while to wait to get them done at once, thanks once again for answering my question   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Happy New year everyone X I hope 2016 is good to u all X  

@fertile: Yes we definitely are gluttons for punishment lol.  yeah am going again with my OE this month just waiting on my AF to arrive. Will be doing a natural cycle again but usually we have 1 transferred as its what has been suggested each time but we want to have both 2 remaining embryos put back this time X just so that we can then save to do another full cycle if this one is a no go. Wow I would of probably fainted at the sight of al your blood. You know the docs shouldn't refuse to give you your blood group. Mine is A positive which I gather is quite common lol X goodluck with DE love I really hope this cycle no matter if done in GCRM or other clinic is the one for u xxx 

DeeL: welcome Hun x I can't help you with having to travel as I had ovarian assessment done at clinic but my local doctors did my other testing and so did my local sandy fords clinic X 

Stelpo: Hello lovely how are you? Congrats on your surprise pregnancy X hope it's going well X


----------



## 8868dee

So am just waiting on AF to arrive then gonna ring the clinic for the start of FET#4 am so excited yet nervous lol xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Dee- thanks for the comment, yes we are gluttons! I emailed GCRM re some tests to be carried out for the DE clinic abroad, but getting a horrible gut feeling about abroad, waiting for GCRM to get back to me think I will call them tomorrow on where I am on the list for DE as thats us 6 months on the list. I have been looking are Care Fertility also DP head is spinning as he is not sure where we or should I say where I am picking for the treatment. 
I think its all down to luck!


----------



## 8868dee

Fertile: to be honest I just think that GCRM are great when it comes to OE and DE stats for cycles so I say go with where u will feel comfortable really regarding cycling clinics. I haven't been down for DC but I have only had 1 cycle end with a bfn and although 3 cycles ended in a Mmc I still wouldn't change my clinic. Go with your heart love and if u have a horrible gut feeling about abroad then maybe it's not for u xx 

Afm: AF was due today but it didn't arrive so typical when I'm waiting for it to arrive so I can start my natural FET X


----------



## FertileRoad

Phoned GCRM and I am number 39 in the list could be another 4- 5 months, seems so indefinite! I am not allowed to phone in every month to see where I am on the list.


----------



## 8868dee

@fertile: Oh that's pants that u can't ring every month esp as ur paying for their service X did they give u an idea of how long u will be waiting or is 4-5 months what u have been told X 

Afm: so my AF is late which is typical considering I wanna start my cycle X but on the upside we have bought our first house X so exciting times ahead X


----------



## FertileRoad

Dee- GCRM said possibly April/May but it all depends who comes forward to donate! I am keeping my options open and looking at abroad also which to be honest both are the same time although abroad can tell when it could be. GCRM could be indefinite.


----------



## FertileRoad

got my price list back from GCRM re test to be carried out if we go abroad - thats us made a start of draining the fertility fund!

Blood Type & Rhesus factor: £47
Heamoglobin electropheoresis: £47
CMV: £47
Chlamydia: £47
Mycoplasma & Ureaplasma  £175.00
Gynaecological ultrasound scan  £100
Total cost for Female £463	

My GP did the following FOC

HIV* 
Hepatitis B* 
Hepatitis C* 
VDRL* (SIPHILIS) 

Total cost for male £167 - GP charged this
Blood type + Rhesus factor 
Total blood count (FBC) 
Haemoglobin electrophoresis 
HIV* 
Hepatitis B* 
Hepatitis C* 
VDRL* (SIPHILIS)


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Fertile Road, sorry I've not replied sooner. Just had a mmc so not been on for a while.

I don't know if I remember paying for all those tests, though we'd had 2 OE IVFs on NHS, so maybe I'd had certain tests with them?

We were around 6 months to come to the top of GCRM donor list. Once we got there, everything happened really quickly. 

AFM After 2 years we're finally up to 2nd on NHS list!


----------



## deesimba

Hi not been on here for a long time just wanted to pop on and wish you all good luck in your treatment it's been a few years since I cycled at Gcrm @fertileroad I think you cycled the same time as me in 2012, After 4 failed cycles I went to DE abroad and like you had many reservations  although I have to say I found the standards,treatments and communications excellent my miracle baby is currently sleeping and we may a some point join the roller coaster again as we also got 4 Frosties .
Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Old faces Dee and Fertile, I am also back on the roller coaster too ( glutton for punishment) we have our last frozen embryo ( Donor Egg) that we are transferring. So FET here we come. Actually feeling very depressed and negative about the whole thing, 3 X miscarriages including find a Donor eggs doesn't fill me with confidence. Though needs to be done... Period arrived on Tuesday, so in next week for bloods. This is last chance corall for us. No more after this last FET, if it doesn't work, then on to adoption or another puppy, lol xx

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi I phoned GCRM but Margaret is off until Friday, I have checked the website and **** but keep coming up with 0% success rate for DE - does anyone have the statistics for GCRM DE?


----------



## 8868dee

@fertile: it costs so much doesn't it xx 

Nicky: sorry u had a Mmc recently and I hope ur ok xx ❤❤😘 Well done on being 2nd on donor list tho xx 

Deesimba: I remember you loved, I joined when u were already on here I think x
2012 was my fresh first cycle which sadly ended badly xx 

Foreverhopeful: will u be doing a medicated FET love ? I'm starting my natural FET once my AF arrives X 


Afm: so my cycle for FET took an unexpected delay grrr. I phoned in on day 1 of my cycle which was 12/1/16 to be told they wanted me to have my colposcopy review which was scheduled 26/1/16 before they would consider me starting my cycle. So went to my colposcopy review and I explained we are going through another cycle fet and he advised me to have my abnormal cells frozen and taken away which I did there and then OUCH lol X and he advised me to rest for weeks then I can do the FET. so today I rang clinic and spoke to Margaret and she told me to call on my next cycle. So I'm doing my natural FET in Feb now x


----------



## FertileRoad

DP finally got the statistics for DE at GCRM 38% fresh and 27% frozen OMG these statistics are drastically low.  Has anyone found these statistics? _


----------



## 8868dee

Fertile road: sorry love not had that problem but I really hope it works for u xx even though u have low stats they are not zero so all is not lost xx stay positive love xx 

Afm: well my AF arrived 4 days early so I rang the clinic yesterday and now waiting till Monday to get w call from clinic nurse to schedule day 12 bloods so excited xx so day 12 bloods will be around Tuesday then again on Thursday I think xx so I think transfer will be around 23rd/24th Feb as its a natural cycle. Then testing will be around 4th or 5th March. But could be a day out either way. The only thing that's conceding me is that I tested with clear blue ovulation sticks which were positive on cd 13 meaning I ovulated on cd 13 like normal as on cd 14 the ovulation test was negative. But I still had my AF 4 days early. Any one know why this could be ? Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck for next attempt Dee...I will keep an eye here to check ur progress.

Fertile road..aren't those odds quite good ? I mean the chance for a young healthy couple undergoing IVF (say for having no Fallopian tubes) is surely probably only about 30-40% ? What does the HFEA site give as odds for normal IVF for young woman at gcrm? 
Our odds for my old eggs were probably about 5% and it worked on the last shot so you have a good chance. I guess when you have decided to go for donor eggs you expect higher odds but I guess they can't bear nature. Good luck with it all.....


----------



## missuso

Hello all,

It's been a long time since I posted here and just wanted to give a wee update in case it helps anyone else.

After a failed DE cycle in December 14 we were unsure what to do but we put ourselves back on the donor list at GCRM and came to top of the list around April/May so timing wasn't too long to wait.  For various reasons we were unable to cycle until December / January this year. 

So incredibly at age 44 and on our 5th go, I am now 6 weeks pregnant and still in shock. Early days I know and way worse stress than the 2ww  waiting for 8 week scan in two weeks now. Even more incredibly is that we also have 2 frozen as well. It was our final go for financial and emotional reasons so hopefully continues positively. 

Can honestly say the support from all at GCRM has been great.

So we still have a way to go but I hope our story can provide a little bit of inspiration to others. 

Take care, 
Missuso x


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: thanks love I'm still waiting for clinic to ring back with a date for bloods and I have rang today too X hoping they ring back soon X 

Missuso: am really hoping that all goes well for u xx go at ur scan xx


----------



## 8868dee

So I'm good to go this cycle and have day 11 bloods on Monday and as I usually ovulate on day 13 I'm expecting to be back in for day 13 bloods Wednesday and then transfer either Monday or Tuesday next week X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

8868 - ooh, it's all happening now! Good luck!


----------



## 8868dee

Nicky: it certainly is love X how u doing ?? X 

Afm: I had my first bloods today and paid for treatment also and it's only gone up £100 in 2 years lol which is quite good I think X so just waiting on a phone call to say whether ovulation has occurred but this phone call is just going through the motions as I normally ovulate on day 13 and today is only day 11. So I'm expecting them to say come back in on Wednesday for repeat bloods X


----------



## 8868dee

So my own clear blue ovulation kit had a smiley face on it which means ovulation is detected so tomorrow's bloods will confirm ovulation and then transfer will be scheduled  X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Good luck with the bloods tomorrow, 8868dee! Let us know when transfer is scheduled for!


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks Nicky will do xx


----------



## 8868dee

So need to repeat bloods on Friday as they can see I am ovulating but they need to confirm I 100% have ovulated before they schedule transfer date x


----------



## 8868dee

So transfer of my last2 remaining blasties is on Wednesday at mid morning X I'm so positive and I can't wait xxx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hey 8868, hope transfer went well today!


----------



## 8868dee

Hey Nicky: transfer went perfectly both embies survived the thaw, one was frozen at day 5 and one was frozen at day 6. Both beautiful blasties. Once they thawed one was transferred a 1AA and the other was transferred 4BB both beautiful Marco said and transfer went well X my OTD is 7Th March so the countdown has began X


----------



## 8868dee

Afm: am now 4dp5dt and my hubby has gone away to sea today (navy) so he won't be here on the 7th OTD. I have walked about 5 miles today all be it slowly to watch him go out and had a good day. I am now feeling little niggles in my pubic area and am now wondering if I have done to much walking I hope not X


----------



## secretary125

Does anyone know the upper age limit cut off GCRM will treat with donor eggs? I can't find it on their website.


----------



## 8868dee

No sorry love I don't X but u can ring them and they will let you know X would you like me to get u their number ?? X


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all

So I haven't updated as I have been kinda upset X my AF arrived Friday 😔. But I still had to go for bloods this morning I'm waiting on the phone call this afternoon but I already know the outcome. I'm just so upset😞. We will be doing another fresh cycle because we have no embryos left but that won't be u til June when my hubby gets back from sea. Anyway we need to update my AMH so I got them to do it today. And when my hubby comes home for a few days before sailing again we will update our hep b bloods. 

That way when he returns in June we will be sorted to start the fresh cycle again. 

Sorry for delay in updating X


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Dee. Really dissapointing that it failed when you have 2 transferred. Hopefully next cycle will have another golden egg/embryo....
At least you have time to get yourself syced for another attempt.


----------



## FertileRoad

Endometrial Scratch - he has anyone had this carried out is yes, was it under general anesthetic?


----------



## MrsScooby

Have had endo scratch twice and uterus cells biopsy, most recent scratch with GCRM and it was not painful at all, however my first one was uncomfortable and made me feel a bit queasy.  
Its not done under anaesthetic or sedation, they recommend paracetamol around an hour before procedure and this seemed to help for me.


----------



## Greenbar

Hello Ladies.  I am new to GCRM and wondering if anyone can help me with the benefit of your experience.

DH and 1 are 43 and we have a 6 year old.  We have been trying for several years to add to our family with various fertility treatments, but with no success.  Although my AMH is 14.6, 70% of eggs collected are likely to be abnormal at my age.  Dr Gaudoin has been fantastic and very realistic about our chances, which are 15%.  After much thought my husband and I have decided to go down the road of the Donor Eggs in the Spanish Clinic  This would up our chances to 45-55%.  I am going to call the clinic tomorrow to get the ball rolling on this.  It feels liberating to not have to worry about my own creaky eggs so we are looking ahead and keeping positive.  Anyone's experience of this route would be much appreciated.


----------



## Turia

Hi everyone

I've not posted on this thread but have followed it, however I saw your post *Greenbar* and thought I should reply!

We moved to GCRM after 2 failed attempts with oe through the GRI. We also moved to de so did treatment at IVI Valencia and used GCRM for all the scans, bloods, tests etc. Both clinics were great and it made life much easier knowing there was a local connection/source of support.

We fell in love with Valencia during our 5 visits there so happy to also give tourist info!

Sadly however it never worked for us through IVI and so for our last go we moved to a different clinic in Spain. However we still used GCRM as an outpatient. The only difference was that they could no longer give advice as they were not linked with that clinic. This time however we got our take home baby 

Happy to answer any questions. The staff at GCRM were all great so I'm sure you will be well supported.

Good luck!
Turia X


----------



## Greenbar

Thanks Turia for your lovely response.  I am delighted you got your baby.  I pray I will get mine too.  I long to hold a new born again!  So we are going to choose which IVF plan to go for, get the tests and consent forms done and get the Spanish trip lined up for the end of June.  We are pretty excited.  My husband wants to make a holiday out of it in Alicante.  Is anyone else on this crazy Spanish ride too?


----------



## flowerfly33

Hi everyone
Do you mind if I join the thread?  We're about to start with GCRM, still waiting for our miracle baby.  Early days, so may need to look at DE route, so reading previous posts with interest.  I hear good things about GCRM, so hope they are up for a challenge!  Good luck to everyone in treatment just now,
Flowerfly


----------



## FertileRoad

Deeded as a previous cycler with you I am sorry to hear your news, you positivity is shining through that you have another plan. It will be hard with DH away at sea until June which is not that far away. Good luck on your next cycle.

I am still on the dreaded waiting list at GCRM for DE no movement at all. So I am off abroad and started my protocol all systems go for May we are going away for 14 nights making a holiday of it at same time. Fingers crossed and postitive vibrations.


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome flowerfly and greenbar and gl for ur treatments  

Fertile: I am totally gutted with the bfn of the last get from the 2012 batch of embryos but maybe a new batch is what is needed to complete our family in 2016/2017. It's not long now till June and we will be having s fresh cycle again so more drugs and jags lol X still if it proves fruitful then it's worth it X goodluck with your DE cycle and I am routing for u love  X


----------



## 8868dee

So we will be doing a completely fresh cycle in June/July time and I really hope this time I'm not a slow responder as I took 20 days last time X


----------



## flowerfly33

Also hoping for fresh cycle this summer x


----------



## bofagal

Hi everyone
Would it be ok if I join the thread? 3d embie transferred today at GCRM. Anyone else at this stage? 
We've only ever used GCRM. We weren't permitted treatment on NHS.
2ww begins
Look forward to hearing from you all.
Bofa gal x


----------



## scarletlipstick

Hi all,
Wondered if anyone could advise. I had a freeze all cycle of 9 blastocysts last year after IVF. Thinking about putting in the first one in January. Does anyone know (or have experience) of how much I'm likely to pay for a FET? Also are they likely to put them in according to my cycle or control my cycle? Period monthly but length varies 3-5 weeks. Or does it just depend? 
Any advice gratefully received!
Thanks all.


----------



## bofagal

Hi scarletlipstick

GCRM used to put their prices on their website so maybe check to see current prices. From memory I think I paid about £1200 for an FET there but that was a natural cycle and no drugs. Don't know what determines it being natural or not. Sorry. 

Sounds like you're thinking of just putting back one? I had three Frosties. 1st bfn, 2nd BFP but m/c and third didn't survive the thaw. In hindsight I wish I had done 2 at a time as I would then be into next cycle quicker (but I am 41 so time against me now).

Best of luck.


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi everyone! 

Just wondering if I can join the thread? We are hoping for another miracle and hoping to cycle over the summer but after our initial tests again things don't look great for us, DH SA showed only a handful of sperm despite being on Tamoxifen again but he has lots frozen from last time so they didn't think it should be too much of a problem. Our issue was MF but this time my AMH has more than halved in 3 years (5.1 and I'm 33years old) so Marco has recommended DHEA for 3 months. I've ordered it and waiting on it being delivered but has anyone taken it and did you have any side effects? Also last time I did the long protocol and felt generally ok but this time I'm going to do the flare protocol and wondered if anyone has done both and how they found them?

Thanks!

x x


----------



## bofagal

Hi waitingforsande

Afraid I haven't used dhea. Had to go google it tbh. I'm on my 2ww on my 2nd ICSI cycle at GCRM. Our dd was born 7/3/14 after 1st cycle! So blessed. So after failed fet's starting again to try for a wee bro or sis. Sorry I'm terrible I don't know which protocol I was on other than it started with dr for about 12 days, prostap then gonalf.

I really just wanted to say hi as we must've been ships that passed in the night at clinic last time?

Btw my amh was low first time too and still had success. Dh had low motility after vas reversal. I'm now 41.

I'm 6 days past a 3dt. Only had one fertilised egg to go with.  Fingers crossed.

All the very best for your cycle. Keep in touch x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi bofagal,

Fingers crossed for you! Hope you are doing OK in the 2ww. We must have cycled really close together last time and my daughter was 2 weeks early so should have been a February due date!

Do you know what your AMH was? Our issue has been male factor so now throwing this in I feel the odds are stacked against us this time but I feel I owe it to my daughter to try for a sibling. I've only seen negative stories on the DHEA thread and Marco recommended it so thought I'd ask here. That sounds like the flare protocol you were on as the long protocol you start with prostap on day 21!

Lots of good luck to you!

X x x


----------



## bofagal

I'm sure my amh was 5 too. The good thing is you've managed to conceive before and carry through to successful pregnancy so don't worry too much about it. It can and does happen xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hello ladies 

How is everyone on here? I hope you don't mind me joining . I haven't had time to catch up where everyone is but hopefully catch up later

AFM :I have been MIA for some time - my last transfer failed in Nov 2014 and I have took the last year and a half out. Emotionally I have just not been ready. Last week I phoned up for an adoption pack. After reading up on adoption this morning I am now swaying back to our one last try at IVF.  I really cannot make up my mind what way to go. I have phoned GCRM twice over the last 18 months to have another round but have just not got around to it. At our last meeting Marco said he would advise leaving it there - I think this was down to the fact from so many eggs we only ended up with two perfect embryos to transfer and from so many eggs , fertilised embryos he would have expected more than this. I have just not been confident it will ever work and been a bit to upset to face up to doing anything. So took time out and enjoyed living life and here I am thinking should I stick to my original plan and have that last try. EEEk ! But I ma starting to feel a bit better and tryign to loose weight and wonder whether this could make a difference as my BMI is 33 ish and they have to give me far too much drugs and last eyars letter said as my BMI was high thye couldnt reduce the drugs but I really over respond so wonder whether loosing weight would help xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi mrsglasgow,

I remember you from before! It's so hard to make such big decisions but I've always believed in following my gut instinct, so if it's telling you to have one more go maybe you should and then you will know you did all you could. For us just now, neither of us is sure about doing it all again as we feel kind of greedy but I don't want to look back in 10/20 years and think 'what if?' So I know we need to do it.

Big hugs to you x x x


----------



## bofagal

Hi mrsglasgow
I echo waitingforsande's thoughts about go with your gut/heart. It sounds you long to try again. Would you consider trying another clinic? My friend has just used reprofit in Czech Republic and highly recommended it. A new clinic may give you a fresh start?
Re your weight. I wouldn't want to make any comments/recommendations over what is probably already publicly stated out there about the pros and cons of bmi's. However, over the last year I've been getting into juice cleanses/juice diets. It may be something you may want to look at as a way to kick start yourself. I have a bmi of 23/24 and in March I juice cleansed for 7 days and lost 10lbs. It's then up to me to make better choices about foods and habits. I bought my juice cleanse online this time and had it all delivered so there was no excuse and I also felt I had to do it because I had all these juices and didn't want to waste money. Anyway I'm blabbering on. Going back to the starting point, how do you feel about not trying again? Can you get peace with that? 
Good luck 
Bofagal xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls - i wrote a big reply earlier and lost it .

Waiting for sande hope you are wellsnd enjoying being a mummy . Can totaly understand you having another round and fingers crossed it will be a great success fof you . What stage are you at just now ?

Bofagal how are you keeping ? Are you beating the end of your 2ww ? Fingers crossed for you .

Afm :yes my original plan was always a 3rd cycle . I just haven't felt ready for it until now . I do feel ready now but I really want to loose weight before this cycle . I just think if I can have less drugs I may not over stimulate as much . So it's time to get fitter and healthier then I'll be booking in for our 3rd cycle xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Mrs Glasgow that sounds really positive. Sounds like you are in a good place mentally and any weight loss can only benefit your health but maybe don't do any crazy diets and just healthy eating so you aren't deficient in any nutrients before starting a cycle?

My DHEA came yesterday so I'm hoping to start late July so I'll have had nearly 3 months by egg collection time, that's the plan anyway but I've learned never to make plans in this area of my life! So we may be cycling at a similar time? I read something a few years ago saying that statistically IVF was more likely to work in spring/summer as people feel better so because I was Spring last time and it worked I'm really keen to do similar this time! Although I'm sure it makes very little difference!

X x x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi hoping! 

Yes I remember you! Congrats on your miracle girl! How amazing!! Marco gave me a leaflet on the DHEA but it's at home and I'm not this weekend but when I'm back I'll copy the basics onto the thread. There is a DHEA thread on here but seemed to be quite negative stories. Mine came yesterday and I've started it reluctantly. I just wanted to do what I did last time but obviously 3 years on my AMH has reduced a lot so a lot of things will change this time!

That's a hard one about the clinic. I totally get the convenience thing but when you are spending all the money, time and emotional investment you need to believe in what you are doing. Maybe even get a consultation with Marco and see what he says before you make any decision?

Good luck to you too! 

X x x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you WFS xxx

I have provisionally booked Marco for next week to see what he thinks! Just want to get going but on the other hand I've not been as good with all my vitamins and clean living so guess it's best to wait at least 3 months! 

I would just LOVE one more but also so unbelievably grateful for DD too! It's so hard this journey it's crushing 

Hi to the other ladies xxx good luck to all xxx


----------



## bofagal

Hi wfs, hoping and Mrs g,

Just a wee note from me to say that I got a bfn at clinic today. Completely expected since af arrived on Thursday. Had a good greet and decided to set my mind to taking back some control.

Had me and hubby's hair tested at Rapha centre to see what food supplements we may be requiring. Got that back today. So some zinc, multivits and other supplement for hubby and a couple for me.

Booked a review with GCRM for couple of weeks time to see what they say (tho not with Marco - don't know whether that is good or bad!). I know the issues, my age (41) and an amh of 5.4. I'm starting to seriously consider another clinic. Friend has just used a clinic in Czech Republic and highly recommended (she's had BFP!) I've emailed them and they contacted me already. Seems very efficient. Price is massively different too. Will post the details if anyone interested.

I'm just thinking a new clinic/fresh approach may be required. I feel a bit like a widget being processed at a factory. But maybe I'm being unfair.

Like you both wfs and hoping, just would love sibling for dd.

Decisions decisions. 

All the best to you all.
X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Bofagal really sorry to hear about your BFN. Good luck for your review and fingers crossed they can offer some advice . might be worth looking into another clinic see what if anything they would do differently xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi girls I keep reading your posts although I no longer cycle at the clinic. I thought for those that are thinking of traveling abroad I would recommend Newlife in Thessaloniki Greece, I have had treatment there which us outstanding from treatment protocol treatment in the clinic the staff are exceptinally remarkable. I wanted to tell you this before I test after the 2ww but either way the clinic has you your partner and family best interest at heart.


----------



## twjp

Can vouch for what FertileRoad has said.  NewLife are superb.  

Just get a really good vibe from the place.  Their professionalism, communication and consideration are fantastic.


----------



## MJS24

I can also vouch for what Fertileroad and TWJP have said.  I have cycled at both GCRM and Newlife (unfortunately both BFN) and will definitely return to Newlife in the future.


----------



## FertileRoad

MJS just to say it was BFP for me with Newlife.


----------



## bofagal

Hey everyone

Good to hear from you all. Fertile - fantastic news congrats. 
Tjwp - you've been a great help so far.
Mrs - thanks for the confirmed recommendation.
Can I ask you all some questions?
What resulted in you selecting NewLife? What other clinics did you consider? What sites helped you reach a decision? I feel like the more I look the more confused I get! Have looked at NewLife given people's recommendations and also reprofit in Czech. Serum in Athens seems to get mentioned a fair bit too and seems to offer all the immune tests,etc.

Just trying to get to the best/right decision before taking the plunge!

Thanks all


----------



## MJS24

FertileRoad - that's great news!  I've just recently had an NHS BFP.  I am 5+1 so still early days.  How far along are you?  When is your first scan? X


----------



## MJS24

FertileRoad - I've just been reading back your posts and it looks like your OTD was same as TWJP and I (3rd June?!) so we are all at the same stage!


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Bofagal, so sorry to hear your news. Hope you are doing ok. Having confidence in a clinic is such an important thing but looks like you have had some good advice here.

Fertile road - huge congrats to you! Hope you are feeling ok!

AFM - nothing new really except I can't tolerate DHEA and have been pretty unwell with nausea, vomiting, dizziness and palpitations. I've had to stop it so I'm just hoping my eggs are good enough on their own! Got my consent appt at the end of the month and then hoping to start early July.

Hope everyone is doing ok 

X x x


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi to all the girls that have been on here for a few years its confirmed at 6 weeks 5 days that I am pregnant and with twins so - girls do not give up hope it does happen.


----------



## leprechaun

Just wanted to say congrats Fertileroad. I've been reading lots of different old GCRM threads over the past lot of months and your name came up on several. Delighted that you got your bfp and are expecting twins! Great news. It helps to know that if you never give up hoping and trying dreams can come true x


----------



## Turia

Just wanted to say congratulations Fertileroad and send some dancing bananas!         We had previously messaged quite a while back so I recognised your name.  Great news!
Turia x


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Fertile road that's fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsMacD

Huge Congratulations FertileRoad. Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## twjp

Hi folks, another ex-GCRMer here.  My wife is currently 7w3d pregnant with twins also following treatment at NewLife in Thessaloniki.  We've had some scary issues with bleeding but all was well at our latest scan this morning.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## 8868dee

Fertile road: Omfg!!! Wooo whoop I'm so so happy for u xx 😊😊 and Twins woohoo double happy for you xx 

Hey to everyone else X hope everyone is ok X 

Sorry to those who have recently had bfns xx thinking of you all xx 


Afm: well earlier this year we had a bfn from 2 embies out back from Frosties and now after my hubby has come home from being at sea we are ready to try again for a fresh cycle. All my bloods etc are up to date and we have our consents appointment and consultation on July 11th at 10.30 and DH also having an updated semen analysis done and then we will be ready to go 😊😊. So so happy to be starting a fresh cycle again but nervous too as my last fresh cycle was in 2012 and my AMH was 16.8 and now my AMH is 12 hope that this is still on X


----------



## FertileRoad

Goodluck Deedee - all the best with your next cycle


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you fertile x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Congrats fertile road! Hope you are keeping well.

8868dee - good luck with your upcoming cycle! We cycled at a similar time in 2013 I think (I have a 2 year old too!) and I start the flare protocol on Tuesday at GCRM, eek!!

Have any of you done acupuncture in Glasgow? I did it in 2013 with Francesca Howells but I don't think she does it now and looking for a recommendation to do it again?

X x x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah huni we did X I remember X  ooh good Luck to us both in our cycles xx


----------



## 8868dee

So it's official all treatment is paid for and we are starting our 2nd fresh cycle shortly. Waiting on the medication and the callers pay for that and it's all systems go X 

I will have the Prostap to DR on the 27th July and then should get AF within 8-12 days then I'm to ring them with day 1 of my bleed. They don't do a baseline scan anymore so once I have rang they will tell me when I'm to start my menopur injections to stim. They will only give me a baseline scan if I don't get my AF within 12 days X also after transfer they r putting me on cyclogest tablets rather than the crinone gel xx and I'm having 2 put bk xx


----------



## Marmite83

I've not been very active here recently but just wanted to update and pass on positive news for everyone cycling at GCRM ..... My baby boy was born on 2nd July after ICSI at GCRM, couldn't be happier 😊


----------



## Figster

I'm another who sporadically popped in and I now have a 7 month old from cycling at GCRM with DE.  Congrats to Fertile Road and all the very best to the rest of you xx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats marmite xxx 

Yay congrats to u too figster xxx 

Afm: well I know this is quiet these days but my update is that I had my Prostap yesterday so now awaiting my AF the will start stimms X I'm on the agonist or long protocol xx it's all getting exiting for me X


----------



## Waitingforsande

Good luck Dee!

I had my egg collection today, 10 eggs but only 7 suitable for ICSI and then DH only had 3 sperm so had to thaw out frozen back up from 2013. Male factor is our issue but this was bad. So feeling pretty low tonight. Now just the waiting game to see how things are!

X x x


----------



## 8868dee

Waiting: aww Hun I know it's no consolation but at least u had a back up frozen lot X good luck with fertilisation xx 

Afm: I'm just waiting on AF showing up. They said 8-10 days after Prostap lol well it's 6 days today but my AF is due in s couple days anyway lol x so I expect it will turn up normally lol xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Thanks Dee but not good news today only 1 fertilised out of 7! I'm taking it really bad as last time we had 100% fertilisation. I'm for a 2dt tomorrow but feel like throwing the towel in now!

Hope AF shows up soon for you and you can get started.

X x x


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi, sorry to jump in like this. I was wondering if someone would be able to answer this question; If anyone has had the NK Cell test and had a protocol with intrilipids, and how much did it cost? And also where in your menstrual cycle do you get the test done??

Many Thanks, 

Sarah


----------



## Dee L

Hi Need1Miracle

I was £665 for the uNK testing, my intralipids was £200 & £109 for my clexane & steroids. If successful then you need another intralipid after a positive test.  I had it done at Day 21 😊. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Dee L

WaitingforSande hope your ET went well today   xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Aw brilliant Dee, thank you. I'm pretty sure they didn't have this option when i cycled there, altho i could be wrong! does it matter when in your cycle you have the test??

Thank you again.


----------



## Dee L

It needs to be a few days after ovulation as I think the NK cells start to increase then if you have a high amount. It should be less than 5% & I was 6.5%. Had my intralipids a few days ago & it does sting a bit going in. The biopsy acts like a scratch too so I think it needs to be done the cycle before you start IVF xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Great. How much is the Biopsy? last q. i promise!!


----------



## Dee L

That's your uNK cell biopsy, acts as an endo scratch too so costs £665. Not going to lie, did really hurt & felt faint when they were doing it but only lasts 10 secs. Every one is different so you might not feel it quite as much 😊 Xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Ah i see how its done. I'm going to speak to them, i'm hoping to cycle next month after two years break.


----------



## Dee L

Good Luck with your next cycle


----------



## Stacey2685

Just popping on say x gcrm never got anywhere with them but just got bfp with serum athens but still early days.if your considering biopsy I recommend the one in Paris on Dr ledee research nearly all done this that I know of got pregnant on first cycle after this including myself. Dr ledee not seeing patients not with them but happy pass contact who contact to have it done if anyone wants to pm me, Dr ledee still looks over results and advises treatment xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me popping on but you can also have no biopsy with dr quenby in Warwick. I had it done a few years ago and it was only £260 so significantly cheaper than gcrm prices. Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment x


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi All,

I wonder if you can pass on your experience for this newbie to IVF! 
We have an appt with GCRM soon and I wondered if anyone can let me know the length of time / process of the short protocol?I should be on or around day 1 when I have consent appt?
AMH 2.8 / FSH 3.2 Age 46 in Sept so really hoping this will work - no previous children 

Thanks!


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi highland girl,

I've done the long and flare protocol but never the short protocol so not too sure but both times I've started on day 21 after my consent appointment (this time on flare it was only 5 days later!). I've always found GCRM pretty good and it worked for us first time despite being refused our NHS funded goes as they said 'it would not work'! Just ask lots and lots of questions along the way and I find these forums great for different info! Good luck!

Thanks Dee, I had my ET on the 3rd but out of 10 eggs, 8 were mature and only one fertilised and on day 2 was 6 cells so she thinks it will 'burn itself out' as developing too quickly but after spending an hour with us prior to transfer and Marco coming in we decided to just go for it! I've been pretty low but have already started with plan B! The embryologist said its a sperm issue (which we knew) so after this it's back to London to see the urologist for DH as tamoxifen hasn't worked this time.

Good luck to everyone else cycling/reading along x x x


----------



## highlandgirl

Sorry it's flare protocol for me too! What does that involve?


----------



## Dee L

WaitingforSande Sorry to hear that you are feeling less than positive for this transfer but you never know you may not need a Plan B. It is difficult when you get a transfer that sounds less than hopeful as you do wonder what's the point but you do hear of some making it, it could happen to you too 😊  Sending you lots of PMA xx

Highland I've just finished the flare protocol & had 2 embryos transferred yesterday. I was on Norethisterone from day 21 for around 10 days, stopped on the Sunday, bled on the Thursday & had Prostap inj on the Friday. I started Gonal F 225iu on the Sunday and stimmed for 8 days, trigger Monday night, EC on Wed & ET yesterday. So 2 weeks from first inj to ET but some people may need a day or two extra of stimming. This is my 5th cycle but first with GCRM, used less drugs, stimmed less days but feel better quality embryos were produced this time. Will find out in a couple of weeks if it's worked or not.    Good Luck for when your cycle starts, Highland xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Thanks Dee! I didn't realise we were at practically the same point in our treatment! Did you have a 2dt too then? Hope you are feeling ok! I'm feeling a little doubtful about the Ovitrelle for luteal support but Marco has explained it to me 3 times, lol! I had pessaries last time so wanting them again!! Anyway hope the 2ww goes quick for us both!

Highland girl, exactly as Dee said! I was also 8 days stimming. I got more eggs this time (10 and only 6 on long protocol 3 years ago) but unfortunately for us we had crap embryos (only one fertilised compared to all 6 last time and had a SET of a 5 day blast) however this is completely a sperm issue they said and if we do it again I preferred the flare protocol. Lots of good luck when it comes!

X x x


----------



## Dee L

WaitingforSande no we had a 3dt, we went for EEVA to rule out crap embryos.  I only had 4 eggs collected & just 2 fertilised so felt 💩 when I got my fert report. They gave us the option of cancelling the EEVA since we had so few & do a 2dt instead but I wanted to know if our embryos were poor so I would know if we needed donor eggs next time. Had 2 embryos transferred yesterday, one 8 cell that EEVA graded a 2 & an 8 cell that was starting to compact but was graded a 3. Embryologist said she thought that the grade 3 one was better due to the fact it was beginning to move to the next stage.

Have to say I'm preferring the Ovitrelle (8 clicks tomorrow) as no erm "irritation" from the pessaries   It does seem strange why that would be enough but they know what they are doing  . When is your OTD? You are one week down now so fingers crossed things are happening xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all 

So I'm now on my way to my cycle I had AF show up Friday morning so I rang the clinic and they rang bk almost instantly so I have to do my injection today (which I did) and to do 2 today and Tomorrow and then 1 in evenings everyday till next Monday 15th then I'm in for a scan and bloods X


----------



## Dee L

Good Luck Dee!   I take it this is the long protocol you are doing? I always think that the stimming part goes past quite fast due to appts and jabbing yourself, the second part is the longest 2 weeks ever & it's like time just drags by   How many scans do you normally need on the long protocols is it just 2 or 3 as well? Xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Stupid question, I know, but my head is like cotton wool. You'd think after 5 attempts I'd remember!!

I rang gcrm after last AF but after discussion with the nurse, decided not to go ahead with FET this month due to a family wedding. I want to try the endo scratch and she said to arrange it for a week before..... A week before what? I've forgotten!!

Does it mean ovulation? AF? Transfer? And if transfer, when do I get in touch?


----------



## Dee L

Hi Nicky  

I think it's a week before your AF, when I had my uNK cell biopsy (same as a scratch) that was the week before. You need to have it done the cycle before as when your lining breaks down for AF it grows back differently at that site (or something like that). I've only ever had fresh cycles rather than frozen but I'm guessing it would be the same for you   xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all for your advice and info!

Waitingforsande - sending you positive vibes from the Highlands x
8868Dee - Sending you the same and good luck x
Dee L - Again sending you the positive vibes from the Highlands x

We are excited yet nervous - never been to hospital and never had any treatments before - we were given 3% max chance by Marco as I am 45 ( 46 in sept ) and DH is 51 and we still dont know about his swimmers but will know more after appt.
I am really hoping this works as time is not on our side when I am using OE  but I am a positive young 45 so heres hoping! x
I should be on or around day 1 when we go for appt so I am really hoping we can start asap!
Can I also ask a favour? I dont know what all the abbreviations mean can someone help?
#totalnewbietoivf

Thanks x


----------



## highlandgirl

Sorry also forgot to ask - how many appts are there after the initial Consents - just try to plan the numerous trips up and down from the Highlands! 
Sorry for all the questions! x


----------



## Dee L

Hi Highland

I'm from Aberdeen so like you have a fair distance to travel. I had my initial consultation, ovarian/semen assessment & consents all on the same day to save travelling. I had to book these appts a few weeks in advance but worth doing to save many trips. I'm from outside of Aberdeen & it took us around 4hrs (with a couple of stops) to get there so it's going to take you a lot longer from the Highlands.   Maybe worthwhile seeing if you can do that to save you travelling? We stayed at Premier Inn @Pacific Quay the night before these appts & that was around a 10 min drive away. 

Marco recommended DHEA for me being as I'm on the older side of being a mum, I took 25mg 3x day for 4-5 months before this cycle.  It's not for everyone but I def had much better quality embryos this time around than I have in my last 4 cycles but that could be down to a combination of things such as less drugs, stimmed less days, on medication for my high TSH that I was never on previously so who knows 😊

Once I was getting my treatment I just had 2 scans then in for EC, heading back up to Abdn today as we rented a flat for a week as easier than staying in a hotel also we had somewhere to store our drugs as there might not be a fridge in a hotel,room to store them.

Fingers crossed for your cycle when it comes xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Dee L

Thanks for your info much appreciated - we are going by train on Friday bloods / SA / consents appt all in one go - no scan for me as already had AMH test = 2.8 so low
Hoping to start treatment asap as should be on day 1 approx on Friday so fingers crossed!
Wasn't really stressing until today and so busy with work as we have our own business I haven't really had time to really think about it - excited as well tho as never been on this crazy trip before!
Good Luck everyone x


----------



## Dee L

Good Luck on Friday  

This whole IVF journey is a roller coaster, there are some ups & downs along the way. It is really exciting starting out and hopefully all goes well goes with your cycle.  I find IVF addictive as I would never have thought when I had my first IVF 3 years ago we would now be in our 5th 2 week wait & still no baby but it's just an urge to try again 

I have had acupuncture the last 3 cycles which can help if you are feeling stressed or you can try a meditation cd such as Zita West's as I found id be sleeping by the end of it   xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Thanks highland girl!

I would also second acupuncture and Marco does agree that on transfer day it may help. The guy I've used both times came to GCRM on transfer day and did a pre and post treatment while I was there which was great. If either of you want his details let me know as I'm sure he would do it as a one off (I was also seeing him weekly in the lead up) and he takes £90.

Dee, I couldn't tolerate the DHEA at all. Made me really unwell so I went for the co-enzyme Q10 instead. First time I didn't do either so will see what happens this time! How are you doing on the 2ww?

X x x


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Thanks Dee!

Highland girl, hopefully this link to abbreviations helps (scroll down a wee bit)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324733.0


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies,

Thanks Nicky Nacky Noo! - I needed those! 

I had acupuncture for the first time last Tuesday and back again tomorrow and I enjoyed it and hope it will help!

How is everyone doing today?

x


----------



## Dee L

WaitingforSande 2WW going ok, we came back up to Aberdeen yesterday so think I overdid it as had really bad cramps yesterday & a wee bit this am so far.  We rented a flat which was on the 2nd floor & I think carrying a few light bags & going up & down the stairs to drop stuff at the car was maybe a bit too much as it felt like AF pains   Hopefully it will get better.  How's it going for you? What day is your OTD?  DHEA was fine with me, made my skin a bit greasy & a few facial hairs but that was it 👹

Highland it's quite relaxing isn't it? I would quite often have a snooze during an acu session.  Are you heading down on Thursday for your appt on Friday or you travelling the whole way on Friday?

Hope everyone is doing well? xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

It's hard trying to take it easy all the time and I've done a lot more this time round because I think I had my transfer 3 days earlier than before but also having a toddler. However, cramps in my experience are a good sign! I had them on my lady cycle and continued until I was about 9 weeks pregnant so could be good! This time I have sharp shooting pain but no cramps, so feeling a bit low as I associate cramps with it settling in!! They think I have OHSS so I'm back at GCRM tomorrow for bloods and a once over! I'm so bloated, excessive thirst, short of breath so will see what happens! Hope you can relax a bit more now you are home! My OTD is 16th but I think I'll do a HPT before then as I did last time as I don't like the thought of getting a call when DH is at work and I'm not prepared so maybe Sunday or Monday I'll do one! When is your OTD?

Highland girl! Hope all goes well this week and you get a date to start! I actually get excited when I start a cycle! Feel like I'm doing something positive!

X x x


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies!

Waitingforsande - Getting excited too now! Good luck with your HPT ( check me out using the abbreviations already LOL  )x
DeeL - Im sure you will be fine too it all sounds positive! x
It is just a relief to find somewhere where you can hear the real time stories and get such great advice and support!
Roll on Friday for us - up and down in one day on the train I'm afraid - quick question - our bloods are at 10.30 which we might be a bit late for as train not in till 10.18! then SA at 11am but then consents appt is not until 1pm?
What are our options for killing time between SA appt and consents?
x
PS also any tips on what q's to ask?


----------



## Dee L

Waiting Hope you get on ok today & that it's not OHSS that you have   let us know how you got on.  My OTD is 18th so a couple of days after you, did think on taking a test first to prepare me for the worst but unsure if the hcg booster will show up as a false positive   xx

Highland Wow that's going to be a really long day for you both, going up & down on the same day.  We had a car but Dobbie's was about a 5min drive away so poss 20 min walk, they have a restaurant there if you want to have lunch? IKEA is another 5 min walk on from there.  Questions to ask, I think everyone wants to know how likely it will work but Marco has already given you a success rate so maybe ask more about if there is anything you could do to increase the success rate even slightly, EEVA was something he suggested for us where they photograph the embryos every 5 mins & it can see how the embryo divides. It's meant to divide into 4 cells by a certain amount of time for it to be a good quality embryo, they would transfer the ones they felt were the best.  As this was our 5th attempt he suggested it as if it showed poor embryos then we would know that there was no point in trying again with our own.  xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Thanks Dee! 
Will keep you all posted after Friday - keep the PMA everyone xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Highland girl, like Dee said there is a dobbies about a 10 min walk away and ikea right next to it but also a good shopping centre called Braehead just next to ikea. Would be 5 mins in the car and I'm sure GCRM would call you a taxi. Lots of the usual shops and places to eat inside and the consent takes over an hour so don't go in hungry! Hope Friday goes smoothly! I feel like I'm the queen of questions but have drawn a blank just now! I actually question everything they do not because I don't trust them but I have a medical background and like to be informed! I'm sure I'm notorious in there as a questioner, lol!!

Dee, hope you are hanging in there! Longest 2 weeks ever!

AFM, I do have OHSS confirmed by scan and bloods today so started clexane injections for next 2 weeks! I also stupidly did a HPT today and was negative but I wasn't too upset? I'm not sure if it's because I know I shouldn't have as too early or whether I expected that outcome? Who knows! But won't be doing it again until at least....Saturday, lol!!!

X x x


----------



## Dee L

Waiting That sucks about the OHSS, is that just after your second ovitrelle that has caused that? Hope you are starting to feel a bit better now.  At least you know the hcg is out of your system now & any future positives will be the real deal   Not sure if you have been on it before but I'm on clexane & it stings!!   Nearly every injection has caused a small bruise   I've been bloated since yesterday but just putting that down to the hcg injection, as only 4 eggs were collected so wouldn't expect it to be OHSS for me but hopefully it disappears soon as I felt stuffed after my dinner & would t say I had eaten that much   xx


----------



## 8868dee

DeeL: yeah long protocol and I'm on menopur 200iu. I had 3 or 4 last time because I responded slower than they thought I would 19 days but got 7 eggs last time . However I'm on same dose again this time but I'm hoping I respond quicker X 

Nicky: it's a week before ur AF love xx 

Highland: thank you love X goodluck on ur journey too 
AF= Aunt Flo (or period) 
DH= dear husband 
Oh = other half
BFP = big fat positive 
BFN = Big fat negative 
Hope these helps X 

Also someone mentioned Braehead well that has Krispy Kreme and they r my favourite X yummy X 

Afm: day 4 of stimms and it's going well very very tired and tummy bloated but am good just hope my follies are growing nicely X


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies,

Well I have officially put on half a stone since I booked my appointment 3 weeks ago! FFS!!   
Now have a BMI of 31 - I know thats not good but will just have to wait until tomorrow to see what they say! Do they weigh you?
I now have to realise I wont be going for Krispy Kremes and thats even more disappointing lol!

Will update you my all the appts tomorrow - wish us luck!
Hope you are all ok? - I find it quite hard to remember where everyone is on their journey without going back on the threads sorry!but send good vibes to you all xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Highland girl, hope all goes well tomorrow! They do weigh you or they weighed me but think it was just for info?

8868dee, I was quite a slow responder on the Menopur and got 6 eggs but this time I really protein loaded and got 10 eggs but was different drugs? I was eating eggs for breakfast, chicken at lunch and meat at dinner along with cheese and yoghurrs and milk as snacks! Might be worth a go? Good luck!

DeeL that's so good to know as I felt it stung so bad compared to everything else! Hope you are feeling ok. I'm feeling better but exhausted today and really crampy and back pain. I don't know if it's good or bad but checked back my diary and I was exact same at 5dp5dt which would be equivalent to me being 8dp2dt (today). Time will tell.

X x x


----------



## Dee L

8868Dee When is your first scan? Fingers crossed you are responding better this time.   

Highland Good Luck tomorrow, hope everything goes well.  Let us know how you get on, maybe one Krispy Kreme won't hurt  .  I never got weighed at all, I did in Aberdeen but not at GCRM.

Waiting They are horrible injections  , did you say you just need them for 2 weeks? If it's a positive I'm to continue until week 13 of pregnancy. I'm going to have a line of bruises across my tummy by then.  Oooh that sounds promising about your symptoms being the same   Are you still testing this weekend? 

AFM I'm waking up in the middle of the night as I'm really thirsty, I'm guessing it's the steroids that's causing this. Obviously more water in = more pee out so I'm up a couple of times during the night to go to the toilet as well as get a drink.  Also had really bad lower back pain during the night as well, unsure if that's good or an hcg effect   Had a phone call from GCRM asking how I was getting on which is really nice of them, at my last clinic you were just on your own after transfer.  I'm going down for my test next week, was just going to send it down but don't think I could wait an extra day  

Good Luck to anyone else going through treatment/2ww at the moment xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies

Just a wee update from yesterday - DH has good swimmers for his 51 years thank god and I have no issues apart from being 46 in 5 weeks so off we go on the IVF journey!😀
Start on pills on 30.08.16 flare short protocol - they did weigh me but only to gauge the meds 😅 
I am conscious I should try to lose a bit of weight in case we are are blessed as it would help so off to buy the good foods and start cooking! And our dog won't have any legs left when I start the serious walking again lol 🐶
How are we all today?
Xx


----------



## bofagal

Hi ladies

I joined this thread back in May when I did my last ICSI cycle at GCRM (failed). I drop in from time to time to hear how everyone is getting on. Just wanted to say "hi" as I feel like a stalker if I read but don't comment.

Lots of positive thoughts to those on their 2ww and to highland at the start of your journey.

Afm, I've decided to try a clinic in Greece and hope to be able to cycle with them this month depending on follicle scan.

I still feel like GCRM has been a large part of my journey (a gorg dd as a result so stay +vie everyone) so hope you don't mind me saying hi. Like to be able to help if I can too.

Have a good weekend everyone.
X


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi bofogal

Nice to read another story! Here's hoping your new cycle is positive x
WFS & DEE L how are you both?


----------



## MrsScooby

I thought I'd share a quick post about my experience with GCRM.

We cycled with them for the first time in Jan this year, having had 7 failed cycles with RIE and Spires Edinburgh.
We were adamant to try one last with my own eggs, despite now being 43.
We were had lots of support from all staff including Dr Gaudoin, who emailed me answering lots of questions, although I never met him.

In addition we added in lots of natural fertility extras, supplements, nutritional support, acupuncture, chinese herbs, fertility massage and generally changed our lifestyle.
We are now 32 weeks pregnant and expecting our little boy end of Sept.

Keep believing, it can happen.  Best wishes to all.


----------



## 8868dee

Highland girl: I seem to be putting on so much weight lately 😞😞

waitingforsande: thanks love am trying to eat lots of protein lol X 

DeeL: my first scan is Monday day 9 of stimms as they don't do baseline scans anymore so this is my first scan since starting stimms X I love how GCRM ring to check up X it's nice of them X how long does it take for You to get to clinic X 
It take me 45 minutes as we live in Helensburgh X goodluck with testing X 
How many did u have put back ? X 

bofagal: we had our DD same year I see X I vaguely remember ur name X goodluck in Greece and I hope it ends in a BFP for u x

MrsScooby; that is fab news I had my DD in 2014 from a natural FET with GCRM and wouldn't go anywhere else for treatment X

Afm: today is day 7 of menopur stimms and my symptoms have gone so I'm hoping that my first scan on Monday shows my follies are growing X


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies

8868dee good luck for Monday xx
Mrs scooby thank you so much for sharing your story there seem to be very few positive ones for the older mums out there or so I am so glad you popped on to share yours and good luck when baby boy comes   xx

I just can't believe we have a chance at this age so I need to try and keep positive xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Highland girl, all getting very exciting! Keep the PMA I think it helps a lot!

Bofagal, I think we cycled at a similar time last time? Good luck in Greece!

DeeL hope the 2ww is going quickly for you and you are doing ok?

8868dee, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope those wee follicles are growing well!

Mrs Scooby, so great to hear your success story! All the best with bubs when they come!

AFM, looks like we are out the game. Did a FRER test yesterday and today and BFN. Was devastated yesterday but feeling ok today. Think I am more upset for my daughter. Our journey this time wasn't so much for us but for her, to give her the sibling we both have. We will have a think about where we will go from here. Good luck to everyone else and for us GCRM did not let us down, biology did.

X x x


----------



## Dee L

Good luck with starting your cycle, Highland. The 30th will be here before you know it  

Hope everything goes well for you in Greece, Bofagirl. How long will you be out there for?  

Mrs Scooby Congratulations, I hope that you are enjoying the last few weeks of pregnancy. Amazing news after having 7 failed cycles   Don't know how you coped xx

8868Dee Good luck tomorrow. Hope your follicles are growing well.  It takes us over 3 and a half hours to get there, with the amount of toilet breaks I need it will likely take 5 hours this time   I had 2 8 cells transferred on day 3. These embryos are the best we have ever had as well.

Waiting So sorry to hear your news, is it Tuesday that is your blood test day? Fingers crossed it changes for you then.  Will be thinking of you   xx

AFM Boobs are sore, lessened a bit a couple of days ago but getting sore again but unsure if that's to do with the hcg booster I gave myself on Monday. Still getting up 2-3 times a night to go to the toilet, eating like a horse but guessing that's to do with the steroids. Felt bloated last night but maybe due to ALL the food   Was going to take a test this am but chickened out, I'm only 8dp3dt so don't want a false +ve or a bfn. Happy in my possibly pregnant bubble at the moment.

Wondered if it hasn't worked when would I start bleeding? With my cyclogest I would start spotting a few days before OTD which was 15dp3dt since I'm on hcg (last inj was Monday 8th) so not sure when I would expect it this time.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies

I was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice. 

I had a succesful cycle of ivf at GCRM in 2014 and we are now contemplating baby no.2. 

We have a few frozen embryos but i wondered whether anyone had been given clomid by gcrm?

Our infertility was unexplained although i think i have a luteal phase defect.  I know a few people overseas who were given clomid through private drs to produce a 'better' or 'stronger' ovulation.  Gcrm were quite dismissive of this last time - hence why we had ivf - but i would really like to try it. 

Before i spend cash on a consultation to be told no, i wondered if anyone on here had tried it through gcrm?

Thank you! 

X


----------



## Dee L

Hi Shiny

I've not heard of using clomid to give a stronger or better ovulation, I thought that it was just used in cases where women didn't ovulate.  I am also "unexplained" but have only ever had IVFs & nothing else.  Hopefully someone else will be able to help out  

8868Dee Hope your appt went well today and your follicles are growing.

Waiting How are you doing? Hope you are ok?  

xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi Shiny, I am no longer a GCRM patient after clinic change but just wanted to say you be better with Femara rather than clomid if hoping to nat conceive that cycle, I am currently pregnant from clomid banking ivf cycle (use clomid instead other stim drugs fewer better quality eggs) but freeze all transfer another cycle as clomid compromises lining so dont want to transfer same month took it, femara doesnt have that issue xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thank you both! Think I will just need to speak to Marco.  
It definitely seems to be more of a US approach giving clomid for unexplained fertility - the nhs only use it when not ovulating. I haven't heard of femara so thanks for the tip. 
X


----------



## 8868dee

thanks everyone X 

the scan and bloods were ok. So I have 6 follies growing on my left ovary but the bowel was hiding my right ovary so it couldn't be seen which I'm presuming means that ovary is either lazy or it hasn't responded,  this happened last time st my first fresh cycle strange for it to have happened again X and it's only the first scan. I also have a cyst which also happened last time and while I'm happy that I am responding I just feel like my meds aren't high enough as I'm only on 200 menopur and this cycle is looking identical as last time which I was stimming for 19 days last time. 
The nurse says I'm to keep going on my dose of 200iu and to go back Friday. This is when my menopur will run out as my last dose will be on Friday evening then I would have been stimming 13 days. If more is needed we will have to pay extra so I'm hoping I won't need extra tho I feel i probably will X 

Waiting: sorry you got a bfn love X take it easy love X 

DeeL: that is a long journey love xx 

Shiny: I haven't heard of that one X


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

8868dee, I felt exactly the same on the long protocol, I stimmed for 15 days and got 6 eggs and every scan made me worry. This time I was on flare and responded much quicker and better and drugs are cheaper!! Hope you don't need the extra drugs and the ovary that's hiding is filled with lots of lovely follies!

DeeL, how are you doing? Is tomorrow OTD? To answer your question about when would AF come after flare protocol mine arrived at about 7am on OTD! 15dp EC! Hopefully you won't be seeing yours for 9 months!

Shiny, I have absolutely no idea, sorry! What I do think though is Marco isn't very open minded to others ideas. Our issue is severe male factor and a consultant in London oversees my DH treatment prior to each cycle and put him on a drug for breast cancer to increase his sperm count (which it did the first time) and Marco was pretty dismissive!

AFM, BFN confirmed yesterday with beta. We were expecting it after our disastrous fertilisation rate and this embryo developing too fast, however, still gutted. I know some of you have had multiple failed cycles and one of the things I'm finding the hardest is to know when to stop? We always said we would do two after our LO was born but it fills me with dread that the next one could be the last chance? We have booked to see the urologist in London in September as what we do know is we can't have another cycle where DH has only 3 usable sperm in his SA. So will see what he says.

Good luck to you all and I'll try and hang about on here to see how you all get on!

X x x


----------



## Dee L

8868Dee I had a sleepy ovary too but I think it was my left. Hopefully it's woken up by Friday's scan and you have a few extra follicles by then.   Also fingers crossed you won't need anymore stims after then. Why can't our bodies just do what they are supposed to?   xx

Waiting So so sorry to hear that it was a bfn, it's just 💩    I don't know when the right time is to stop! I suppose it's just when mentally, physically or financially you can't go on.  Everyone has different cut off levels, as neither of us have children then it has always pushed us to try one more time in the hope that the next attempt was successful but someone else might just draw the line after 3 tries as its too much.  Hopefully the urologist can give you some answers about your husband's sperm and it can be improved for your next cycle Please keep us updated with how you get on   xx

AFM OTD tomorrow, decided at 430am today to test & it was a bfn. I am going to the toilet a lot every 20 mins-1hr during the day & every 1hr-2.5hrs during the night. I managed to hold it in for 4hrs last night so would have expected it to have show even a feint line as it was an Internet cheapie 10miu but nothing   Have been checking for any spotting but nothing so far but might start tomorrow if that's when yours started, Waiting.  Will need to leave around 615am tomorrow for the drive down, what time in the afternoon do they tend to call you with the results?


----------



## Waitingforsande

DeeL, I hope that the blood test isn't the same. My appointment was 10.15 yesterday and they called me at 1.30. I said to the nurse when I went in that I knew it was over as had done a pregnancy test and she said they recommend FRER which is what I'd used but obviously I'd bled by then too. I really hope tomorrow is your time as you've seemed so positive and relaxed this cycle (meanwhile I was the crazy lady!) and you've been through so much already. I have everything crossed for you. Good luck x x x


----------



## highlandgirl

Hello Ladies,

Waiting - sorry to hear your news but at least you have another appt in London to see what the next step is?
Dee L - Keep us posted with your results hoping your waterworks are showing that is actually a BFP! 
I'm just waiting to start the pills on the 30th - waiting waiting waiting ! EEK! x


----------



## highlandgirl

Sorry 8868 - hope your meds get sorted and you have a positive outcome


----------



## Dee L

Thank you so much ladies, means a lot 😘😘😘

I did have a meltdown this morning as I started getting AF cramps too but they disappeared shortly after.  Will just have to wait & see what tomorrow brings, can't even imagine getting told it's a positive as that's what happens to other people not us.  Will keep you updated anyway.  

Waiting Hope you are holding up ok & that you are taking care of yourself? xx

Highland It will be here before you know it, then there will be a flurry of injections & appts before another wait. Are you staying in Glasgow during your treatment? Xx

8868Dee Good Luck for Friday's appt xx


----------



## Dee L

Got my results, my hcg is 8.6 so although it's a positive as it needs to be over 5 to be pregnant it is really low as they look at 30 for a good positive. Retesting my blood on Wed to see if it's increasing which is unlikely, will probably start bleeding once it drops further.  

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Dee l - sorry to hear your test didn't go as well as you hoped but maybe the reading will go up? Not sure as never been in that situation before sorry


----------



## Waitingforsande

Dee, sorry to hear it wasn't better news for you today. However, without trying to give you false hope, it could still work. I had been googling low betas that went to BFP on Monday when I had my BFN but no bleed and there are success stories out there. The waiting is the worst bit, big hugs but I have absolutely everything crossed for you. Keep us posted and take care of yourself x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Waiting for sands and DeeL really sorry your cycles didn't work out X 

Hey to everyone else Hoope ur all ok X


Well my scan this morning was a disaster and I haven't stopped crying to be honest.  I am Devestated they want to cancel my cycle . My eastrogeon was too low on Monday and my one ovary isn't responding well at all I only have 2 very small follies on it. They gonna ring me with blood results and decide from there some point this afternoon.  I have 8 on the other side but are way to small and only have 2 at 14mm she suggested cancelling and changing medication totally. I don't understand it


----------



## 8868dee

So they have now cancelled my cycle and ihave a review on 31st I'm totally gutted to be honest but nowt I can do


----------



## Dee L

Thank you ladies   

8868Dee Sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled, it's frustrating when our bodies don't do what we want with them.  Hopefully a change in meds will give you a better result next time. xx

Waiting Of course, I have googled that myself   while there does seem to be a few that have had low hcg levels (some lower than mine) go on to have a baby they are the exception as the majority seems to miscarry.  In case of the slightest possibility that this may happen to me I am eating healthy, etc. I was told to carry on with my Pred & clexane too just in case which OH says that if they thought there was no point then they would just tell you to stop.  Hope you are doing well? xx

Highland Are you counting the days now til you start your tabs? xx

AFM Still no bleeding or spotting, still sore boobs & peeing ++++++ also have had a watery discharge since yesterday (makes me think AF is coming but nope) so must still have a high enough level to keep it away   Not sure when I will start to bleed, does anyone know if your hcg needs to drop to a certain level before you bleed?


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi all,

DeeL, I have no idea about the HCG dropping and bleeding? Sorry. I really have no advice but sounds like you are doing the right things. Miracles do happen so I really hope this was just a late implanter for you. Be good to yourself over the next few days and take it easy. X x x

8868dee, I'm so sorry. I'd be devastated too. What is your AMH? Sounds like the have you on the wrong drugs? Hopefully they will tell you more at your review but I'm guessing you will have lost money which is very frustrating too. Big hugs x x

Hi to everyone else reading along too.

AFM, I'm actually doing ok now after a low few days. Feel like this just wasn't part of our 'plan' in life so just need to see what happens next but we have decided not to cycle again before Xmas so hopefully 2017 will bring us another miracle but will wait and see. Still off to London in September to see the urologist though.

X x x


----------



## 8868dee

DeeL : I hope so love, thing is too tho I paid £3450 and had 2 scans and 2 blood tests done and we only get £1600 back I'm shocked as thought it would be about 2k back 

Waiting: I think that either we are on the wrong protocol or drugs or not on a high enough doseage. Either way I'm gutted X 

Afm: still reeling from the cancelled cycle X we have an appointment which I think is disgusting because we now have to wait 2 weeks to have our review what is on the 31st August. I'm now trying to find out protocols used for our clinic but the website doesn't show anything X


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hi ladies, hope it's ok for me to join you.

After a break because we weren't planning more treatment, we've decided to give it one last shot.

Spoken to GCRM and got our first appointment on 15th September for tests to be repeated because it's been a while since our last treatment, then consultant on 26th September to see what they suggest. 

We seem to be able to make great embryos (hubby has a slight issue with motility at the last check but we had ICSI so isn't an issue really) it's getting them to stick that seems to be the problem!  As well as treatment failing we've also had two natural MC's, so hoping this time they can advise more help for implantation.  Anyone else have the same problem and got any advice?

Anyway, I'm looking forward to catching up with how everyone is getting on and getting to know you guys.

Take care

Suzie x


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome Suzie X good luck with this upcoming treatment love X


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi All,

Still counting the days till I start the tablets on Tuesday!
Sorry I cant reply to each of you - when I go to post I cant remember everybody on the thread so sorry ladies!
Hello to suzie x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi all!

Good luck with your next cycle mrsmcc7, hope this time is your time. I don't know very much but do know that ARGC in London check for antibodies if you have repeated implantation failure and give you intralipids? Might be worth hopping on that thread to have a read? I only know as I'm on the male factor threads and have heard bits and bobs about it and I think they are they only centre in the UK to do this but I think GCRM offer steroids, clexane, etc to help? Good luck!

DeeL, how are you doing? I've been thinking about you and wondered how today went? Hoping it's good news?x x

Highland girl, not long now! Hope you are relaxing as much as possible!

8868dee, hope you are doing ok and see what your next steps are next week.

AFM, appt with Marco on 22/9/16 for our review but in our letter it said it was sperm quality that let us down. So off to London to see male specialist again to see if anymore he can do.

X x x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi waiting: we have a review on Wednesday at 4.15 and we have decided to have one more cycle and if it gets cancelled then we will not be having anymore X it's so expensive X my amh is 12 and 4 years ago was 16.8 X


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies

Just checking in to see how you all are? Starting norethisterone on Tuesday first time - eek! 
How's everyone else all gone a bit quiet here 😘
X


----------



## Dee L

Sorry not been on for a wee while, back at work so not had much time.

Highland Oooh you must be excited, not sure if you already know but I found with Norithisterone that when you bleed it's heavier and crampier than normal. When do you finish them?  Will keep checking on to see how you are doing Hope everything goes well 

8868Dee Hope your review goes well today, let us know how it went  

Waiting Hope your review goes well too, when is it you are seeing the urologist as that's Sept too isn't it? Xx

MrsMcc7. Let us know how your appt goes, I have the same issue as you that the embryos just don't want to stick.  Not quite sure what's so off putting in my uterus that they just want to bugger off   I have had 4 cycles at another clinic before changing to GCRM, there they put me on meds for my thyroid as my TSH was too high as that can cause miscarriage & implantation failure plus I had the uterine NK cell biopsy which came back with raised uNK cells so I had a intralipid infusion the week before transfer as well as steroids and clexane which I started the night before ET.  Its maybe worthwhile asking about that at your appt?

AFM I started bleeding a week past Sunday & by the time I had my bloods last Wed they were back down at negative which was expected.  I received my letter yesterday, they said that although it was disappointing that I had a chemical pregnancy it was good prognostic factor and that there remains optimism for the future.  They will be keeping me on the same protocol as before.  I have a telephone review with them next Wed to save travelling down to Glasgow. Will try again next year to give us time to save up again, also my Mum said that both her and my Dad would like to give us something towards it which is a huge help as we can hopefully do it a bit sooner.

 to those that need them & good luck to anyone going through a cycle just now xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

How is everyone getting on?

I'm still just counting off the days until we go for our repeat tests then to see the consultant - I'm not very good at this waiting around carry on at all!!!

S xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hello out there!

Just finished my DR back to clinic for prostap inj on wed then onto gonal inj so here we go off on the roller coaster - first time for us 😬😍

Anyone out there still reading this still on tx at GCRM?

Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Morning Highlandgirl

Glad to hear things are starting to get going for you, it's a weird kind of exciting and terrifying isn't it.  I don't tend to be too bad with stimming, and love that the Gonal F actually makes me sleep great!! lol

We're at GCRM on Thursday to have our fertility assessments repeated as it's our first cycle with them, although not our first ICSI.  After that we've got the consultant on 26th to see what they think will work best for us.

I'm guessing you're on flare due to your AMH level?  I'm sure you'll be fine with it all and once you start stimming time really goes quickly.

Take care

Suzie x


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi all,

DeeL, so sorry to hear your news but GCRM sound quite positive so hopefully the new year will bring you good luck.x x

Highland girl, hope you are doing ok and not having too many side effects.

Mrs Mcc7, hope all goes well at your review and you can get started.

We are off to London next week to see the specialist but doing ok otherwise.

Good luck to all reading along x x x


----------



## bofagal

Hi everyone
Just popping in to say hi.
Highland - all the best with your cycle.
I have a GCRM baby (now 2.5) so still feel a sense of attachment to the clinic. However after further cycles there I felt I needed a change so arrived in Greece today for first cycle at NewLife. Clinic seems fab. Have had great service so far. They request a scan on day 1-2 to examine how many follicles you have that month to see if it's worth even starting stimulating. I had 2 in each ovary but because they were small they've recommended a natural cycle. Think because I'm here for a two week holiday I can get away with it timing wise. Just keeping fingers crossed as today's scan showed that prob only one viable follicle. Back Wednesday.
Hope you don't mind me continuing to connect on this thread as I'm happy to help if I can.
All the best everyone.
X


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi bofagal

Thanks for the update glad to hear you are back and this time in Greece! love the fact you have a 2 week break there! Good luck x
I have my 1st scan and bloods tomorrow and I have not had a baseline or any ultrasound before I started so can't wait to see what's going on in there I'm hoping its juicy eggs   
Day 5 of gonal f 300iu and had a migraine day 2 but all ok now just a bit tired and seem to be bloating by the day  
I can't believe how long it takes to start tx and then how quick it all comes around at this point? First scan then possible 2nd on Friday and hopefully trigger at the weekend and EC Monday - I have to go up and down on the train it takes 3.5 hours each way so hopefully not too many scans before EC! We will need to come down night before EC and stay so I'm hoping that will be Sunday night as its my 46th birthday on Saturday and our wedding anniversary on Sunday so that would be a good excuse for a night away! 
No-one knows so it's been very tough keeping it from everyone and I think the white lie of a training course is wearing a bit thin   xx
How is everyone else doing? It's all gone quiet .....


----------



## mrsmcc7

Woo hoo Highlandgirl, it's all going on with you now!!  I love that once you start stimms it just flys in and you're walking around like a big chicken before you know it!!
That's a heck of a journey for you every time you need a scan/bloods, I moan enough when I have to go before work at 7.30am and I only work ten minutes away from the clinic!! lol

Bofagal - Hope you enjoy your holiday, how fab to be able to combine treatment with a holiday - that sounds bliss!!!

We had our tests appointment on Thursday last week, all looked good on the scan and my AMH bloods were done again too.  DH didn't get on so well and things all got a bit too pressured for him, so we've rebooked his test for Thursday this week and he'll just take a sample in to drop off.  We knew that might be the case and he puts far too much pressure on himself, it's no big deal and I finally got him to believe that and he's ok now.  This week won't be a problem for him as he's so much more comfortable at home.
Next appointment is on Monday with the consultant to get results and decide on treatment, then consents and DH's virology bloods on Wednesday (mine are still in date, fab as it saves us £185!)  AF showed up today so I'm hoping that if the consultant thinks the scratch is worth trying then I can get that done this cycle and be good to go next AF.  Cut off AF for the Christmas shut down is October so we should just make it in under the wire fingers crossed!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Take care

Suzie x


----------



## bofagal

Hi highland girl

Thinking of you today. Hope your scan has gone well.

My scan with my one follicle was looking good as was my endometrium.

Back Friday for egg collection so long as it hasn't made its own way out by then.

Hope you've had good news today.

Mrsmcc - I thought a two week holiday would held to coincide with cycle but i think it has its pros and cons. Doesn't really feel like a holiday tbh but I shouldn't complain really. The main purpose of the trip is for this cycle so I should just count my blessings! Hope your next appt goes well.

Best of wishes to everyone else too.
X


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies

On way back on train so heres the update:-
2 follicles on right ovary 13mm and a 14mm 
2 follicles on left ovary 18mm - so will be gone by EC  but another one 8mm 
Back home to inj tonight and tomorrow and then back for 2nd scan Friday ! Lining 7.8mm and no other issues yay!
The nurse said I am doing really well given my age and AMH so looking at EC Monday morning cant believe it so happy that I have got this far.
Going down Sunday night so making a wee night of it as its my birthday / wedding anniversary as you know just hoping I can get the eggs as a present! Lol !!!


----------



## bofagal

Highland girl- that's great news. It's always a relief to get past another milestone. Happy birthday and anniversary for the weekend and all the best for ec on Monday.


----------



## mrsmcc7

Sounds like both you ladies are growing away nicely, so glad to hear it!

Highlandgal we're in on Monday too so might even bump into you when you're leaving!  Where are you staying on Sunday?  How fab it's all worked in with your anniversary and birthday, I think that's a good sign for you hun! 😉 

Suzie xx


----------



## bofagal

Thinking of you tomorrow highland girl. Hope you're having a nice anniversary in Glasgow.

I'm on tenterhooks as I'm receiving daily progress reports on my embie. It's a 2-day embie today and was 4-cells and graded an A so everything they'd be hoping for at this stage. But I know so much can change. Fingers crossed.

Mrsmcc - think you said you have an spot tomorrow too. All the best with that.


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

Just want to say good luck to highland girl and Mrs mccc7 for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed.

Bofagal, sounding really positive. Sending positive vibes to you!

X x


----------



## bofagal

Hi waitingforsande
How are you? Have you/Hubbie been back to see your consultant in London yet?

Hope everyone else got on OK today.

Afm, I got an update to say my embie was a 7-cell at 9am today and graded an A- just due to cells being slightly different size (advised prob due to it being 7 and not 8-cell. I was slightly disappointed as I had read that 8-cell is ideal but clinic reassured me that they are happy and would hope to see 8-cel at some point during day 3. So no more news until Wednesday (day 5) and fingers crossed transfer. This has been the longest 5 days of my life. Think because we are on holiday here in Greece I have more time on my hands than when I would be working at home!

Sending lots of good wishes to you all.


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies

Mrsmmc - we were in at 7.30am for EC was taken at 8.30am left about 11.30? Hope your consultant appt went well?

Bofagal - good luck for Friday - it only takes 1 to succeed  

Update - they retrieved 3 eggs and I was a text book for my age no issues thank god! Lining is great so just waiting on the call this morning to see how my Wee Juicy Lucy's are getting on and I am back for ET tomorrow - day 2 again because I am now 46 eek what the hell happened there lol lol


----------



## mrsmcc7

Highlandgirl - that's great news things went exactly as they wanted, bet you're so relieved!!  Do you call today to find out how it's doing?  Did you manage to have a nice night away for your anniversary/birthday?  That's a lot of running around for you this week with being back in tomorrow!!  What time are you in?  We're in at 11am for our consents/DH's bloods.

Bofagal - that's great news hun that it's dividing well, maybe it's not a morning person and they checked it before it was awake to divide into 8 cells!! lol  Keeping everything crossed for you for Wednesday hun.

AFM - we had our consultation with Marco yesterday and got the results of DH's SA.  They weren't great - lower count at 4million and morphology 2% instead of the expected 4%, however the motility (which was our issue before) was great at 97% - no idea why it's all turned on it's head now and changed around?!?!?!  Marco wasn't concerned though and still said we had a 51% chance of it working.  Given that I've done this before you'd think I'd be ok, but I had a complete meltdown on the way home after our appointment, to the point I was on the verge of a panic attack and just wanted to cancel the whole thing.  For some reason I'm finding it all very overwhelming this time, but don't understand why when I was ok (as ok as any of us are) last time!!
Anyway, consents tomorrow and DH's virology bloods being taken then we've to book in for prostap on day 21 - which is 10th October!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm on the long protocol this time (was always flare for donating) so on menopur instead of gonal F which is new for me too.  All being well I should be looking at stimming from 21/10 with EC week beginning 31/10 and hopefully 5 day transfer.  All in should be over and done with - one way or another - by 20th November.  We've also decided to freeze some sperm samples just in case, as DH had to rearrange his SA appointment as he wasn't able to "perform" because of the pressure, so at least that way we'll have a back up and he won't feel as stressed on the day.  Marco also mentioned Eeva, so we need to give that some though and decide whether to go with it as due to the morphology issues we could have some fragmentation problems.

Hugs to all

Suzie x


----------



## bofagal

Highlandgirl - that really is a great outcome for you. Fingers crossed for the next 24-48 hours. 

Mrsmcc7 - poor you. I think we stay strong so much of the time that sometimes our emotions bubble over when we least expect it. Probably having had good news at clinic re SA was a big relief too. Probably good for you to get the emotions out. We invest so much emotionally (never mind financially). If it's of help. We used eeva for our first Icsi cycle. We had 7 fertilised embryos, the 2x were rated high and were transferred back in on day 3. Intermingle the embryologist rated one as high quality and didn't believe the other would go much further despite being rated high by eeva. Funnily enough I got pregnant with just the one. The other three that made it to blastocyst were rated low by eeva but were a good enough quality to freeze. I then went through three separate embryo transfers with them. The first failed, the second resulted in a chemical pregnancy and the third didn't survive the thaw which perhaps proves that eeva was right and they were all sub-optimal. I decided that for my cycle in May this year that I would use eeva again but when I only got two eggs retrieved it didn't make sense to use eeva as it wasn't like I was going to have a massive choice to select the best one. As it was only one fertilised and was transferred on day 3. It was still a bfn. We got a refund for eeva as we had paid for it upfront. Hope I haven't bored you too much wit all of that just wanted to share our experience. Keep your chin up and look forward to 10th October! Xx


----------



## Dee L

Hi 

Waiting Hope your appt went ok, wasn't it on the 22nd? Hope everything is good with you too?

Highland Glad your EC went well, how many did you have transferred today? Fingers crossed for you  

MrsM Sorry to hear about your meltdown, with IVF we go through so much and just pretend to the outside world everything is fine & it can take something to happen (big or small) to send us over the edge.  Good Luck with your upcoming cycle.

Bofagirl Hope your transfer went well today too, also have my fingers crossed for you.

AFM had my telephone review the other week, Marco said he was happy for me to try again since I did get pregnant although it was a chemical but my age is an issue (I'm 41 tomorrow, no idea how I got to that age already?!  ) I am now on their waiting list for egg donation, I've decided that with 12 years of trying and 5 IVFs with no baby that my eggs are 💩. There is a 10 month waiting list though but I'm sure it will pass quickly. Has anyone else on here ever had ED from GCRM? 

Good luck & hugs to those that need them xx


----------



## bofagal

Hi Dee and everyone else

Everything went well today. The clinic rated my embryo an AB. Basically they said if it was a rating out of 10 with 10 being high it was an 8-9. So pretty pleased with that. Just fx now.

Dee - I'm also 41. I don't know if you read but I am now having my oe  ivf cycle at Newlife in Greece. The care has been absolutely amazing. They are a smaller clinic completely focused on each patients as individuals. It was recommended to me from another ff person and I'm so glad they did. The reason I mention it is that on the Newlife thread there are many ladies who are expecting their babies from donor eggs via this clinic. Waiting time is about 3 months. I know there's a lot to consider for DE. Just wondered whether you had considered any of the overseas clinics. What also made me interested is that my best friend had been through 4 fresh/ 4 frozen cycles here in Scotland. She is expecting her first baby after her first or cycle in Czech Republic.
Same age as us and had unexplained infertility. The clinic gave her different drugs (aspirin and also steroids which she had never been treated with here in uk. Much much cheaper too! Anyway happy to chat offline if that helps. Have you thought about the fertility fair thing that's on in London innoctober? Would be q chance to meet other clinics?

Ps I don't want to appear to not be recommending GCRM as I had success with them first time around but just felt the need to try something different. Good luck with whatever you decide. X


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies

Bofagal - that is excellent news for your EC! And a great grade as well fingers crossed for you 

Dee - glad you are back with us and hopefully you will get a quick response to your de matching xx

Update - we had 3 eggs collected and 2 fertilised which were top grade and both put back into my oven yesterday   not bad for a 46 year old so here's hoping they stick and stay!
Any tips for implantation or the wait until my OTD which is 11th Oct xx
I am convinced the acupuncture helped as I have been having it regularly and also had a session just after EC and when I got off the train after ET last night xx


----------



## bofagal

Highlandgirl - that's great news . Well done. We're not too far apart on our 2ww. Gl and fx to you. My main advice is probably to switch off and try to not over-analyze things. I did this first time round and was shocked by the bfp. Subsequent times I've been sucked into over analyzing and probably not relaxing like I should. I need to take my own advice now!!! So off to read a book. If things get tough (which they may as it can be a tough couple of weeks) then feel free to shout out for support. X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Dee, 

Yes, I've had DE IVF from GCRM. Took about 6-7 months to get to the top, though was quoted 9. I had a chemical from fresh in July and a m/c from frozen in December. Getting closer every time, and just so thankful for whoever donated. In tomorrow for my final frostie. Mentally preparing myself for some Greece/Spain clinic research in case this doesn't work. Expect the worst, pray for the best is my motto!

NNN


----------



## McGreen

Hi all,
I haven't been on here for a long time, cycled last year in October which didn't take and I have been waiting for genetics ever since, finally got the all clear a couple of weeks ago and I am planning a frozen transfer next month all going to plan ..... not feeling so hopeful this time but silently willing ..... having my last glass of wine tonight then back on my fertility rollercoaster ....


----------



## bofagal

Hi NNN - all the best for your transfer today. Fx third time lucky. 

Hi McGreen - welcome back and all the best too for your next cycle.


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies,

How are we all?
I am so bloated I look bloody preggers! Doesn't help I keep eating!!
Very tired and I have some sharper pains on one side and feel really heavy - I am now 3dp2dt took my last injection today so think it might be that that is making me tired  
My skin looks great though - very confusing!!
Think I have done too much as well - did the shopping took dog walk and now back at desk working    

How is everyone else?
xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi highland girl, how are you feeling now since your injections have finished? 

AFM transfer went fine, waiting on blood test. When's yours?

How's everyone else?

NNN


----------



## Dee L

Hello Ladies

Haven't been on here for a couple of weeks, was wondering how you were getting on Highland and Nicky, so so sorry to see that you both have bfn     Wishing you luck on whatever you decide to do next.

Bofagirl How did you get on with your cycle? I did originally think about going abroad but settled on staying in the UK instead. I was at Aberdeen originally for 4 cycles but made the move to GCRM and the difference between the two were like night and day so would like to stay with GCRM for another go as this was the furthest we ever got with IVF.  Thank you for the advice though 😊

Nicky I know you won't be feeling up to it just now but I was wondering if you were able to tell me more about the de process at GCRM later on? I will need to call them anyway as I'm not sure when I will need to start my folic acid since I need a stronger dose as I will be on steroids again for my high uNK.  I know it should be 3 months prior but didn't know if they have a rough idea when you will be in or if it's just a case of a month before that I'm booked in.

Good luck to those going through a cycle and hugs to those that need them xx


----------



## bofagal

Hi Dee

It was a bfn for me despite a good natural cycle. I'm now doing a back to back cycle. I had a scan last Thursday and started stimming on Friday. Have another scan tomorrow. Possibly out in Greece this weekend for ec if all goes well.

Sorry to hear about everyone else's bfn's. I had lost track and didn't want to ask.

The day after my bfn I went to visit a friend who is terminally ill. As you would expect, it reminded me to appreciate what I already have but  it also made me want to push on and keep trying whilst I can as life is too short.

All the best Dee with your next chapter. X


----------



## Dee L

So sorry to hear about your bfn but good luck with this cycle, fingers crossed everything goes well   It totally puts it into perspective doesn't it, we are lucky in other ways we don't always realise. xx


----------



## bofagal

Thanks Dee. I'm still in Greece. Ec is now Monday so trying to enjoy the quiet time I have to myself but getting bored with my own company.
How are you doing? Have you made any more plans? X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Sorry Dee L, I've been on holiday and had an inspection at work, so not been on here at all! Unfortunately it was a negative for us again, so looking at going abroad for DE as we're back at the bottom of the list again. If I can help you in any way, just send me a pm and I'll see if my old memory is working!


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies 

Just checking if anyone is still on this thread? 
Any updates on your cycles - anyone back at clinic for tx? 
I am starting Clomid tomorrow and having a scan - feel I need to keep doing something and Marco was kind enough to organise with Stock for me although not holding out much hope I feel positive xx


----------



## bofagal

Hey highland girl
I'm still following this thread though only having scans at gcrm. I'm sill having my main treatment at Newlife in Greece. I'm interested in your natural approach. Does the chlomid increase your follicles? I'm not familiar with it? I assume there's no issue with your dh? We've had ICSI before due to dh sperm quality so not sure trying naturally would work for us but maybe worth asking the question if it's still a possibility. Some clinics seem to recommend dhea for 3 months to improve egg quality? Have you considered that?

When we last spoke in sept, I was in Greece doing a natural ICSI cycle (ie I wasn't stimulating and instead just tracking the dominant follicle). It resulted in a bfn. But I had been pleased with my treatment. I have then bashed on into another cycle which was modified this time which means I had some stimulation. I got three eggs, 2 fertilised but only one made it to a 5-day blast. I had been in Greece for 5 days on my own so I froze it and am now going out for transfer next monday. If this doesn't work I'm not sure what I'm thinking next other than I'm trying to start thinking of drawing a line under things. But I know I won't really know until I'm at that stage. In the meantime I have 4 friends/family members having babies in the next 3 moths 

Is your scan a follicle scan to see how you're responding to the chlomid?

Wishing you all the best. There's a part of me that now thinks trying to stay as natural as possible can only be a good thing. When I compare my natural cycle to my stimulated cycle, they have ultimately both ended in the same result - a 5-day blast!

Wishing you lots of good luck wishes. It's a lottery at the end of the day. I'm happy to be a sounding board of you need to vent or chat things through.

X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Highland girl, bofagal 

I'm still popping on every week or two. We're still thinking about going abroad but not actually gotten around to doing the homework. A friend has recommended Greece, but I know GCRM are linked with Alicante. Do we go by price or ease of getting there? success rates or how personalised the experience is? Decisions decisions!


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies 

Just a quick update - Clomid didnt work as I didnt ovulate and now havent since before my IVF in August / Sept so slightly worrying!
Going au natural for now as my cycles are shot to sh!! with all the drugs etc and we are off on holiday so hopefully relax and try when away if the timings right 
Good luck on your journeys ladies - let me know how you are doing?
x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone, 

Long time again since i been here but I have still been feeling devestated following my cancellation if my august cycle. My amh is 12 and im only 33 so the only thing I can think of is that my menopur wasnt a high enough dose. Marco has now said my next cycle they will increase my menopur from 200 to 300. Hopefully that will help. We are looking to do another cycle February x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone 



So i have been in contact with GCRM and we have decided to do another fresh cycle with our next period cycle which is in February now. So we are to call up when i start my next period which is due around the 8th Feb. I have been kept me on the same protocol but have upped my Menopur from 200iu to 300iu and also i have insisted i have a baseline scan too. Just because at my last scan they said i had a cyst and i want to be 100% sure it wont effect my treatment.The clinic doesn't do baseline scans anymore unless required or asked for. 

When we had our last fresh cycle which was in August last year and it got cancelled i let them decided the meds etc and this time i am insisting on having the scans etc as its another 5k we are paying and i don't want this cycle to go like the August one x There isn't any reason why it should i am just scared it will x 

Anyone else cycling same time as me ??


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Dee -and everyone else.

I havent been on here in ages.  I was lucky enough to have a successful first ivf cycle at gcrm in 2014. We're planning to have out first FET soon.  Think i will down reg in February so will be just behind you Dee. Im sure i remember seeing you on here in 2014 actually! 

Cant believe we're about to start again. Excited but nervous at the same time.  

X


----------



## 8868dee

Aww i had a baby by natural FET in 2014 resultig in my baby gurl  orn in may 2014 x


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies

Just back from holidays tried naturally did ovulate but bfn. 
I just can't decide whether to go for one more round of ivf or keep trying naturally - at my age it is an absolute lottery of whether you can bring out a golden egg but I don't want to keep trying ivf when I know the chances are so low either naturally or with ivf? 
I am also not sure whether to try another clinic or stick with GCRM as they were so good but I don't know whether another clinic would be any better?
At least this time I can have scans and bloods locally and only go down for EC and ET which would make a massive difference?
Any thought welcome and hope you are all well - keep posting! Xx


----------



## Dee L

Hi Highland

I remember you were cycling just after my last one that failed, I have been popping in and out of this thread but not as much as I was. Do you have a reason that you are struggling or is it just down to age that you need IVF? We've been trying for around 13 years now, had five IVF cycles and now on the waiting list for donor eggs at GCRM.  I'm guessing that if my own eggs haven't worked by now then it's time to move on to something else.  Have you considered an egg donor? I know that it's not for everyone and it is a lot to think about.

Whether you should stick to GCRM is up to you, they already know what didn't work and what they could do if they needed to tweak anything.  You said that they were good and I think if you were happy with their treatment then you should stick with them although I know travelling there is a huge pain for you.  I had 4 cycles at Aberdeen and the difference in treatment between the two clinics was like night and day, although the travelling to Glasgow is a trek I'd much rather do that than stick with Aberdeen but that's my personal preference.

Dee you were also cycling around the time I was too, hope everything goes well with you this time as I know how frustrated you were with that cycle

Hi to everyone else 😊 xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Dee,

Thanks for the reply 
I remember we we cycling together! How are you doing with the donor egg route?
We have decided before we tried that we would only use my eggs and I know this is a personal choice but it does make things harder at this age so IVF or naturally it will be a lottery.
I think I am clutching at straws really 

xx


----------



## Dee L

I'm on the waiting list, there is a 10 month wait & that was September so I'm guessing it will be around July but I'm not really sure how it works to be honest 😕. Hoping that perhaps someone on here might give me some insight 😊
What did Marco say to you at your review appointment after your last cycle? Did he seem hopeful? The donor route is definitely not for everyone and understand why you would just use your own.  It is much harder as we get older (although we certainly don't feel it) to get pregnant and then carry to term but it is possible for some people.  Fingers crossed that you are the lucky ones 😊 xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Thanks dee and good luck xx


----------



## 8868dee

Highland: hi love, I understand that you don't fancy donor eggs coz i don't know if i would if it came to it. the choice of changing clinics is totally up to you and i have always said that i wouldn't change from GCRM. Having said that after my cancelled cycle they told me that if another cycle was cancelled then they would advise me not to have anymore treatment even though i am only 33 and still have a good ovarian response so i think id it come tio it i would look for another clinic if my next cycle was cancelled but thats only because they wouldn't let me do another clinic there. Tho as i do love the clinic i would fight that decision first and see if they would change the meds compleley x 

DeeL: Yeah that's right we were cycling at almost the same time love xx thank you i hope so too xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hello again ladies

How are we all today? 

Not long for you now Dee! Are you ready? 

Just wondered -  has anyone done a medicated FET at GcRM?  Do they do a baseline scan after prostap. Marco didnt mention one (just the one after 10 days hrt) when i spoke to him but it was ages ago now and when i look online, most places say you do need one.  I don't live locally so just trying to work out how many days off work i'll need 🙈  X


----------



## 8868dee

Hey shiby; I can't wait to get started but on the 13th i have to have w blood test done to assess if i can go ahead with the cycle as my cycle was only 19 days this month. Fingers crossed all is well x never had my cycle only be 19 days before ever and typical that its when i want to have treatment. 

Im not sure about medicated fet but i know that once I have had prodtap they said they don't do baseline scans anymore unless requested x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks dee - that's good to know. Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies, 
Can I join? I am just starting at GCRM. Had 2 fresh and a frozen on nhs at Efinbuegh. This is us private now. I am just waiting for my period to come (around mon) so I can get started. I will be doing the flare agonist protocol. Any info about it. How long it takes roughly from day 1 period until egg collection? I will be taking northisterone, and prostap and gonal f 225. I will be getting scanned fromday 11 as I have short irregular periods. Hope you are all well and some other people at similar stage to cycle with.


----------



## Midge16

Hi, and good luck to all those cycling at GCRM just now. I haven't been on this board for ages. I had 4 transfers at GCRM, two of which resulted in a blighted ovum. Since then I've had 2 NHS cycles plus 1 at ARGC in London. I've also used Dr Gorgy in London for immunes. I'm waiting on the outcome of an FET at ARGC, but I'm not holding out any hope. We have enough embryos left for 1 more FET and I'm seriously considering having them shipped to Glasgow. ARGC is very full on, and I'm so tired of running up and down the country at the drop of a hat. We would have immunes with Gorgy too. I still think something is missing though, and our last chance saloon is Dr Braverman in New York for immunes. I'm wondering if anyone has worked with him and the GCRM recently?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies

I just started down regulation today and will hopefully have my FET mid March. 

Mo - I'm not familiar with that protocol - although can't even remember what I had when I did my fresh cycle!   

Midge - sorry you've had such a tough journey. hopefully someone on here has experience of the specialist you mentioned. Have you spoken to gcrm about him? X


----------



## Dee L

Hi Mo I had the same protocol as you last year & found it fairly quick compared to my previous cycles in Aberdeen which were also flare & one long. I had my Prostap on the Fri, then started my Gonal F on the Sunday and took my last Gonal F the following Sunday as at my scan on the Monday showed that I was ready for collection on the Wed. So 8 days of stims. I was on a lower dose than I was on at Aberdeen as they had me on 300iu and I stimmed for longer there too as I was 11-13 days on the flare with them.  Although it was a chemical pregnancy that I had it was a lot further than I've got with my previous cycles.  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle 😊

Sorry Midge I can't be of any help with you there, the only Immunes I had through GCRM was with Marco & that was intralipids, steroids & clexane. Hope someone else can help you out though 😊

Good luck Shiny with your cycle. Mid March isn't too far away 😊

I don't suppose that there is anyone on here that has had egg donation from GCRM? I'm on the waiting list but just wanted some info on what they do re matches, what the protocol with the drugs is, etc?  It's a 10 month waiting list so that would be around July that I would get to the top, I've waited 13 years so a few more months aren't bothering me that much but just wondered how quickly things happened after then? TIA 😊

Good luck to those cycling & waiting for their bfps xx


----------



## mo89

Aw thanks Dee. And how long wS the glare at gcrm from day one period until ec??


----------



## Dee L

I got the Prostap injection on the Friday so 12 days after that I got egg collection, I only had a scan on the Friday to check my lining and follicles and my next one on the Monday showed that I was ready for the collection on Wed. I didn't need to take another gonal f that day just my ovitrelle for trigger.  I had a 3 day transfer on the sat and 15 days from the collection I had my blood test to see if I was pregnant. 😊


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Dee L

I've had DEIVF from GCRM. I had fresh transfer with 1st embryo so was on medicated cycle. That was my chemical. Then I had a natural FET on 2nd cycle (mmc) and 3rd (negative) 

Back on waiting list too!


----------



## Dee L

Hi Nicky

Sorry to hear about your losses & bfn, I think with DE you just assume that it's a given that you will get pregnant when you think your its your eggs that's the problem.  I'm about 5 months in to a 10 month waiting list but have never heard anything nor have I paid to be on the waiting list so I'm hoping that I am actually on it 🤔 Where about are you in the waiting game?

Also hope you don't mind me asking did you go for an altruistic or egg share? I know altruistic means I'm likely to get more eggs so that will allow for non-fertilisation, ones that don't make it, other goes, etc compared to egg share where I may end up receiving 5, 6 or 7 eggs and only end up with a couple of embryos so it seems like it may be a false economy going for egg share at £5500 instead of altruistic at £8000 if I end up needing to do another cycle if it didn't work.

Sorry for all the questions but this is all new to me 😊

Good luck & hugs to those that need it xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all so I haven't been on here in ages. I am now doing my feb/ march fresh cycle which is my 3rd fresh cycle. 

So far this is my cycle. 

Long Protocol 

On 14th feb i had my prostap 

On 25th Feb my AF came (11 days after prostap). 

I asked for a baseline scancto be done due to a cyst found at last cycle scan. So on the 28th Feb i had a baseline scan done and lining was thin and they could see follies on both ovaries. I didn't have any cysts which was good. 

So I started stimms on 28th feb first one done at clinic. Double dosing first 2 days then evening dosing from then onwards. 

Im on 300iu menopur which is 100 iu more than my cancelled August cycle. Fingers crossed I respond to this amount xx 

Im now 5 days into stimms and i have my first scan on Wednesday 8th at 10.15 x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi dee

I'm doing my medicated FET just now too. Very similar timings to you and have my scan on Wednesday too. 

Are you feeling ok so far? I'm glad to be on hrt now - hate the initial down reg phase. 

Are you planning to use Eeva? X


----------



## 8868dee

Hey shiny,

Today and yesterday i feel like poop . I have headaches since last 2 days tho i have been on menopur for 7 days now so the side effects are beginning to come out lol x

Last August i had s cancelled cycles but i was on 200 iu menopur snd didn't respond but that time i had no side effects or the time before x

Do u think this time i have a chance of responding well coz of side effects?? X i have my follie scan and bloods Wednesday x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

oh i hope so dee!! It must mean something is happening surely. Are you drinking plenty too?  I always get headaches when i get dehydrated. 

I did my fresh cycle in 2014. I remember gradually feeling more bloated as time went on and my weight went up too.  

How are you feeling about wednesday?  I have my fet lining scan then too. Finding the whole fet process quite odd as it seems to be going on forever and not much happens. Hope my lining has thickened so i can start the progesterone but I keep having odd panic about my frosties as they were all low predictors according to eeva.

X


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah i hope so shiny x i feel bloated too x my boobies hurt this morning too x i have my scan tomorrow morning at 10.15 so fingers crossed all goes well x 

Is it medicated fet ur having x i hope ur lining has thickened up by then x that's why i never had eeva as i didn't want it to predict a low and then worry about my embie x 

I do think that since my cycle in 2012 and 2013 the clinic hasn't given me the personal attention to my cycle which they used to do. I have had a fresh cycle last August and it got cancelled due to lack of response. At the beginning i told them that i didnt think my stims dose was high enough. In my first cycle in 2012 i was on 200 iu i was 29 with an amh of 16.8 which was the top end of normal for my age then. but in 2016 my amh had fallen to 12 which is normal as it drops with age but they still kept me on 200 iu menopur. I thought this was low dosing and I believe that is why i had lack of response though they didn't say that or accept that marco just said he doesn't know why i didn't respond and that if I didn't respond to a higher dose of 300 iu then he would suggest me not having any other cycles. This to me seemed bit premature as i only has one cancelled x very strange i think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8868dee

Obviously i am hoping that i do respond as i dont want them to cancel my cycle again i would be devastated x fingers crossed we both get the scan result we want x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi dee

Sorry i didnt reply yesterday -  the day flew in!

Yes, its a medicated fet im doing. Scan went well today so will hear next steps later. Phew! 

How did you get on? Hoping it all went well for you! Sore boobs are a good sign tho! 

I have to admit I dont think they're as slick as last time - despite having a consultation late last year, when i called on cd 1 as requested, i got a call 4 days later to say my pre-treatment bloods all had to be rerun before i could start which meant i nearly had to wait til the following month which would have been annoying. 

The nurses are all fab though and i definitely feel like theyre on the ball when i speak to them - suspect they're just really busy. X


----------



## 8868dee

Shiny: glad ur scan weny well love x thts ok i am feeling crappy anyway with headahes fom menopur x thats how i am feeling about the clinic to be honest but love the nurses especially Lesley x 

Afm: So my first follicle scan went well i have approximately 9 follicles im total. so i have 5 follicles which are between 9-12 in size so are front runners and i also have some smaller ones which may catch up but maybe not lol. I am back in on Friday for scan and bloods and collection will either be Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday next week. I just hope my eggs continue to grow x personally i think collection will be either Tuesday or Wednesday x mg headaches are due to my meds and oestrogen increasing x but its s good sign xx Fridays scan will give me a clear indication of how many eggs I should have at EC but I reckon around 5 x 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee- i love lesley too!  So glad to hear your scan went well. It all sounds very promising. I ended up with lots more by EC so you never know but even 5 is great. It only takes 1 good un! 
You must be so relieved.   X


----------



## 8868dee

Hey Shiny: how are you?. Yeah i was relieved to be honest at least i am responding. Today though I'm not sure what to make of my scan. What do you think? 

I had my second scan today and while my follies are growing they are only between 6-14 . So more menopur bought and am to keep on same dose until monday and am back in for a scan. That will be day 13 of stimms which i think is a little long. I now have 8 follies  (4 of which are front runners) and 1 cyst which wasn't there at baseline x. Really hoping that by Monday we will be ready for Collection. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8868dee

Do u know if there is anything i can do to help with follicle growth z 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi dee

Good thanks. Starting to feel nervous about my transfer though! 

I can't remember what my follies were measuring at my scans now... are you keeping your tummy warm?  I did lots of hot water bottles and ivf meditation tracks - they are meant to help focus your energy on your ovaries and uterus! A Chinese medicine thing... I also ate loads of protein - 70g + a day... who knows if any of it works but worth a shot! 

X


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh ill give the hot water bottle a try xx yeah I agree it's all worth a shot xx 

Good luck for transfer x when is it again x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thank you! Friday. 

Hope Monday goes well xx


----------



## 8868dee

Ooh good luke with transfer x thanks love xx i hope so too x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8868dee

Hey shiny x how are you ? 

So this morning i had my scan Which went well x i now have 14/15 follies which is a mega improvement since friday. 2 are ready but 5 more almost so they wanna wait for my bloods to come back and i may have to do menopur tonight and tomorrow and then back in for a scan Wednesday. When i should be ready they said x

But they waiting on my bloods as that is the best indication that I'm ready. My lining is perfct at triple layer lol x 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee that is awesome news! You must be so happy.  I hate waiting for calls from them - I'm so impatient. 

Fingers crossed you'll have EC this week then - eek! 



I've been feeling nervous  - been quieter at work today so more chance to think about things probably. Embryologist is meant to call to talk about things mid-week - and I'm being impatient   Have lots of questions I want to ask!  Can you remember the dos and don't from the 2 ww? So less prepared this time! X


----------



## 8868dee

Hey yeah i am so happy x had the call x we are to carry on the injections and back for a scan Wednesday morning and see how it goes but i have worked out that if all is well then Collection should be on Friday x 

I am so impatient lol x i hate waitingx 

Do rest as much as possible 
Do not test early. 
Try not to symptom spot

They never told me to or not to do anything just take it easy and rest as much as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

FX for tomorrow!

I will definitely test early   I can't help myself. 

Hmmm - may need to recruit some help with my dog and toddler then as they're not a relaxing  combo! Havevtajdn time off work at least. X


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks lovely x

So good news for us today 

We have 16 follies with 6 ready for collection but another 4 which could mature in time but trigger is tonight and EC is Friday so am just waiting on a call with a time for collection and a time to do trigger tonight x but this is the farthest we got as last cycle we had to cancel.

I have come to the conclusion that if we get 3 eggs i will be happy x anything more is a bonus x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

That is brilliant news! Yay! You must be so happy. 

Hope tonight goes well and FX for Friday and a call with good news on the Saturday With how many fertilised.  So nerve racking... as soon as you get over one hurdle, another appears. Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - good luck tomorrow. Will have my fingers crossed for you. 

I'm in for ET first thing. Argh!!!!! X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Yay! Good luck xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks Shiny x hope ET went well xx 

Thanks nicky xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all 

So We got 5 eggs and im in some pain. I'm happy that we got eggs but disappointed that we didn't get more x we had 16 follicles but maybe some weren't bug enough or good enough quality but waiting to speak to the embryologist now x still 5 is good tho do you think? X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi dee - well done! Bet you're delighted that bit is over.

5 is great! You just need 1 good one. ☺

are they calling you tomorrow? X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ps. Hope your tummy eases off soon x


----------



## mo89

Hey quick question. Did you all get baseline scans before you started stims?

Congrats on the ec! Good amount of eggs xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Mo,

I did but that was with my fresh cycle in 2014. They didnt for my recent FET - im not sure if they have stopped doing them for all treatments though. X


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks everyone 

My hormones indicated that I would get more than 5 but hey ho they were the only ones mature enough but i am happy with what i got x it only takes 1 . I'm still not sure I have been on the right protocol or meds as o seem to take forever to stimulate. 

However thats done and although I probably don't sound happy I honestly am i just am literally hoping they fertilise now eeek x we have decided to go with Cris the embryologist and have 2 put bk and transfer os on Wednesday as Gcrm only like to transfer on day 5 now. They also only call on day 1 to update on fertilisation and again on day 4 to make transfer time. So keeping it all crossed for fertilisation tonight x hubbys sperm was great sample though xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8868dee

Mo : you now have to ask for baseline scan to be done as they don't offer it now only if someone request it . They used to do it but stopped it. X 

Thanks shiny I'm sure pain will ease soon x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

Dee- I did ask and they said they don't do it. Thats gcrm glasgow! Did you get one? Im annoyed.


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah love I'm also at GCRM Glasgow x I requested one and i got one  x day 4 of cycle it was x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8868dee

Told me they only do them if requested x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

And were you on short protocol? Flare?


----------



## 8868dee

No i am on long protocol x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8868dee

So after stimulation for 14 days  we only got 5 eggs. I was a bit disappointed but they all fertilised and we had 2 put bk day 5. 1 was a top AA Blast and the other a Morula. The remaining 3 didn't make it to freeze so we literally have the 2 in me and that is it.

If we don't get a bfp then at our review we are going to ask for our protocol/ meds to be looked at and changed or we will go to another clinic. I don't want to do that but i feel the protocol os wrong for me x

However i do feel very positive about these embies x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

What protocol is it again dee? X


----------



## 8868dee

Agonist - Long protocol- Prostap on day 21 then menopur 300 iu for stims 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi dee

Glad you have 2 onboard. That's a shame you didn't get any Frosties but hopefully you won't need them! 

I'm now 7 days after transfer and have been testing early - so far bfn so don't have much hope. Otd is Monday so think I would have something on a first response by now. Last time I have a faint line 6dp3dt. 

Now wishing we'd transferred 2 instead of 1! 

How are you getting on mo? 

X


----------



## mo89

Dee defo ask for short next. I have had 2 longs and always knew I should have had short. Now im on short this time. I have low amh though x


----------



## 8868dee

Shiny: thanks love i so hope i dont need them anyway x aww sorry your feeling like its not worked love x i had my bfp on a frer on 7dp5dt before so thwre still could be hope love x don't give up just yet love x I'm not testing till I'm at least next Wednesday 29th as before then it will be too early x 

Mo: how u doing? What happens on a short protocol cycle ? How u doing ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

Well this is my first short protocol but no down regulation and I always felt that down reg made me not produce as many eggs and had a thinner lining. Im just on gonal f.scan monday to see how follicles are doing xx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh ok. So if you don't DR then how do u know if ur ready to start stims


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

Not sure dee. Well I was on northisterone for a week coz im irregular so maybe thats a bit if dr. But I got period once I stopped n they said I was ready as I got period


----------



## 8868dee

Ah yeh maybe love x i have regular periods x I'm just hoping that i don't beed another cycle xz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - how are you getting on? Have you tested yet??
So it's definitely a bfn for me but I'm ok with it. Have my daughter and it wasn't a full cycle which makes it much easier to take. 

Do you know how long it takes to get the outcome letter and if you get an appointment included to discuss next steps? 

Not sure if I should be calling to get a consultation in the diary. I'm keen to go again asap but would like to discuss whether to go fet or fresh cycle first. X


----------



## 8868dee

Shiny: sorry for ur bfn love ❤ look after urself x usually a week after your bfn the review letters come x

so I'm 7dp5dt today and i know i said I wouldn't test but I couldn't resist and I tested and It was a BFN. I am totally gutted and have cried all day. My otd is Monday tho officially should be Saturday. I am totally gutted as when i had a bfp with my rainbow baby Layla I found out today at 7days past, so i know that im not pregnant. I will test again on Saturday just in case but i think I'm out. Gutted as this will probably our last cycle and with no Frosties am screwed really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

Dee dont beat yourself up!! You still have 3 days!!!! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## 8868dee

I know mo but i just feel like the result won't change. Do u think it could change this late in the cycle ? Because I'm wishing all my might that come Saturday. Kinda hopeless really x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

Of course. Your what- 11dpo? Wait until sat, but take the mon answer. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oh Dee - im sorry to hear that.   Will keep my fingers crossed for you that it changes by saturday.

there is still time. Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Im 8dp5dt so 13dpo. I am going to wait but honestly i know the answer. Totally devastated as this will probably be the last cycle because we just can't afford anymore. Im not ready to give up hope yet but i feel like I don't have a choice x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

Im so sorry dee but there is still time!! Just wait. 

Ladies- did you all have a nurse doing your transfer?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee -    I'm still hoping things change for you. I had that gut feeling last week and just knew it wasn't going to happen this time. Having my daughter has made it much more bareable but I'm desperate to go again. 

Mo - yes but consultant ended up doing the first as nurses couldn't manage. Think it's always meant to be a 
Nurse. X


----------



## mo89

Shiny happy girl- iv always had consultants at other clinic. Not really happy with nurse doing it and you have confirmed my fear. What did they do? Why did they need to get the consultant? Did you have to wait?


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks guys i really appreciate it xx 

mo:yeah the lady nurse did mine can't remember her name but she was chatty a small lady lol x i have only had marco do it once to be honest and this was my 7th cycle. 

i am now thinking of transferring from GCRM to the new glasgow royal. the whole treatment for us would cost £3,700 with all tests included this cycle cost us £5,700 (poor responder) so its just a cost issue really but we wont be able to do it for a while.


----------



## mo89

7 rounds dee? Omg. Im not sure if I could afford more. Paid for 2 at gcrm but needed a loan! 

Was there any difference between the nurses who did it?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee  - it's so expensive isn't it. I started looking at options abroad - it's so much cheaper - but think I'd rather be at home. 

Mo - the nurses are very experienced - and it's basically a glorified smear test. 
My cervix is tucked away 🙈 so they couldn't get to it. I'm the end they called a consultant and he came straight down. I really wouldn't worry.  This time it took minutes.... i think it's extremely rare for there to be a problem but if you have reason to think it could be difficult, just tell them. What stage are you at now? Where did you cycle previously? 

X


----------



## mo89

Shiny- I was at edinburgh for 2 fresh and a frozen. I have 2'fertilised now to wait until monday. Day 5! Id they leave yours until day 5? Im so worried that they wont make it until monday. If they do I am getting temazepam to relax me.


----------



## 8868dee

Mo: we have had 3 fresh (one cancelled) and 4 Fet cycles. Out of those cycles we have had 2 miscarriages plus our rainbow baby. 

So we had 3 cycles work and 3 not plus a cancelled one. 
No difference with nurses apart from 1 cycle the nurse didn't use a scan. 

Shiny: it is I agree i dont think I could go abroad as it wouldnt be that cheap with hotels and flights etc x im now looking at royal its like 2k cheaper as its a non profit hospital being a nhs hospital x 
My cervix is off to the left slightly lol x 

Mo: When i first cycled they always did a baseline scan and checked on embies on day 1,3,5  after collection.  Now they don't offer a baseline scan ( i had to ask for 1) plus they only check embies day 1 to check for fertilisation and on transfer day 5. They also only do day 5 transfer now which they used to do 3 or 4 too if needed x so u get less for your money now zx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Mo - not long to wait now - FX you have a lovely blast or two ready on Monday.    My fresh cycle was back in 2014 and I think their practices have changed since then.  I used eeva which meant I did a single day 3 transfer. Eeva predicts the embryos that will get to blast so you can transfer sooner. 

Did they say why they want to wait? Is it just so they can get to blast undisturbed?


----------



## mo89

Yeh exactly shiny. Took the risk. Of there being none but they said if they didn't make it to day 5 then they would have survived in me anyway. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Eeva is quite good but very expensive and i have learned that gri use the embryoscope which is similar at no extra cost x 

Yeah they like to leave them now undisturbed which is good but I liked to get updates on mine x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

Ladies, if you had ovritrelle after transfer, what day did they schedule your blood test?


----------



## 8868dee

Hey mo on my fets i had blood test 10 days after a 5dt so I would imagine same for u love x also i tested out the ovitrelle once and it took 5 days to go out of my system x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

Thanks dee. Yeh my official test date is 13th so would be ten days. Hope you are doing ok! 💟💟


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah im ok x now going to change clinics to GRI as they r much cheaper like almost 3k cheaper x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies, where are the gri success rates? I cant see them anywhere! 

Dee - i have a follow up consultation in a week. Trying to decide whether to go fresh or frozen but fresh is so  expensive, especially at grcm. Im in Aberdeen so theyre just as expensive though and success rates are lower.  Di you know if Gcrm's have gone down?  Im sure they were higher before but cant remember what they were! 

Mo - how is tww going? How many did you transfer? X


----------



## 8868dee

Shiny; ongoing pregnancy rates are best in the country x 

50% under 35
38%  36-37 years
28% 38-38 yrs
28% 40 - 42 yrs 

According to their website 

Google : Glasgow royal fertility clinic c 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8868dee

Shiny I haven't had my review not sure i want it really as im changing clincs 

Ivf using top meda for us In total is 3700 and almost 6k st gcrm x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mo89

Dee have you used access fertility. We got two cycles at gcrm for 7000. You might even qualify for 3 rounds and money back if no live birth. Look into it!! Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks dee - couldnt see them but will have another look. X


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mo will do x 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies

I've been hanging around for a while. You'll see from my profile that i've had 2 cycles at GRI. Both ended in MC   anyhoo we are currently taking a year out to look at our options and other clinics......Mo i have looked in Access too, 2 cycles for £7000 did that include your meds? We have priced with GRI and its coming in around £3700 but that includes meds.

Just really looking for other opinions on other clinics. I have a friend who swears by Marco so just wondering what everyone take is on GCRM.

Baby due to you all  

Jac x


----------



## mo89

My medd were 700, but that was more than enough. Still have stuff left. I loved gcrm, much better than edinburgh royal in everyway. Everything went so smoothly. Xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks Mo

so basically £7000 plus £700 for meds, is this £700 for meds each cycle? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to way up our options. Sounds like it works in the same but payable to Access Fertility? 

Thanks

Jac x


----------



## mo89

Yeh 7700. Whereas I think one round was like 5500. If your eligible you can get 3 round for 10000 and money bk if no live birth. I didnt qualify. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey guys 
Don't normally post on here prob cause I don't know what to say but I just wanted to give my 2 cents worth on gcrm 😂 I would recommend them to anyone, I'm 22 weeks just now with my second icsi baby thanks to the gcrm, my embryologist was cris both times and she is an angel in my eyes, there may be cheaper places out there etc but considering what we are hoping for (in some cases a miracle) I think price isn't a consideration. I was on long protocol both times and throughly enjoyed my journeys with the gcrm, real friendly group of people. I don't know how much ivf is but my icsi was around £5000 then £900 ish for meds on top of that.


----------



## billie2015

Hi all!
So that's us back in the rollercoaster! 
We had 3 cycles at GCRM in 2014/2015 (all bfn, last one was a chemical pregnancy)
One NHS shot at GRI in june 15, successful! Amazing daughter is now a year old and I couldn't be happier (except maybe with a sibling  )

We're signing consents on Monday, like mo89, we have also chosen Access Fertility for payment (3 cycles £9800, 100% refund if it doesn't work but I hope we don't get that money back!!!!). On long protocol now (AMH dropped slightly) and long cycles so not sure when we'll actually start.

DH SA improved a great deal, we had him re-tested, back in 2015 he had low count (as low as 0 sometimes) and low motiliy and this time his count came back as 80 (so way more than the okay limit) but motility not great so we're still doing ICSI. Regarding count, he is convinced his previsous bad samples were due to teeth problem (he got a couple of them devitilised and there was apparently an infection down there). Just thought I'd share if any of your hubbys is due a dentist checkup, might be worth doing it!

WeeJacs, I did think about going back to GRI (paying this time) too, they are cheaper (and they did give us my beautiful baby). But in the end we decided to go with GCRM mainly for their amazing people. You always feel welcome in there, everyone is so lovely, appointments are generally on time and the deciding point was the way operations are performed. In GRI they wouldn't let DH in with me, he was told to wait about 1hr but after 2hrs he was still waiting and noone was saying anything, he got really worried (he doesn't like me having any kind of operation), everything went fine for me, just running late but it was a terrible experience for DH. In GCRM you get your own small room and hubby can wait with you before and is waiting in there for you to wake up. Same for tranfer, when you're so scared to move and "drop" the precious emby, GRI sends you on your way when GCRM lets you in your room for a bit, lying down. You can even get your accupuncturist in (so 45minutes or so). All in all a lot more relaxed and pleasant (as much as can be), you don't feel in a rush. 

TierraFirma, congrats!!! 

But that's just my personal experience!
Good luck everyone


----------



## TierraFirma

Hi billie205 I'm so sorry for all the bnf you've had to go through but amazing that you now have a like lady to keep you busy 😊 I hear you on the "wanting a sibling" lol kind of the reason I went a second time  
I wish you all the success in the world on your next cycle and here's hoping for a BFP. I can't fault the gcrm, on a previous thread I read some people had a few not so nice things to say about a couple of nurses there but I can't say I ever had anything to complain about, they may not be the cheapest but the standard of care is worth it. What is access fertility? I'm clueless on most things to be honest 😂 I picked gcrm after scouring for the best, done what they told me and that was it so gri and access fertility are like 😳 What's all this lol. I think my first choice back in the day was a hospital in London as the guy had the highest success rate and twin rate but really the treatment is pretty much the same regardless of where you go it just all depends on our body if it's gonna work or not so I didn't think my choice and reason was justified.

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie 👋🏻

We cycled at the same time in Sept 2014.  I'm about to have my second FET - we had one in March that didn't work. Fx for a sibling too! Going to down reg in May so transfer will be early to mid June. 

We need to decide between 1 and 2 but I'm thinking 1 at the moment. 

Weejacs - i love GCRM. The people are fantastic - its always been Marco we've used. He has such a positive attitude it definitely rubs off on you! 

X


----------



## Dee L

Hello ladies! 😊 I remember that some of you on here have had DE, when I called GCRM a few weeks ago I was told that I was number 21 on the waiting list and that they get in touch with you when you are numbers 6-10 on the list.  Which option did you go for? Egg share? Altruistic and getting all the eggs or did you go for the frozen package? Do you get a choice or do you just get told this is what's available? Sorry for all the questions but hoping someone can enlighten me on what to expect xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Dee - cant help with DE questions im afraid but just wanted to say hello! How long do you think you will have to wait now? X


----------



## Dee L

Hi Shiny 😊

I was told in September after my failed cycle that there was a 10 month waiting list (in Aberdeen it's 2 years!), I'm thinking it would be around July.  If there is one egg donor/sharer a week then that would take me to mid July before I wold start.

When do you start your down regging? Wishing you lots of luck on your next cycle, it is so hard going this ivf process, isn't it? xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

You've been so patient! Not long now though - July will be here before you know it.  

Am i right in thinking success rates are usually high for DE?  Fx for you!    

I down reg in about 2 weeks and think my FET will probably be early/mid-June. So hope it works this time.  X


----------



## Dee L

I will have my fingers crossed for you too   Do you just down reg for a FET or do you need other drugs too? I've never got as far as FET as all my cycles were fresh so not sure what it all entails.  You must be getting excited now  

Thank you, we have been trying for over 13 years now and had 5 failed cycles so yeah I think I'm being very patient!  . I'm not sure if they are much higher in success rates, I know at GCRM you have to be below 34 so perhaps age is a factor in the success compared to ladies using their own eggs that are above a certain age (like myself  ) xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oh Dee - 13 years.    Surely this must be your time    you must be such a strong, determined person  

With a medicated FEt, after you get your down reg bleed, you start on estrogen tablets. You have a lining scan after about 10days and if lining is thick enough, they will tell you to start the progesterone and then they do the transfer 5 days later (if blast transfer).  All very, very easy compared to full Ivf.

How does it work with de? Presumably it will be the same if you are having a medicated cycle? 

Im excited but bit nervous at the same time. We lucked out having our daughter first time round so mentally im finding the FETs harder as i think as we were so lucky first time, surely it won't happen for us again. I found it really hard to be positive last time. Silly i know.  x


----------



## billie2015

Hi all,

TierraFirma, Thanks, accessfertility allows you to pay in advance and at a discounted rate for 2 or 3 cycle, and they also can offer a refund (50 to 100%) if you're not successful. Kind of a lottery since if it works the first time you are actually loosing money. But it's a peace of mind to know you have a plan if it fails. For example we went with the most expensive one, 3 cycles refunded at 100% if unsuccessful, meaning if this time doesn't work we can have two more and if they don't work we get all our money back. I find it helps with the stress, I feel less pressure on this cycle, but I understand why it's not for everybody. 

Shiny happy girl, hi!!! Did you start down reg? I had my prostap injection last Friday, so we might cycle together again this time! Did you decide on 1 or 2? With your previous success I understand why you would go with 1  Twins must be another story!

Dee, sorry no idea about DE but I wish you all the best!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi billie  

I take my prostap this Sunday so just over a week behind you.  Decided on 1 in the end. Im not adverse to twins but my lo was very early so I'm already at risk of having any future babies early.  Really want to avoid the nnu this time round if im lucky enough to get pregnant again!

How are you feeling so far? I hate down regulating. 

Dee - did you find out any more info? X


----------



## billie2015

Hey Shiny,

Well done on making your decision, and good luck for Sunday. Do you also get an endo scratch? I had that same time as prostap, it's supposed to help with implantation (we had that after two failed cycles, but not sure you would need it since your first cycle worked).
I've just called GCRM (with bleed) and we are starting stims on Sunday with a first scan on 22nd to see how everything is going  Wow, it sounds so unreal, last 4 times I had been so looking forward to every cycles and this time I'm almost surprised, having DD changes the whole thing!

I've been feeling absolutely normal after prostap injection, didn't know you could feel anything different down regulating. Hope you'll feel fine too! Keep me updated...


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie

Thats exciting that youre about to start stims  

So my cycle is all over the shop since my medicated FET earlier this year and i still havent had a positive opk! Clinic have said i can still have the prostap if it comes tomorrow or sunday though. just need a sign of ovulation. I would have thought i still needed to wait a few days to make sure i had ovulated?!?! Might hold off a day  

I always feel meh when i DR. Cant really describe it but just very flat and kindof emotionless. I hate it! It was such a relief to start the estrogen. 

I havent had a scratch since my first cycle worked. I asked but marco said your uterus remembers apparently   x


----------



## billie2015

Hey Shiny,

So, did you take the prostap in the end? Hope you did and can get started soon!

Here all good, I'm on day 3 of stims (pergoveris), feeling fine for now. It all still seem a bit surreal though, and, weirdly I don't really expect this cycle to work (although I would obviously love it), it almost feels like a practice run :S Strange feeling but I love that I'm not putting all my hopes and dreams and energy into a cycle (in my four previous ones that's exactly what I did and for three of them it ended rather badly with me heartbroken  )


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey Billie - had my prostap on Sunday. Phew! Still feeling ok so fx that lasts. I usually take a while to DR - 11 days last time. Feels like a waiting game for now. 

Cant believe this is your fifth cycle. Have they changed much in your protocol over the cycles? Thats good that you feel well. I didnt mind stims although FET much easier obviously!  When is your first scan? 

Dee - are you any further ahead with your donor cycle? X


----------



## billie2015

Shiny,
Glad to read you started! Hope you are feeling alright! What do you do after DR, just wait for next ovulation and 5 days later transfer? I've never gotten any frosties so know nothing about FET...

Here, on day 4 of stimms, feeling a bit funny, like upset tummy, I've never had any symptoms with stimms before, but I'm not even sure that's related... I was on short protocol for the first 4 cycles, just increased the dose a bit in the last one, and added Clexane from after transfer.
But this time, my AMH was lower (might be because I was still breastfeeding though) so Marco adviced for the long protocol (with DR). It's all new to be but I would supposedly get more eggs... we shall see. Next scan is on Monday 9am, I'm looking forward to it!

What protocol were you in when you had your fresh cycle?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey

Hope your tummy is ok. 

Feeling ok so far alhough a bit niggley across my ovaries and uterus which is odd. Not sure what that means.  As im on a medicated cycle, i wont ovulate. Once you get your bleed, you start estrogen tablets (basically hrt) then you get a lining scan around day 10. If linng ok, you start the progesterone and then have the transfer 5 days later. Very easy! With a natural fet, you just have the transfer 5 days after ovulation. 

Are you still breast feeding now? Have you noticed any difference in your supply?  I stopped just before my FET when my daughter turned 2. I thought the clinic would press me to stop but Marco was quite relaxed about it. 

I couldnt tell you the protocol-  just know it was a long protocol! 🙈 I down regulated then had menopur 😂. X


----------



## billie2015

Hi,

Wow, 2 years breastfeeding, well done! I don't meet lots of people that go that long. Most of the people I know find it quite strange that I breastfeed my 14 months old.

I was planning on breastfeeding through the cycle (Marco was fine with it too, and I found lots of info online), we were down at once a day really, so not much, it was just handy when she was sick/teething it usually calm her down. 
But a few days after we started this cycle DD started becoming very fussy about it, not really taking milk at all, and at some point she even refused the breast, looked like she was frustrated (but she did not even tried latching) and then took a whole glass of milk. One night she woke up crying because of a new tooth coming out and she did not want to breastfeed, and just calmed down with a cuddle! So we decided we might as well stop and it happened very easily. Not sure the drugs reduced my supply and she sensed it or if it was just time for us to stop, in any case, I'm quite happy with the way it turned out, I got to breastfeed her for 14 months and now my body is fully available for a next baby .

Good luck for the wait, will keep you posted on Monday,


----------



## Dee L

Hi Everyone 

Shiny - sorry not been on much been really busy at work.  Weirdly a couple of days after my last post I got my letter saying we had reached the top and were now on the active waiting list.  We go in to sign consents on Friday, we had our bloods done last year for OE ivf so we don't need to do those again but OH has to provide another sample.  We have enough money to do an exclusive cycle so will have to see what they can come up with.  Still ummmming and aaahhhhhing about sharing or exclusive 🤔 Hope things are going well with you?  xx

Billie - I hope your stimms are going well?  4 out 5 ivf cycles were short and I only did one that was long protocol.  I did get more eggs on that one, I got 8 but only 4 fertilised which obviously never took.

It seems awfully quiet on here at the moment, are there not many people cycling just now? xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Dee - ooo, how exciting! Really pleased for you. Hopefully you'll get started soon. It is really quiet on here isnt it! 

Billie - hope tomorrow goes well x


----------



## billie2015

Hi all,

It is very quiet here indeed 

Dee, exciting times!what are your pros and cons for sharing/exclusive? Mainly cost? I was considering the same but from the other angle, whether or not to share my eggs, but in the end I realised my main reason for considering it was money (although we have enough to pay for the full cycle ourselves) so we decided to go for higher chances of success (which is keeping all the eggs we have). I like the idea of donating my eggs, but would rather do one cycle just for myself just now and when my family is complete I'll look into cycling exclusively for someone else. Don't know if that helps with your decision, hopefully I didn't confuse you more!

Shiny how are you feeling? You're on day what, 8 of DR just now? hopefully not long until you start the countdown to transfer!

Here all good, had a scan this morning, showed plenty of follicules but not quite big enough so 2 more days of stimms, and back in on Wed to see how things are progressing, hopefully that will be trigger then and ec on Friday, that would be so perfect since DD is at nursery on Fridays (we are expats so no family around to watch the little one on short notice, we could ask neighbours/friends, but would be so much easier if it's a nursery day  ).


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie

Great news about your follicles! I bet that was a relief to see them. It feels like your stims have flown by! I cant believe you're nearly at ec - thats awesome. 

Day 8 today and no sign of AF. Usually comes at day 10/11 but wish it would hurry up!  I would really like to have my transfer on a friday too so ideally i need to start my tablets by thursday this week. You can postpone transfer with a medicated fet so if i could always ask to put it back to the following friday but im not sure if i can postpone for more than a few days. 

Are you using eeva? X


----------



## billie2015

Hey Shiny,

Hopefully AF comes before Thursday then! or takes enough time that you can postpone until next week.

Yes, it seems that stims have flown by to me too, which is a good thing compared to all the previous cycles. Really hope I'll be good to go for a trigger tomorrow though, I'm really starting to feel the bloating 

We are not sure yet about eeva, it really depends how many fertilised eggs we get. With my last IVF we collected 8 eggs but then, by day 3 we were down to 2 embryos (that were both put back) so if it's a similar cycle there is no point wasting money on eeva. We have decided that we would set a threshold for a number of fertilised eggs that would justify putting them through eeva, we are not sure yet what to set it (maybe around 6?), but that's the plan.
What's your view on eeva?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fx for tomorrow Billie!

So i used EEVA as i had 11 embyros. At day 3, i had 2 high predictors and the rest were all low. So i had a 3 day single transfer using a high and got my daughter. So in that respect i had a really good experience. However - my other high fizzled out and my 4 frosties were all low predictors! So it got it very wrong with those. They told me once they make it to blast, success rates are the same so the fact they were lows doesnt matter although i still worry slightly! 🙈 

Its only worth it if you want to aim for a 3 day transfer. Im not sure how the 3 day transfer success rates compare to 5 day transfers though. X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - how did you get on today? X


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey guys 

Been following you both on here   how are things going for you's this cycle? Hoping everything is going 👍

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey tierra firma   thank you for asking!

Im still DR and waiting for AF to arrive so i can start my progynova. Always late when you dont want it to be right?? Feeling fine this time though - i usually feel rubbish with prostap!

How are you getting on? Just looking at your bio - youre due soon! X


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey shiny 👋

Glad your feeling ok this time round, I think I do ok on the prostap but sure my dh would say different hehe. AF never around when you want her to be   your right there, it's prob one of the only times I actively look for her.
I'm doing ok yeah thank you. 28 weeks now but still feels like forever away till due, can't relax properly till baby is here I don't think. 

Xx


----------



## billie2015

Hi girls,

Sorry I meant to post an update yesterday and forgot... Here all good, scan showed 15 follicules 12mm (with 11 of them over 15mm so that would be a good number of eggs to expect), they confirmed egg collection tomorrow morning, I had my trigger yesterday night  Very happy with the timing of it all! And looking forward to ec tomorrow, since we are changing protocol and DH's sample is much better now I'm really curious to hear all our numbers (eggs, fertilisation, day 3...).
I'll be hopefully having a day3 transfer (had 3 failed cycles with day5 and DD was day3) so Eeva would come in handy if we have lots of fertilised eggs... we'll see.

Shiny, 11 embryos!!!! Wow, that's huge! How many do you have left in the freezer? Still no AF then, would you wait until next Thursday to start so you can have a transfer on a Friday? 

TierraFirma, good luck with the wait, I remember the feeling (and DD came 1 week late!!!). Our midwife did give us some really good advice at the time, but I'm not sure how feasible it would be for you: she said to plan some "dates" with my husband, restaurant, movies... whatever we liked doing, that way we had other days than the due date to be looking forward to, it worked wonders!


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey billie

So glad your doing good and the number of eggs your gonna have looks good, I wasn't  blessed in the folli department haha but guess it only takes 1.
Ec   I didn't like that part but least your on the home straight now and won't be long till embi is back home with mama. I had 5dt both times and every night I would quietly say to myself and embryos "hold on babies, mummy will see you soon so stay strong"    then after transfer I would visualise them embedding and the pessary I would imagine was like spider silk and it would wrap the eggs up and hold them tight to the womb haha seems silly now but it kind of made me calmer and more relaxed I think. 

I don't think I can distract myself enough tbh but will give it a go lol think just because of the conception method I'll always worry till baby is born which really is silly as I didn't feel like this when I got pregnant naturally but then I guess I never knew this fertility side of life so didn't know the emotional struggles that exist with it and I think somehow that makes me more cautious, it's like I can't just try again you know.

Will you be having transfer on Monday if ec is fri? 

Xx


----------



## billie2015

TierraFirma,
Thanks, I actually don't mind ec, especially at gcrm where they are all so lovely. I'm just so looking forward to knowing how many eggs they get!!! 
Thanks for the visualisation tips too, doesn't sound silly to me, I always found relaxation/visualisation helpful.
Yes, all going well I'll have a day 3 transfer so Monday  fx.

I totally understand you not being able to relax during IVF pregnancy, these babies are just so precious! Do you know what you are having or you're keeping it a surprise?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey Billie, well eeva is great you want to go day 3 and have a few. 
We had 4 frosties from our cycle so very lucky as we also got pur daughter. 
Still no af    think if i can hold off til saturday/sunday, i can delay til the following friday   

Speaking of visualisation - I love the IVF belief tracks. I sleep like a baby during cycles!  

How are you feeling about tomorrow?

Tierra - its such a worry until they arrive. I had a complication at 24 wks and an emergency section at 26 weeks. 28 weeks is a huge milestone for development so if i were you, i would relax now - you're on the home straight  X


----------



## billie2015

Well, 15 eggs with 14 injected!!! Feeling really optimistic just now! We did pay for eeva since it's very likely we'll need it. Anxious to know the number of fertilised tomorrow!
But we're going to enjoy the amazing weather for now !!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie that is amazing news! So pleased for you. Enjoy the next couple of days. Keep us posted! x


----------



## Dee L

Billie - Well done on getting 15 eggs, that's an amazing result.  The wait until the fertilisation phone call seems never ending, fingers crossed you have a fantastic fertilisation rate. 😊 

Shiny - Hope that AF makes an appearance soon, it never comes when we want it to but guaranteed when you have a night out or holiday then boom she makes an unexpected arrival.

Afm - went down to sign our consents yesterday; ended up choosing a donor, started my prostap, getting a scratch and taking my meds home.  I wasnt expecting that to happen so quickly.  I can go to their satellite clinic in Dundee for my scans which is really good as travelling to Glasgow takes about 3.5hrs and it will take just under 2hrs to get to Dundee.


----------



## billie2015

Dee, amazing!!! Crazy that you went to sign and ended up doing so much! Exciting times, I have my fingers crossed for you, hopefully that's the winning cycle! In the end are you doing shared or exclusive?

As for me, absolutely incredible news, we have 10 fertilised eggs this morning!!! That's a lot more than our best cycle (6 was our previous record). They are safely in eeva and we have a day 3 transfer booked on Monday afternoon! eek, so exciting, we've never had any frozen before but now I'm starting to dream....


----------



## Dee L

10 fertilised wow well done!! That's such an amazing amount, fingers crossed you manage to get a quite a few frozen out them.  Monday afternoon will be here before you know it (but don't wish it too soon as I'm working an 11.5hr shift then  ). Will you be having one or two transferred?  We used eeva last year & I don't think we got anymore of an update on how they were doing until we went in for transfer.  Relax and be pampered over the weekend  

I know I was totally shocked! In a good way though   We decided on going exclusive, she is a fresh donor so not going through ivf herself but we could do egg share with the egg bank if we had wanted.  I just felt that the numbers might be low if we went down that route although her AMH is quite high so I'm hoping that we get a good amount.  I am so grateful to the wonderful lady who is giving us this chance as it is an amazing thing to do for someone you don't even know.

Hope everyone who is going through a cycle/or about to is doing well xx


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey billie

Congrats on the eggs😱 That's a great number I'm so pleased for you's, eeva will be good for you's seeing as you got quite a few to choose from haha, now come Monday just plenty of positive visualisation lol I'm glad I'm not the only one who does it but then it's not something you think of falling pregnant naturally so can sound odd to some people. 
Gcrm are so nice there, I always felt good going in haha they make you feel cared for which sadly nhs lack now a days.
I'm having a girl this time 😊 

Shiny
af still not reared her ugly head I see! Typical I found waiting like that frustrating sure as heck if you have a wedding she'd be there just intime to ruin you outfit ideas 👍
See I think 28 weeks I'm ok but then I love watching shows like "one born every minute" and there's been babies there born at 28 weeks and dot make it so makes me bit nervous, should prob stop watching stuff like that huh. Think as humans we tend to easily think of the worse at times and I need to try and stop that a bit more and just relax 

Hi dee
Welcome 👋 3.5 hrs to Glasgow geez that's a long trip where are you coming from? I was gonna go to the satellite clinic in Edinburgh as that's nearer for me but just felt good at the Glasgow one I had to keep going there 

Xx


----------



## Dee L

Hi Tierra

I'm coming from the North side of Aberdeenshire so just a little bit away!  . It's a long day to head to Glasgow for just a 20 min appt so if I can get some appt closer to home then that's better.  We will just need to be there for EC & ET (obviously  ) Not sure whether we will just drive down on the day or stay over for those appts as it will mean we will need to have someone stay at ours to look after our cats.

Billie Wishing you lots & lots of luck for your transfer today 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀 Then you have the longest two weeks ever to endure.

xx


----------



## billie2015

Dee, exciting times for you! So how does a donor cycle work? Is your donor going through stims right now? Do you know roughly when you'll have your transfer? I know no 2 women are different but for info, my AMH was 38 when we started and they got 10, 14 then 10 mature eggs, so hopefully you'll get a good number too!

Tierra, thanks and yes lots of relaxation / visualisation for me!

Shiny how are you feeling? AF showed up yet?

As for me just had a surprising phone call this morning apparently we have so many beautiful day 3 embryos that they asked us to consider day 5 transfer instead (though they are not pushing either way)... I'm trying to reach DH just now, difficult decision but I'm tempted to think that they know best so we might not have a transfer today... really don't know what to decide... rrr DH pick up the phone!


----------



## TierraFirma

Billie   just when you thought it was all planned and ready they change the game lol just do what you feel is best for you Hun, I never had an option of a 3dt it was always said 5dt and it worked for me thankfully,don't think my eggs were likely to do well at 3dt I don't know but seeing as you miss embryo hoarder 😜 Have such good numbers and quality I'd seriously be asking all the questions you can to make the right decision for you guys.

See that is a good trip away huh,I often thought the 40 min to Glasgow for  30 min appt was prob a waste as I could go to Edinburgh but I like the staff the Glasgow and think. That's why I just kept going haha. How will you feel sitting on a 3.5hr drive after et? Maybe a night over at bnb will be more relaxinging so soon after but then they do say just carry on life as normal.

Dee you need to have injections as well for clinic to dictate your ovulation day in order for et at the right time

Xx


----------



## billie2015

Well, I called and said that we were still thinking to have a day3 transfer but would welcome a chat with the embryologist before the transfer. We went, had a chat, an changed our mind . We are going to wait 2 more days and see what happens... Hopefully some of our 10 embryos will have developed into nice looking blasts! There is now another thing to think about, if we have more than 1 blastocyst, do we go for single or double transfer... So many difficult decisions!!!


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey billie

Wonderful news with the embryos that really is, I think at day 3 I went from 15 to 6 then by day 5 there was only 2 haha you've got some strong little ones there, who is your embryologist? 
You've nowt to loose so put back 2 😬 We won't mind hearing you complain on here if it's quads 👍

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ooooh ive missed so much! 

Billie - so exciting for you! And less time to wait once you've had your transfer until you get your bfp   Did you do anything differently this time?  What are you thinking about single or double transfer? 

Dee - its all happening for you too! How soon are you starting?  Do they have to sync your cycles first? I think donors are wonderful people. Such a precious gift.  

Tierra - hello! How are you getting on?

AFM - AF arrived yesterday thank god!! Acupuncture on friday then a run on sunday morning did the trick. Started estrogen today - and drinking pom juice! Feeling a bit rubbish at the moment - headachy and tired.   Work is about to get mental busy too. Argh! Have the week after my transfer off though so at least i can relax then. Phew!  X


----------



## Dee L

That's wonderful news that your embryos are still doing good & that they have postponed transfer for another couple of days! I've always had a double transfer but as my donor is young I've been told that it will just be a single. I think it can just depend on your age/quality of embryos & whether or not you push for a double transfer.

Tierra I also really love the staff from the admin staff to Marco, they are all really lovely.  With a donor cycle I had a prostap inj on Friday, 7-10 days later I get a bleed and 2 days later I start progynova.  This is tablets that I take 3x daily to increase my lining, I get my first scan 10 days after starting the progynova and unsure after that when my next one will be.  I *think* my donor is doing the short protocol going by my treatment diary they gave me.  Not sure when she starts her stims etc but I think they must already be on norethisterone or something to start the process as I know that they are on stand by for when a recipient is matched.  If I'm possibly starting my meds next Sunday for 10 days then I don't think she will be far behind me.  

Billie Thats a really good amount of eggs you got on your cycles, my donor's amh is also a good result so fingers crossed I get a similar amount.  I'm often wondering what I'm allowed to write as I have to be careful that I don't put anything down that might identify me to the donor, it's not like with your own egg cycles when you can just word vomit your cycle on here so I end up typing sentences out then changing them 275478 times before posting  

Any sign of AF, Shiny?

xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - she's heeeeeeerrrre!   sounds like you are doing the same protocol as me. 

I hadnt even thought about you having to be careful about what you say on here    Will try not to ask any probing questions    X


----------



## billie2015

TierraFirma, thanks, nothing to lose but maybe too much to gain  from transferring two ! Our embryologist is Claire, Nicole was there on retrieval day but Claire has been doing all the phone calls, and long conversation today .

Dee, I totally understand you not wanting to write too much on here, it is quite tricky. I know they changed the way they do donors in UK and they cannot be completely anonymous is that right (unless that's just for sperm donors, I was looking into that after 3 failed cycles)? Does that mean you have identifiable info? Or only that a child could decide to find out at some point?
Do you know when you're likely to get your transfer? Not long now!!!

Shiny, we did do a lot differently. Of course, we had a pregnancy so that presumably increased my fertility  Our protocol is also completely different since my AMH is now below the 30 threshold so long protocol was a novelty. DH also had his teeth taken care of, some super nasty root canal to be done with a serious infection, apparently teeth can seriously damage vital organs (heart...) so there might be a link there.
But then, apparently egg quality determines which fertilised eggs make it to day 3 and embryo quality (sperm + egg) affects how it progresses to day 5 so that's going to be the big question on wednesday: how many (if any) made it? what quality... We usually see a major drop with no frosties... so we'll see, I'm prepared for anything (even nothing to transfer) so just wait and see. Having paid for three cycles in advance using access fertility really helps with keeping relaxed with the outcomes!

As for you, great thing that you could finally start! So do you know when your transfer is likely to be? Are you going away to enjoy your time off or staying home?

Re- single/double transfer, I'm not sure. I was set on double since DD came from dble and had a previous dble day 5 that resulted in chemical. But since this cycle is pretty much perfect this time I'm not so sure anymore. Of course I would much rather have a single baby so tempted to try eSET but don't know how it would affect success rate. We have decided not to make a decision until we have the day5 numbers as they will change the game. I was almost thinking to transfer the best blast and add a lower grade one that couldn't be frozen (if we have any) to give it a chance, but not sure it makes much sense... 
I will update you on Wednesday.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - its funny as my AMH was 11.2 when i did my fresh cycle but i got 17 eggs so responded way better than they thought. I was on 200 menopur i think.  Im not sure how much amh fluctuates?

So my scan is next wed and transfer should be week after. Fx i can have it on a friday again as im off work anyway. We're planning to go away for the week to make the most of it. Just cant book until ive had my scan and get a transfer date!  

I was told by marco that double blast transfers only increase odds by about 7/8% but about 30% of pregnancies are twin pregnancies which is really high. Compounded odds are therefore better if you do multiple single transfers. Its a very personal decision though. I have 2 frosties left so think next time we will transfer them both if this cycle doesn't work. 

Good luck for wednesday.   X


----------



## TierraFirma

Billie like you said best wait till day 5 and see what you have before making a decision, I had a bc at day 5 and a lower grade that wasn't worth freezing to put both back similar situation on my first cycle too. I had nicole both my cycles, love her ,I don't think I've met Claire. 

Dee I never met Marco I'd read people on this website saying he was good and others actively asking for him but I was too nervous to ask hehe didn't have the brass neck to. It's nice to hear the way it works for DE cycles and I totally understand that you need to watch what your saying I'm sadly just a very nosey person and want to know everything about everything   I take it you and donor never get to know each other's names? 

Shiny and flow welcome back haha glad to hear things are on track for EC see I don't have a clue what they mean about amh I'm sure mine was only about 16 or something and I was on 200 menopur long protocol both cycles and got 15-16 eggs both times. I remember crying when they said my amh haha I was convinced it's rubbish and that I should have been about 30. 

Xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

I've been hanging around for a few weeks now, thought it would be a good time to pop by to say hi. We have had 2 NHS cycles at the royal but unfortunately both ended in mc. The latest Oct last year. We agreed to take a year out and live our lives again so that is what we have been doing. Going on a few holidays and just relaxing although what the next step is, is always in the back of my mind.

I am now at the stage of beginning to look into our options. We had our final review at the royal last week, they will not be seeing us again unless we decide to go back with them and self fund.

Everyone's journey is totally different but were all supporting each other with the same little bundle of joy in mind. Although i must admit this road is rocky and pretty soul destroying at times.

I am just wondering if anyone has had a NHS cycle or self funded? i am looking to see what the differences would be?

Billie - I have looked in Access too and quite open to paying up front if finances allow, can i ask a stupid question but the 3 attempt you pay for if you are successful are you still able to use the others or is it if a baby is the result you lose the other attempts? My DH asked that and i really didn't know the answer.

Baby dust to you all

Jac x


----------



## billie2015

Hi weeJacs,

Sorry to hear about your two mc, that's heartbreaking  
I had 3 cycles with GCRM (two failed one chemical pregnancy) and then the NHS gave us our DD. So obvisouly I can't complain too much about NHS  However, when it was time to go back in the rollercoaster, I still picked GCRM since I feel much more confident with them. The way you are treated is totally different, you are left with every decision, they are not trying to push you towards anything. And I trust them 100%. So I'd say the big difference is in term of how you would feel during your IVF cycle. I'm always very happy to go to GCRM for any appt, whereas with GRI it was more a bother than anything, waitinf for hours... GCRM also has higher stats so that might be a positive, but for us it is yet to be seen 

Re- access fertility, unfortunately it does only cover one baby (live birth) so if you are successful first attempt you "lose" the money, I guess that's how they manage to make a living  successful people pay for refunded ones. But I don't think if it as wasted as knowing I have a plan for 3 cycles ahead really gives me a peace of mind that I didn't have before (unless maybe at NHS since my first NHS attempt worked, I kind of always knew there could be another one so was less stressed out...). I think of it as paying £10.000 for a baby (since if it doesn't work I get 100% refund).

Anyways, good luck in your decision! Where are you thinking and cycling?


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Billie

The jury is still out on where we decide to cycle. It prob won't be until next year as we are going away in August and for New Year...And obviously need to get the cash together.  

Access Fertility does really appeal to me. I am not sure if i would be eligible for the refund programme due to my history of Endo and MC's.  Is this what you went for? If you compare the upfront prices self funded with the NHS it's not that much different. I only worry i have with GCRM is i have heard they do not do basline scans anymore? This concerns me as my 1st cycle was delayed a week due to a cyst that i had, i did start a week later. I suppose if i explained this they would do it. Also someone else told me that if you need more scans then they charge you more? I suppose i am just worried that if we pay upfront then they start to add on. With the self funded cycle that is for whatever you need, just trying to weigh up our options. Self funded with the Royal is coming in around £3700 and that includes meds.

I do know 2 friends who have both been successful with GCRM and they can't speak very highly of them. I do like the idea of the more personal touch, we waited our 1.5hrs one day for an appointment   i work for the NHS so i do understand what its like but even at that, this was rather excessive.

Jac x


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey jacs

Do you know when gcrm have stopped the baseline scan as they still did them end of last year when I was there, could it just be certain nurses don't do them? 
I never knew access fertility existed when I started icsi so can sympathise its expensive and each persons journey is different but I can't speak highly enough for gcrm, they have given me both my little miracles and I couldn't imagine going elsewhere. 
My first choice was dr taranissi in London but think that was really just cause he had a high success and multiple rate but cost wise the travel would have been shocking. Can you pay private and go to an NHS hospital then? I didn't think that was an option 

Billie good luck for you ET today 👍 How many did you's decide to put back? 

Xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi TierraF

Yes you can pay to self fund at the Royal.

I had heard this a few months back, just can see why they would not do a baseline scan before starting stimms.

Good luck Billie!

x


----------



## billie2015

Hi, thank you all for your well wishes! Today went amazingly - again!!! We are so not used to that! We decided on the day to have a single embryo (5AA) put back since we had so many beautiful ones, we would rather do several single transfers and lower risk of twin pregnancy! 
So out of our 10 day 3 embryos, 7 had developed into beautiful embryos (three of them 5AA), 1 is looking good but since it has divided unevenly (thanks to eeva we know) it doesn't stand much chance, 1 is already hatching (and might break so we'll check on him tomorrow), and the last one is cavitating (really early blast). Which mean, technically we did not lose any wow!!!! In practice, we had 1 put back, 6 frozen, 1 discarded and 2 waiting for tomorrow. Wow that's A LOT more than what we expected.
Now I'm taking it easy, with my little one on board, watching a cool video of its first cell division (amazing to look at!)

WeeJacs, Yes I went for three cycles full refund (since it took us 4 goes to have DD), we might not need all three looking at today's numbers but I have no regrets! Re- the scan, just ask them, but I would think they would do one if you have a history of cyst!


----------



## TierraFirma

Billie fantastic news on the embryos and great that you have plenty frozen, glad it's been going amazing so far. Now feet up and plenty of good positive thoughts, do you have any things you do in 2ww like eat Brazil's, pineapple core or moxa sticks? Well not eat moxa sticks haha but burn near uterus.
You only put one embryo back. Don't blame you considering how many excellent quality ones you got. Let's hope you don't need to do anymore cycles  

Love the profile pic 👍 How did you get video of cell division? That's sounds cool

Xx


----------



## billie2015

Tierra, thanks! I'm so (positively) shocked! Still, it doesn't mean we'll be successful, but at least it means that I don't have to worry about doing another full cycle before a long long time, even if it doesn't work out this time, one embryo every 2/3 months our stock will take us until late 2018 .
I use to have plenty of this I would do during 2ww (brazils, pinaple, accupuncture, relaxation...) but I'm taking a much more pragmatic approach now, although I have brazil nuts at home so I might have some  and who knows might run into a pineapple next time I do some shopping. Thankfully it's only a 8days wait now, so hopefully I wont go too crazy 
I got the video from the eeva footage, I asked Claire and she was super nice and got it for us  if you want to see what it looks like I found quite a few on youtube too, but it's got something special when it's the embryo you have inside


----------



## TierraFirma

2018 that is some stock pile but let's hope you don't need them, in the nicest possible way I mean  
Pragmatic approach haha love that, that's what I was like in the end, constantly heard how you wouldn't normally be doing this and that with a normal pregnancy so you shouldnt need to just because it's ivf, kinda made sense so made me take things a little easier, still done the odd Brazil nuts etc but think that was more psychosomatic but either way I felt more relaxed.
I never knew you could ask for things like that and the fact that's yours inside you is heart warming. Did you get footage before?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - amazing!! I have serious embryo envy  

So glad to hear that you have so many frosties. Hopefully that makes up for not having any in previous cycles! Isnt it amazing how different this cycle has been for you? Just need that bfp now   

At least you know you have lots to fall back on if needs be. It definitely takes the pressure off. When is your otd? 

Tierra - i have a wee video of my daughter dividing too! It's very bizaare. You get it if you use EEVA. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Shiny I'm a little bummed now I didn't use eeva and get one  does sound so amazing.
How's Things going your end with AF, do you know when your gonna start stimming 

Xx


----------



## billie2015

Just got a call: one more in ice!!! Feeling amazing!

Shiny, thanks, yes it is definitely less stressful to know I won't have to go through a fresh cycle for a while  And it definitely makes up for the 4 previous cycles without frosties  When I met my husband, my plan was having 4 kids, then it took us 4 ivf cycles to get our first so I settled on "just another one" since 4 cycles times 4 kids was a bit too much for me to handle physically, mentally and financially . 
But now, I'm starting to dream of a big family again... I don't want to get my hopes too high, but seeing so many beautiful embryos really boosted me. I'm not saying I'll have all my future children from this cycle, but if we manage to get just one baby out of all the embryos this time, I could be open to trying again in a few years. Rrrra, this ivf journey is such a roller coaster!

Tierra, don't be! £850 for a few seconds of video is probably a bit overrated anyways


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Tierra - billie is right - its totally overrated!!
AF came last Sunday (phew!). Im just doing a medicated FET so started estrogen tablets on monday and have a scan next week. FET's are so dull in comparison to a fresh cycle   Quite happy to be missing out on all of that those! Even a medicated FET is tough physically though. I actually felt better during my fresh cycle than my FET cycles.

Billie - 4! Yikes! Marco told me that he had one patient who had 3 kids from one cycle so you never know 😆 X how are you getting on? Eating pineapple yet?! X


----------



## Dee L

Shiny so glad she eventually came! Do you know how long you are likely to be on progynova for before ET?

Billie Another one?! Wow! That's amazing! You must be so chuffed as you have a lot of embryos squirrelled away.  Hopefully enough for a sibling or three  

Tierra I am another that thinks eeva is overrated, my OH said that it's the most expensive flash drive he has ever bought 🙄.  I never ended up watching them in the end but I guess it's nice to look back on if your ivf works.

Wee Jacs Ive had both NHS & self funded but at Aberdeen and there was no difference there.  However there was a massive difference between Aberdeen & GCRM, price wise it was a few hundred pounds more at GCRM but the experience was so much better.

I wasn't implying any of you were probing me  ,  I was meaning that I need to watch what I say more for myself as usually I just blab on about how my cycles going but now I can only mention snippets.  Yes we aren't allowed any identifying information, all I know about this lovely person is her age, height, hair/eye colour, AMH, occupation, interests & why they wanted to donate.  I think this is a lot more than what other clinics tell their recipients.  Any potential child can get more information and last known address once they reach 18 though.

I'm now waiting for my AF to show up, today is day 7 after prostap inj.  Have been getting cramps for the last couple of days though. How long was it for you Shiny? 

Have a lovely weekend ladies 😊 Xx


----------



## TierraFirma

Yeah sounds like an expensive flash drive haha would be cool to embarrass kids on 16th birthday by showing that video   
Don't think any of us thought you had an issue with us asking questions but like you said all to used to just being able to talk about our cycles that you forget sometimes you cant totally open up, im nosey personally and love to hear about peoples lives 😬
Do you think you'd want to know the donor if you were given the choice? Always wondered if I'd want to know or talk to donor if I was in that situation but guess it would bring some complicated feelings

my memory of cycles is shot these days haha can bearly remember a thing   I read on here all you ladies saying what happens at each appointment and how many days this takes etc and I'm like 😳 

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Dee - it took 14 days this time but i had the prostap the day adter my lh surge. Last 2 times it took 10 and 11 days. I will have the progynova for 10 days then a lining scan. If all ok, they'll set a date for the transfer and tell me when to start the cyclogest. The transfer is on day 6 of Cyclogest. They can hold off starting the cyclogest for a bit so assume they must do that with you to get your dates in line with your embryos? Hope AF comes soon! X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies

How is everyone?  

Dee - any sign of AF? 

Billie - how are you getting on? When is your otd?

Tierra - hope your managing to relax! 

Im on day 7 of progynova. Feeling tired but otherwise fine. Just waiting to see if all is well at my scan on wednesday so i can get a transfer date. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey shiny
Glad your progressing and fingers crossed you get a date on wed.

I'm ok not really relaxing   family stress that will come to a head just prefer it to happen after baba is here but we will see.
Gonna start getting my finger out and get sorted for baba coming cause not done anything yet, not really had the motivation but things are calm just now so ideal time to start organising.

Xx


----------



## billie2015

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been around lately, I had to go to Italy for a funeral  (a great aunt, she was 89 and sick, so I wasn't surprised). Tough planning the trip on such short notice, and I gave up on my plan of not carrying my daughter around, when you have 3 bags and a toddler that doesn't walk yet and need to cross an airport, there is no avoiding it! But I figured it wouldn't change the outcome of this cycle, either our beautiful blast implanted or it didn't and if it did, i can't avoid carrying DD for 9 months.

With all that change, I haven't had the chance to wonder about possible pregnancy symptoms... I'm tired but that's no news, OTD is on Thursday so only 2 more days! It's going so quick, this whole cycle have flown by!


Shiny, good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Tierra, have fun organizing everything for your bubba, although must be a bit hard with a 3 years old around 

Dee, hopefully not long for you either!!! fx


----------



## TierraFirma

Billie

Sorry for your loss   89 is a good old age, little trip to Italy sounds nice just shame it was under those circumstances.
Carrying your little one around albeit stressful and tiring maybe was a good way of that pragmatic approach you mentioned and will have been a little more like normal life carrying bags and kids. People say try and be as normal as possible lol what's more normal than a pack horse 🐴 

Thursday that has flown in and have fingers, toes crossed for you 🤞

I am gonna get things organised hehe I am but little one decided he didnt want to do a poop in the toilet and did it on the sofa instead  the smell is hard to get out but thankfully I have a care plan so getting someone out to clean it lmao. We have a carpet shampoo machine so dh did the carpet but doesn't have upholstery attachment booooo I wanna get a steamer that can be used on multiple things including upholstery just for future mess they all create and will be nice not to be on all fours scrubbing the floor. Don't get better with age either my 13 year old knocked over a can of juice on her carpet and left it 😠 Should have got her to clean it really but muggins here did  

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - so sorry to hear about your great aunt.  I cant believe you're nearly at otd! It has been the quickest cycle ever. Fx for thursday and well done for not testing early. You are much more disciplined than me. X

Tierra - oh me!   your poor sofa. My daughter pooped on the bathroom floor last night. Shes just not quite ready for the potty yet! X


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey shiny

How's your cycle going? When does everything start now.

I waited till 2.5 to train mine I tried a few times when youger but all they done was scream it was really upsetting to see them in that state but he's dry during the day now and more often at night as well  but seems to really not like pooing in the potty or toilet   nursery will have fun with him in august but here's hoping he will be ok with it by then.
Girls are easier to potty train lol my daughter was quicker and easier than my boys so you'll be fine, I have carpets throughout so potty training is harder than when I did my daughter and had wooden floors. Your little one is still really young so maybe she just isn't ready yet. I kind of like the grown up aspect when they are toilet trained (sounds like a dog) but it also makes me sad they are not babies anymore and needing nappy changes  

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Tierra

Yeah - shes not long turned 2 so think she just needs a bit longer.  So i have a scan tomorrow ro check my lining and if its thick enough, they'll set a date for my transfer.  Work has been mental and ive been doing long hours so hope that doesnt affect things. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Shiny 

2 aww bless yeah she's prob just needing a bit longer, I tried mine all at 2 and non were ready haha must be some out there that are mind you but it's nice having them as babies that little bit longer.
Work won't effect it I don't think, carrying on as normal is prob a good thing, dot think you have that much control over your body for it to make any difference lol if only we did huh.
Fingers crossed your all plump and ready tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## billie2015

Tierra, Shiny, Good luck with potty training  DD is only 14 months so I haven't started yet, but not really looking forward!

Shiny, hope your scan goes / went well today!

And, I never said I wasn't testing early  I usually always test early, I didn't on my first cycle and got my hopes up (kind of if I don't test it will be positive) so since then I've always tested almost everyday since transfer, that way I can prepare myself too, with each negative test it was less and less likely that it worked, and I found it easier to learn that way. This time it has been slightly more difficult testing every morning with our trip, but see my new profile pic for an update


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Best news! So thrilled for you. You must be delighted. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Billie  

Yeeeeaaaahhhhhh made my day now, don't know you haha but so thrilled 
I don't understand the test stick if I'm honest   but I'm hoping it means positive 

Xx

I keep looking at the pic   I'm useless unless it's digital and spells it out but that looks like 2 lines hehe got I'm getting senile

Potty training I think is cracked my son voluntarily went for a poop on his potty today 🤗 After the smell though I'm hating that big boy poop smell, where has my non smelly baby gone


----------



## billie2015

Thanks,

Yes, slight positive this morning, I am cautiously excited too! Will wait for the number tomorrow and possibly scan as well, as I already had a chemical so don't want to start celebrating just now, but it does look promising! 
Funny too, as I wasn't planning of my first cycle to work, so even though I want that second baby very much, it kind of hits me by surprise that it's coming so soon :S ! I was ready for a positive within the next three cycles but wasn't really expecting it before the end of the year, sounds weird I know. But I'm over the moon thinking it might be BFP for us, and starting to wonder... maybe I will never ever need to stim again! Wouldn't that be so cool!


----------



## TierraFirma

Billie that would be great to be done and dusted first time but also Sod's law, you have a stock pile of great embryos  
Maybe you'll just have to use them all, shame to go to waste hehe your young you can handle tons of kids 

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

I know Billie - you'll have to use up those frosties! Maybe get a netball team yet 😜

So my lining was only 6.1 😔 On day 10. It was triple lined though. I was at the satelitte clinic so they didnt give me any instructions and im still waiting (unpatiently) for a call.  Anyone know what they are likely to suggest?  This cycle is going on forever! I was hoping to have my transfer next week.  X


----------



## billie2015

Shiny, sorry, I can't help regarding the lining, I don't know what a good size is  Did you get the phone call? They seem to be quite busy at the moment and I always get the phone calls quite late afternoon...

Keep us posted


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey billie - they like it to be 7 or more. However they called and as its triple lined, i can go ahead next week. I guess it'll thicken up a bit before i start Cyclogest. Now just waiting on a date. They had me in for wednesday but i would prefer friday so they are coming back to me. Such a novelty being able to pick and choose with a medicated FET   x


----------



## billie2015

Shiny, wohoo! not long now! Is there anything you can take for lining? I have a very distant memory of raspberry leaf tea?
Hopefully you can get an appt on Friday, amazing that you can just delay things, did you have a natural FET last time?


----------



## TierraFirma

Yeah Billie is right Raspberry leaf tea is one thing that can help thicken uterine lining as well as royal jelly and shatavari (Indian asparagus-can get capsules from holland and Barrett or similar places) and ground flax seed

With medicated fet could you say you want to wait a week or is there a time limit once your uterine lining is prime to do et

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey ladies

Been having pomegranate juice every day and hot water bottle on my tummy at bed. And flaxseed on my cereal! Will see if i can get some rasp leaf tea too!

I had a medicated fet last time too Billie.  

Tierra - im not sure how long you can delay for but suspect not more than a few days. 

Fx i get my friday transfer! 

How are you both?

Dee - hope all is well with your cycle x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - was it your otd today? X


----------



## billie2015

Yes it was... And 122!!! 
Over the moon but can't quite believe it yet weirdly... I so did not expect it to work first time that I started to get scared  stupid I know. 
But apparently, around mid Feb, DD will be a big sister!!! Scan July 5th, can't wait!

Shiny, any more news on your Friday transfer?


----------



## TierraFirma

Congratulations Billie that's wonderful news I'm so pleased for you, just plenty of positive visualisation and thoughts now 

How are things going with your cycle dee?

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie -       

That is awesome!  So happy for you. Particularly after you went through so much to have you lo.

Transfer going ahead next friday. Fx all goes well! Had acupuncture today so feeling a bit less stressed out with work x


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Great news Billie!


----------



## Dee L

Sorry not been on here much as have been busy at work but Billie, congratulations 🎉🎉🎉 That is amazing news. 5th July will be here before you know it.  Hopefully this is the start of all the bfps  

Shiny hope all goes well on Friday, I used to use those disposable heat pads that you use for period pains for my lining.  Would put one on in the morning for a few hours at work, it might not be such a good idea to use this in the Summer if it's a warm day as you might melt  

Tierra I hope things are going well with you?  How long is it until due date?

Nicky hope you are doing well? Are you back on the waiting list?

AFM I bled on Sunday and started my progynova on Tuesday.  I'm booked in for a lining scan this coming Friday, I'm now having it at Glasgow as if I had it in Dundee it would needed to have been at 8-8.30am.  What time is your transfer Shiny? Might see you there 😊  My donor started their meds this week as they were waiting for me to have a bleed.  It's a bit weird not having to do all the injections this time around so I don't particularly feel like I'm currently going through ivf  

xx


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey dee

Glad to hear your cycle is going well so far and agree let's see this for you all as a BFP epidemic ☺

I've got just over 9 weeks to go now and total unprepared, too much family drama going about that I haven't had the enthusiasm to do anything, trying to work out the logistics of taking all 3 of my kids to hospital when this little one is coming.
Got appt next week to get iron tablets 👎 Hoped I'd be able to escape them this pregnancy but seems it always happens when I have girls grrrrr so constipation here I come woohoo, I swear all the crappy things that come with pregnancy I get when I have a girl and never with boys   they are here to curse me. brighter note got youngest birthday next week too so that will be fun
These 9 weeks can't come quick enough, will start to relax more the closer it comes to having her and I'll be glad to be rid of this spd, never had this before and geez it's quite a hindrance just thankfully it's not bad enough to need crutches or anything.

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - Glad things are progressing for you.  I find doing a medicated FET very dull.   I think because we have far fewers tests and no egg collection or calls with updates there is nothing to break it up so it feels like it goes on forever! Not sure what time I'm in on friday - will hopefully find out on wednesday. I dont live locally either so need to travel.  Lying on the sofa with a hotbwater hottle - sweating!   

How are you feeling about everything? X


----------



## billie2015

Dee, So nice to read everything is going well for you, hopefully you'll get great news on Friday! When will you know how many eggs you have (don't answer if you can't, I understand!)? Will you get updates on day 1 and 3 as usual to know fertilisation, development... Must be very exciting!

Shiny, did you get confirmation for Friday? Not long to wait now!

AFM, all good here, although I'm not sure I feel pregnant yet, I'm slowly getting used to the news, but it's definitely different second time round! I guess I should take it as a positive though since it means no morning sickness or other nasty  symptoms... Can't wait for my scan! I think I won't believe it until I see the little heartbeat (and even then...)


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey billie - yes, im in on friday. Eek! Feels like it has suddenly appeared upon me out of nowhere. 
Looking forward to a week off work  

Ive been worrying about my lining though as it was only 6.1 at my 10 day scan. As it was trilinear, they said to go ahead but i have since googled too much and read lots of stuff about cycles being cancelled if lining is under 8. 
Kinda wish they'd asked me to come back a few days later to check it had thickened.  

When is your scan? The morning sickness might appear yet   Did you suffer badly last time? X


----------



## billie2015

Shiny, fingers crossed for you tomorrow! And enjoy your week off! Lucky you!

My scan is 5th of July, 3 weeks to go, feels like forever but at least since I'll be over 7w so we should see the heartbeat without any problem. I didn't get any morning sickness last time, I had a very smooth pregnancy all round, I was super lucky, I actually walked to the hospital the day my waters broke and that's an hour walk!!! (but I had no contractions, otherwise I wouldn't have!). Fx I get lucky for second one too!


----------



## billie2015

Shiny, how did it go? Are you back home with a snowflake safely back? 
Hope everything went well!


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey shiny how was your appt today? Did everything go ok
X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies

So almost home now.  Ended up having 2 transferred  

We had 3 Frosties left but they called to say the first one hadn't survived. I was so shocked as it was a 5AA! We had 2 left so they thawed another one but that left 1 which is hatched and we had been told previously it might not survive so I asked them to thaw it too.  I wouldn't want to go through another cycle and find out on the day our only frostie hadn't survived. Anyway - the other did survive! 

So I now have a 2BB and a 6AB on board. Transfer wasn't great but we got there. 

Fx one sticks! 

How are you both? Really nice of you to check in with me 😘X

Dee - hope today went well for you. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey shiny

Glad your ok and embis onboard, 2 though    here's hoping for both of them hehe

How was your lining in the end? Did you get to 8 in time for transfer 

Afm I'm ok got iron tablets now which is just peachy so bring on the constipation. Getting stretch marks and varicose veins up the wazoo   never wearing swimsuit again.
Finally starting to get bag sorted for hospital even though I've still got 9 weeks but don't want to be flying by the seat of my pants like usual. Just ordered babas mattress for the cotbed and my little Ones proper single bed so hopefully he'll sleep better in that as he's in a junior bed at the mo and seems to wake every night so think maybe it's not that comfy now. My youngest turns 3 tomoro so that's gonna be tiring but distracting 👍

Dee hope all went well today for your transfer

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi tierra - oh you poor thing! I lol'd at your veiny wazoo though  . 

My lo is still in her  Plan on keeping her there as long as i can!! Im amazed she hasnt started climbing out yet. Do you have a party planned for tomorrow? Is she/he excited?

Actually had a mild panic this evening that we could have twins   x


----------



## TierraFirma

well you've put two good embryos back so you never know 

Won't be having anything too much as most family don't live close, he doesn't eat cake, ice cream or jelly so....... wouldn't be a great party I don't think haha. Thinking of taking him to deep sea world cause he loves well whales but obviously they won't be there but there's fish  

I only get varicose veins with girls! And it's just in the one area   how unfortunate and I only get stretch marks with girls too and it's just on the inside of one leg!! Seriously what's that all about lol 
Have babies they say, they are a joy they say but no one said I'd be a huge throbbing vein at the end with a pelvic floor to rival an 80 year old woman

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Pah ha ha ha!!   Have a fab day tomorrow. Deep Sea world sounds awesome (if you're 3).  

We're off to portugal tomorrow - cant wait now.  Its funny how much more relaxed you get about things with more transfers. I wouldnt have dreamt of flying after my first or even second transfer. Now im likev- yeah, whatever. It will happen if it's meant to be.  Can you remember what GCRM say about swimming after ET? Pretty sure it is fine (just no jacuzzi) but they didnt give me a do's and don't sheet this time. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Well you enjoy Portugal you lucky sod I'd love to be going somewhere hot, swimming is fine as long as it's nothing strenuous so fore go the diving and Olympic lengths   wouldn't be doing jacuzzi or anything hot.

He's 3 so I'm sure he'll love it and guess that's what matters in the end, I ain't been to deep sea world for over 10 years so I'm kinda excited   

Enjoy your holiday and what better a way to relax and take your mind off recent ET than a nice trip abroad 👍

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

I'm secretly jealous of Deep Sea World 😂😂😂😂😂. Have fun! X


----------



## Dee L

Sorry not been on here much busy at work.

Shiny I have my fingers crossed for you, when is testing day? Have a fantastic holiday, is it just a week you are away for?

Tierra Hope your LO has a fantastic birthday, I've not been to Deep Sea World in years.  I used to like the tunnel with all the fishes swimming overy you.  Your varicose veins sound painful 🙈

Billie Hope things are going well with you? Just over 2 weeks to go for your scan, is time dragging now?

Afm Had my lining scan, she said it didn't matter as long as it was triple layered.  I'm measuring 9.9mm but she never said if it was triple layered though & I forgot to ask 🤔.  My donor is ready & will be going in next week for collection so OH needs to be there for the fertilisation part, so another day trip to Glasgow. They are hoping for a 5 day transfer and that will be next weekend.  Not sure how she has responded to the stimms, I'm hoping that there are enough to maybe have a couple of Frosties too in case this one doesn't work/siblings if it does.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Dee - just away for a week. Otd is 26th June which will be my first day back at work. ☹ May have popped a few tests in my bag though  

Your lining sounds awesome! Mine was only 6.1. It had thickened a bit by yesterday but I still wonder why they didnt up  my progynova. Hope EC goes well and you get lots of eggies 😊 X


----------



## TierraFirma

Dee glad everything is going swimmingly your end, this time next week and you'll have your embys onboard, have you decided how many you want to transfer or are you waiting to see what numbers you's get etc?

My varicose veins are not actually sore just ugly haha. The worst part is there is only 1 on each side of my wahoo but they are thick so look massive, just hoping it's all the extra blood flowing there during pregnancy that makes my bits look like they have been attacked by a rabid dog  
I was feeling good until I decided to tend to my lady garden myself, it's a sight I wish I'd never seen  

Never got to sea world either booooo. Got a call in the morning saying the cot bed mattress I ordered for baba was being delivered anything till 7pm so wouldn't be able to go out lol gonna take him in the week to make up for it.

Xx


----------



## billie2015

Oo, so much to catch up on!

Dee, so glad your scan went well, I have my fingers crossed for you this week, hopefully you'll get a good number of eggs and a BFP as a result! Not long now!

Shiny enjoy your holidays! Such a perfect timing! A week 'till OTD, less if you test early (especially if it's twins, you'd probably get a positive super early)! Two back, how scary would it be to have twins! Can't wait to hear from you next week 

Tierra, sorry about varicose veins and stretch marks! Only a few more weeks to go though! Stay strong! Hope you enjoy sea world whenever you get to go this week! Are you in maternity leave already? (or maybe you don't work outside, with so many kids at home it must be a full time job!)

Here, all good, feeling tired but no other symptoms. Can't wait for my scan, but we actually booked some plane tickets to France (that's where our families are) in two weeks so I had to re-book it. 
I wanted to have it earlier but on Saturday the receptionist said she couldn't book me in before 8weeks, she gave me an appt for when we return but said I could call back on Monday (today) if I wanted to speak to a nurse to see if it could be done at 7 weeks. What do you think? Anyone had a scan at 6/7 weeks ? I don't want to not be able to see the heartbeat and then go away worried. But, as we don't see the family often, we planned on telling everyone then, so I would like to have had the scan before...


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey billie - thats a tricky one with your scan.... why dont you see what the nurse says? Presume they would charge to do another after you came back?

Im starting to have doubts creaping in! On my successful cycle, i had cramps/twinges over implantation time and whilst ive been having odd niggles, nothing obvious. How early have you had a bfp Billie?  Mine was 6dp3dt with my daughter. The line was very faint so suspect it wouldnt have been there the day before. X


----------



## billie2015

Hey shiny, 
So we changed our scan date to 30th of June when we'll be exactly 7 weeks, hopefully we'll see all we should and we'll be confident enough to announce it! 11 days to go!!!

I had my first real BFP on the Tuesday after a Wednesday transfer so 6dp5dt. There was something the day before but I think it came in after the 10 minutes window so dismissed it as evaporation line. There was definitely nothing the day before that (I tested almost every day  ). 6dp3dt seems super early, she must have implanted quite early .
Anyway, good luck for the wait! And try and enjoy your holiday!!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

That's great Billie. Hope you see that little heart beat  

I used FRER's which I think show sooner than the apparently sensitive ones. Have a stash away with me but scared to start testing incase it's another bfn.  It's a bit of a thought having to have all the tests redone and full ivf again.   anyway - I shouldn't even be contemplating that just now! I need to have faith in my little blasts! X


----------



## billie2015

Hi Shiny, I tested with internet cheapies (expired in 2016 since they were from DD1's cycle  ) I found they work okay for the price, but I'd imagine FRER are probably a lot better 
Good luck with your testing / waiting. I guess today would still be early to see a positive, but I'll be thinking of you over the next few days!


----------



## Dee L

Hello Ladies  

Hope everyone is well? 

Shiny, how are things going? Hope you are having a lovely time on holiday?

Billie, that's good that you could get your scan appt moved.  Do any of your family know that you have had another cycle or will it be a total surprise to them? 

Tierra that's a shame you never made Deep Sea World, hopefully you get to go there soon.  Also hope you weren't kept in all day waiting for it to be delivered, I hate being given a huge delivery window and not sure when they will be there.

Afm EC was earlier this week & 11 have fertilised   We had paid for icsi as they thought due to OH's sample they might need to but the count was good plus there was no clumping this time so just plain ivf was needed.  They don't look at them again now until ET on Sunday   I find that scary! What if we get there and there is none left 😱😱😱 Nicole told us that it could happen but thought it would be unlikely.  I will be getting one transferred due to the donor's age & they are hopeful I should have some to freeze  . xx


----------



## billie2015

Dee wohoo!!!!! That is so amazing! 11 fertilised is a GREAT number! and plain IVF, fantastic news! Scary not knowing until Sunday though :S but hopefully you'll get some good news then too, and leaving embryos undisturbed has been found to help them, so it's harder for you but better outcomes!
I am so looking forward to hearing your number on Sunday!
Good thing about single transfer too, the freezing/thawing rates are so good it almost doesn't change a thing to success rates now to do several FETs rather than one double fresh and if it reduces drastically risk of twins...

Here all good, slightly nauseous if I'm hungry but I just have to be sure to have healthy snacks around and I'm okay, so not bad at all. 9 days until scan... I'm a bit anxious, as I had a very difficult evening the other day with DD1 not wanting to get on my bike after nursery, I had to carry her wiggling + push the bike and arrived home exhausted and a bit scared. We've made arrangement with DH now and he'll be the one picking up DD from now on, but I really need to see that heartbeat now to be reassured.
But fingers crossed it's all good news and surprise to my family. They knew I wanted to start a new cycle at some point and have children close together, but since I was still breastfeeding a month ago, I don't think they suspect it, and it took us 4 cycles to get DD so they know things can take time!

Does your family know you've started a cycle? (donor?)


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - thats great news! ET on Sunday - oh my goodness, so nerve racking. I hate the calls but love them at the same time 😬.  Will you just drive through to Glasgow first thing or will you stay the night before?

Billie - it just shows the use by dates are meaningless on pregnancy tests!   i had some old cheapies but chucked them. I didnt find them very sensitive...  nausea is horrible but reassuring at the same time! 

AFM - having a lovely holiday but it's been so hot! 

I've been testing but so far it's a BFN. Spent ages this morning trying to convince myself that there was a second line but not a smidge.   I'm only 5dp blast transfer but have used FRER's which are 96% accurate by this stage. Also already had a bfp on my fresh cycle by this stage.  Trying to keep some hope but need to be realistic at the same time. Really thought with 4 frosties I would be lucky again but perhaps that was naive. X


----------



## billie2015

Shiny,  sorry about the BFNs, I would say it still early, could just be that it/they have implanted a bit later than your first... but you know all that already! Sending you so many positive thoughts!!!

Edit:
That been said, I just re-checked your stat, and it seem it's not 96% accurate that early. I use this website during 2ww testing: http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/brand-chart.php?hptbrandid=1 and it says that at 10dpo with FRER pregnant ladies got: Total Positive: 79% - Total Negative: 20.9% so there is still some hope

FX!!!!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thank you Billie -    

Dee - out of interest - did they push Eeva or are they more about going to blast now? X


----------



## Dee L

Thank you both 😘😘 I am pretty excited as never got this amount on my own & always went for a 3 day transfer.  I am aware though that my numbers could drop significantly between now & Sunday but hoping that as donor is under 24 that they are good quality and some will hang around a bit longer  

Shiny sorry about your bfn but it could be that you are testing too early, I know that it's a further 2 days after a blood test that your body produces enough hcg to be detected in urine. Will keep my fingers crossed for you   xx

Billie 9 days, your cycle seems really speedy as it doesn't seem that long ago you were in for EC & now here you are waiting for your first scan.  I'm guessing though it's not gone by as quickly for you  

Not told my family yet that I've used a donor, might wait to see if it's a bfp but if my mum mentions anything before then I will bring it up.  I doubt OH will tell his parents though as I don't think they "get" it.  There is only about 5 years difference between my parents & his but I think their way of thinking about things is different from my Mum & Dad's.  I have told a few of my friends & they were really supportive about it & didn't seem shocked or anything like I thought a couple might be. One friend said she thought I had made the right decision which was really lovely if her.  

As for eeva, no they haven't pushed it at all.  We had it for our last cycle as Marco had suggested it would be worthwhile seeing if they were slow dividers, they weren't & were graded a 2 & 3 (I just had 2 embryos) and it still never worked.  They asked me yesterday what I thought & I said the above and they were like yeah that's fine, also said that they never thought eeva would make a difference in my case. It's maybe due to the age of the donor that they weren't to fussed about it this time around 🤔


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - under 24! What a spring chicken 😜 

Will definitely keep testing and stay positive. I think it doesn't help that I got such an early bfp last time! 

That's a shame that you don't feel able to tell your OH's parents but in reality it doesn't matter as the baby will be 100% yours regardless. My cousin was adopted by my aunt and uncle when she was a few months old. My mum says it was such a wonderful thing having her join the family and she has never considered her as anything other than her niece. In fact, I didnt find out until I was in my 20s as they forgot to mention it! Egg/sperm donation is obviously different to adoption but along the same vein I guess. Such a wonderful gift 😊 X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billiiiieeeee - you are a bad person for introducing me to that website. Now I'm going cross-eyed looking at other people's tests as well as my own        X


----------



## billie2015

Shiny   I am so sorry  ! I have spent hours on there too  Go out and enjoy the sun!!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

😂😂😂 - don't worry, I am. 

What tests did you get done before cycling? Was it just AMH and AFC?  Thinking ahead to my plan b! Did you ever get vit d or immunes checked? X


----------



## Ccbear

Hi ladies, 
I'm doing a natural cycle. Just waiting to go in this morning for FET. They called and defrost has all gone well. Trying to relax. 

We did our first cycle back in Aug/Sept last year, plus a frozen one in February both didn't work. Second cycle started in May this year. I felt rubbish at my fresh transfer so was not that surprise it didn't work, but still disappointed though. Feeling more hopeful for FET as not full of drugs or achy any more. However I still find the roller coaster of emotions a struggle to manage.  

Baby dust to all


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Ccbear - good luck today! Hope it's a smooth transfer and your tww isn't too stressful. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Ccbear hi and good luck for you fet, hope it all goes well, I have no experience with natural cycles and fet I'm afraid   but glad your feeling more positive this time round.

Billie how's the relaxing holiday been haha you managing to keep your mind off the scan

Shiny not long now for your otd hope all is going to plan right now

Dee good luck for Sunday's ET, donor is 24  I can't even mind what 24 was like haha. With spd and arthritis I feel 80 most of the time 

Afm baby seems sluggish last couple of days and not moving as much as I think she did before, had 32 week growth scan today and she kept spinning round!! Go figure,scan pictures are of a blurry blob so hey ho 
They say she's just over 4lb just now so estimating near 8lb when due hmmmmm my wahoo is closing up at the thought of delivering that   

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Tierra -     What weight was your son? My daughter was teenie plus she came out of the sunroof so I was spared the joys of a natural labour. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Shiny   sunroof that's a great description I actually had to take a sec to figure out what you meant  

My son was only 6lb 5.5 which they said was small for a boy so that's why I've been put on aspirin this time round but my oldest 2 were 7lb 13 and 7lb 10.5 so I know I can deliver, well I used to be able haha I was early 20's then mind you so quite a long time ago and it still makes me wince at the thought lol
X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

I bet!!! Have my legs crossed as i type.    Im sure it'll all be worth it     X


----------



## TierraFirma

I think coming out any hole would be worth it   Just   The old pelvic floor can take it haha x


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone 

Not sure if you've seen the Scotland pregnancy & parenting chatter thread? Here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=338057.170

We do ask that all pregnancy & parenting talk is kept there rather than on the individual clinic threads as inline with Fertility Friends rules those are for people considering or currently under going treatment, we've all been there when the thought of becoming a parent feels very far away & we want to keep the threads a safe place for those members.

Thank you 
Dory

Scotland Moderator


----------



## Dee L

Hello Ladies , hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday 

Shiny good luck for tomorrow, will keep my fingers crossed for you  

CCBear hope your transfer went well yesterday.  Is your test date a week tomorrow then? These 5 day transfers seem much quicker as it's just over a week it's time.

Billie & Tierra hope you are both well?

AFM I'm back home & have just had a snooze, this travelling up & down to Glasgow over the past week has finally caught up with me but I had a hatching blastocyst transferred this morning  .  Marco did my transfer & he said that he saw my blastocysts and they were beautiful.  So one beautiful blast is hopefully setting up home for the next 38 weeks inside my uterus  .  I also have 6 frozen which is wonderful news as that means I have back up for future cycles/siblings.  4 of my blasts were hatching ones as well.  OTD is 4th July but will get my bloods done up here & post them down so won't get the results until the 5th. *Might* take a test before then just in case as I've just bought 10 internet cheapie tests on eBay  

xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - that is wonderful! I'm so pleased for you - and so many frosties too. Hopefully that will help you relax now. Will have my fx crossed for you.    Are you off work this week? 

My cycle definitely hasnt worked (been testing for days!) so will need to do a fresh cycle next. Feeling ok about it all but bit nervous about having AMH retested given 3 years have passed. It was just over 11 then so assume it will be lower now. 

Anyway - enough about that. Hope you have your feet up and your little blast is doing what it should. Xxx


----------



## Ccbear

Thanks ladies for your well wishes. Transfer went ok, I asked for no chatting in theatre this time or seeing the screen and I had headphones on so I could just focus on relaxing. My legs were shaking out with my control, so much last time it really freak me out. My hubby said he thinks it was better this time and I felt more able to stay more chilled so I guess that's not bad. Does anyone no how they work out who is doing your transfer? I was a bit frustrated with grcm as we didn't even know a time window the night before, anything from 7.30am to 3pm! Plus when we arrived I was told it would be a nurse doing the procedure. I don't think I even knew this happened. Marco did my first two and a female doctor did my last one. I don't think I have anything to worry about but I wish they had told us before. 

I'm so sorry the here your news Shinny, it's such an hard journey but you seem positively focused on the next round. Billie I hope your scan goes well. I completely understand how hard it is trying to be good and take it easy with a stubborn toddler to manage, great your other half can help out. 

Yes Dee my OTD is Monday 3rd July. So not that long to wait. I was very good last time and didn't test early but it didn't really make a difference in terms of stress or disappointment so I think I am going to test on Wednesday and Sunday, everything crossed! 

Tierra hope you are feeling ok not long now!

Best wishes to all


----------



## billie2015

Hi all,

Ccbear, welcome! Natural cycle, that seems great! No drugs at all? How does it work, do they just take bloods or scan to monitor ovulation? Any reason why you chose natural over medicated? Read your signature, 5 blasts in freezer, that's nice! Are you doing single or double transfer?
I have had 4 cycles at GCRM and sometimes it was a doctor sometimes it was a nurse doing the transfer (it was a nurse this time and it worked, so nothing to worry at all!!  ). Good luck for 2ww!

Shiny, OTD today, sorry about BFNs  hope you still had a great holiday? For the tests, I had to get AMH, OH did a sperm sample and then on start we had to get all the compulsory bloods again (Hepatitis...). Hopefully your AMH did not drop too much.

Dee, Hatching blast and 6 frozen! Wahh, fantastic news!!! you must be over the moon! Looks like going DE was a good move! Hopefully you'll get that second line soon! Keep us posted, and relax!!! Good luck for 2ww!

As for me, all good, waiting (im)patiently for scan on Friday and hols on Sunday! will keep you posted, hopefully all good news. I think we'll have to take DD with us to GCRM on scan day though, since she doesn't go to nursery on Fridays. Hopefully we will have some good news to share (we haven't told her yet, although she is only 15 months so I'm assuming so won't really understand what's going on either ways).


----------



## Ccbear

Thanks Billie. I didn't get offered a medicated cycle?! I assume it's because my periods are regular (other than after ICSI, 50 days, normally 28!) I had 3 lots of blood work done this time 10, 8 and 5 days before FET but no scans. I try and trust Marco and the other staff but as everyone is so different it's hard not to question. We did a single transfer. I had a hard pregnancy (pelvic problems) with my son and a c section delivary so Marco not keen on me having a multiple pregnancy. Plus we took out the finance package this time so all transfers are covered. So we don't have the transfer cost as a stress. I would considered it if a situation came up were it was suggested or recommend. Yes having the 4 now in the freezer is great as its only me that gets older 😝. I've take my wee one to gcrm a couple of times. It's not ideal but everyone has been great with him. That's great you have the scan before you go away. Everything crossed it goes well and have a great holiday x


----------



## TierraFirma

Dee glad your ET went smoothly and by the sound of it the embi is a good one so 🤞 6 frozen is good for future but let's hope you don't need them. Unless you want lots more haha. The quality sounds good too.... oh to be in my 20's again, everything felt better quality then  

Ccbear glad your ET was more comfortable I remember I was shaking like a thing possessed during mine haha but then I did the same at EC and cried. Do you know what nurse did your et? Was it an older lady pat? I had her second  time, was surprised as had her doing my bloods first cycle so questioned her doing transfer but she's also qualified to do that too haha I love pat she was there through dh pesa and was a breath of fresh air. 

Billie glad everything is going well still and you'll soon be having a little relaxing trip with good news for the family

Shiny sorry the outcome wasn't what you wanted and hope you's are ok 

Afm I'm ok just the usual, iron tablets not as bad this time around but got some lactulose just to help things along a bit more 😬 Been told by consultant I can stop aspirin at 36 weeks so pleased about that. Spd is a nuisance and think arthritis is starting to play up now grrrrr but gonna keep going haha. 32 week scan showed baby at 4lb so bringing a bit of comfort that she's a good size.

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee and ccbear - how are you both getting on?

Billie and tierra -


----------



## Dee L

Shiny I am so sorry to hear about your bfn   I always found focusing on my next cycle helped me get through it. Can DHEA help increase AMH too? I took it last year for egg quality but not sure if it helps with AMH.  Yes I'm off work this week & next, just as well as I'm constantly knackered 😴😴😴

Thank you Billie & Tierra, oh Tierra I've heard about the effects of iron tablets hope things continue to move along without too much difficulty  

CCBear, hope things are going ok with you.  Were you brave and tested today? With my transfers in Aberdeen, they were all done by Nurses and Pat did my transfer last year at GCRM so was quite surprised to get a consultant do it this time but I guess it's just what you are used to.  Were you told just to turn up between 730am-3pm? They phoned me on the Friday late afternoon to tell me what time I would be in on the Sunday, maybe they had egg collections to do on the Saturday which might have set them back time wise?

Afm I am knackered! I just want to sleep most of the time, I'm not normally this lazy but I guess it's the progesterone kicking in.  Just as well as I'm off work just now.  I am quite crampy & had lower back pain yesterday but that's about it.  Constantly checking for any blood when I go to the toilet  . I know all you ladies do that too  . My mum called me this afternoon to tell me my Auntie had died, she wasn't even ill   While she wasn't young at 75 she wasn't old either, especially as my grandparents lived to their early 90s you kind of expect that everyone else will reach a grand age like that also.  I'm guessing the funeral will be next week as my cousin will have to come over from the US, depending on the results of my test next week is either going to be 💩 or really 💩💩


----------



## Ccbear

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all well.

I'm feeling ok, a bit achy and some head aches. Trying not to read into everything. Feeling a bit more balanced, about the results. I have had the reaction in the passed 'it's hard not to get your hopes up' .....this didn't sit well with me. I am generally very cautious person so I have never got my hopes up but who enters a race not to hope to cross the finish line!?! I know it's much more likely to be negative but I know there is a chance it will be positive otherwise we wouldn't be doing this. So feeling hopeful. My husband recently said I know me saying 'it will all be ok is not helpful' (cos it might not work) but I challenged him. Saying it was good cos to me it means he thinks we are strong enough to go on this journey whatever the destination.  Sorry for the rant.....

I've not tested yet but as I'm due my period on Monday same day as OTD, I think I'll test Saturday morning as we don't have much on so can take the news in just me, hubby and wee man. 

The older nurse Pat was at my transfer and is lovely. It was Tracy who did the procedure. Not worried about it now just wish we had known in advice. 

Dee they told me to wait for a call between 730am-3pm. I think they could of made it a shorter time window but hayho it all worked out. I get the knackered, me too. Never sure how much is emotional. My hubby is doing all the bed time routine with our boy. So I can get a full nights sleep. I'm also checking for any blood when I go to the toilet  I think I do this every time irrelevant of the time in my cycle. Really sorry for your news about your Auntie 😢 it's never easy but been unexpected is hard.  Fx you'll have good news to tell the family soon.


----------



## billie2015

Dee, sorry for your loss  

Dee, Ccbear, I feel you on tiredness, Its been non stop since transfer for me too. I think it's both physical and emotional. Cant wait for my holidays!

Here, all good perfect scan, measuring on track and heart beating! <3


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey guys just wanted to drop by and say hi

Billie congratulations again haha so glad the scan went well and everything is looking great, now just relax a little ( if you even can ) 

Dee I'm sorry to hear about your aunt, hope your doing ok. I hear you checking for blood every time you go to the toilet haha I still do that now,don think we can help it.

Ccbear I have fingers crossed for otd on Monday and I hear ya about feeling hopeful, you can't go into a procedure like ivf etc without Optimism and positivity.i don't know tracey I don't think I met her but I love pat she is brilliant.

Afm I'm ok yeah things still moving along despite the iron tablets   kids on summer hols from school now so mad house here and spd is an absolute mutha at the minute. 

X

Shiny hope your doing ok and focusing too much on the last result (easier said than done I know)


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - so sorry to hear about your aunt. 75 is too young   
Hope next week is bareable for you.  When is your otd? Are you going to test before then?

Billie - so pleased for you   When do you go on hols? 

Tierra - currently sitting with a glass of red so every cloud..... follow up consultation isnt too far away so hope to get started again soon. Full ivf this time though - so much more nerve racking.  

ccbear - are you testing tomorrow? fx for you! 

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - random question for you.... as gcrm dont do baseline scans anymore, when did they tell you to start stims?


----------



## billie2015

I had my period on the Thursday night so called them on the Friday morning, they called back and said to start on the Sunday. I believe that's so my next scan (day 8 ) would fall on a Monday, not during the weekend. It seems start date is flexible. I already had the meds, so was ready to start anytime.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ok, cool. Thanks! Figured it would just be a few days later.  How long did you stim for this time? Think i was 11 days first cycle.


----------



## Dee L

Hi Ladies  

Thanks very much for your kind words, it was a shock but I guess it's just as well we don't know whats ahead of us.  My otd is Tuesday but getting the bloods taken up here & posting it down to GCRM so will get the results on Wednesday.  Of course that is also the day of the funeral, so I will probably test before just so I know.  If it was going to be a bfn do you know when I would expect a bleed? I bled 3 days after my last otd but it was a chemical plus I had the prostap at the start of my bleed rather than 9 days before for this cycle?

CCBear Good luck with your testing tomorrow, will keep my fingers crossed for you 🤞🏻How are you feeling about it? 

Billie So glad that your scan went well, must have been an amazing sight ❤ Enjoy your holidays, where is it you are off to?

Shiny Are you thinking of trying again soon? When I had my OE ivf last year I just stimmed for 8 days, when I was at Aberdeen they had me on for 11-13 days & on 300iu rather than the 225iu at GCRM.  I had my prostap on the Friday & started the stims on the Sunday, first scan on the Friday & another on the Monday then EC on the Wed.  I only got 4 eggs & 2 fertilised but I was 40 at the time.

Tierra Sorry to hear that your spd is playing up.  I used to work with someone who had spd & she said that it was total agony, I can't imagine how painful it must be.  What's your plans for the summer holidays? Hopefully the weather is nice so you can spend time outside & not be driven demented indoors because they are bored  

Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Dee - yes, hoping to start august/sept time.  Have my review in just over a week so will see what Marco says.  X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - what was your amh if you dont mind me asking? Mine was 11.1 when i was 33 so relatively low and only just normal for age.  It will be less now though - just not sure how low... x


----------



## Dee L

Aug/Sept will be here in no time 

I never had my AMH tested before at Aberdeen so not sure what it would have been back when I started ivf but it was 6.8 last year I think which is normal for my _geriatric_ years but low for fertility. I've seen people with lower AMHs than that & still get their bfps . I'm not sure if DHEA helps with increasing AMH or if it's just egg quality but I took that 3-4 months before starting my cycle xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Dee. I might look into dhea more - ive certainly heard of it. Think i will ask marco about it too x


----------



## Ccbear

Tested this morning BFN  not feeling to bad I think it's the not knowing and waiting that is so hard. I aways knew this was going to be a long journey so we keep going. Best wishes everyone to all.


----------



## Dee L

CCBear so sorry to hear you got a bfn  

Your transfer was just a day before mine & my test date isn't until Tuesday so don't write it off just yet, it could just be that you tested too early.  Will keep my fingers crossed that is what's happening 💕💕💕


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ccbear -   Sorry to hear that. I too will keep my fx for you that it was too early. 
Do you have more Frosties? X


----------



## Ccbear

Thanks ladies will let you know how I get on! Fx


----------



## TierraFirma

Dee is that a BFP I see in your pic  

Ccbear fx you tested early and it does work out but whatever happens as long as you are ok that's the main thing. 

Shiny hope your doing ok and hope all goes well at review appt


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oh - good spot Tierra. Dee


----------



## Dee L

Hello  

Well spotted Tierra  

Yes I took a few of those one step cheapies over Sat/Sun & they ranged from very very faint, bfn and then getting more solid lines.  I took a Tesco one this morning as my local store never had the First Response ones & I stupidly thought it needed to have a + in the box so I waited ages & thought my hcg maybe wasn't strong enough to register yet, I then discovered you only need to have one line in the box   The test line had came up more or less straight away.  Have my bloods taken tomorrow but sending them down so won't get my results until Wed, until I hear they are a good amount I'm not going to get too excited just yet.  

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend  . Hope your review appt goes well Shiny, is it this week? xx


----------



## Dee L

CCBear I hope that you get on ok today with your bloods & that you have just tested too early 

xx


----------



## TierraFirma

Oh great news dee fx crossed for results on wed then just for that little bit extra reassurance, I had to look back through the posts to see if the Bfp had been mentioned and I just missed it   sneaky sneaky 

Good luck for today ccbear


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee  



Here's a cheeky wee dancing banana to keep you going until OTD. I am so excited for you. 

My review was pushed back until next Monday.  Feeling impatient! X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Morning ladies - have any of  you had immunes testing done via gcrm? I want to discuss immunes at my review next week.  I know they do immunes testing via a clinic in London but I don't know if it is better to have immunes testing/support from the likes of Dr Gorgy instead.  

Any info  appreciated! X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Good question, Shiny. I'd be interested in the answer myself


----------



## Dee L

Thank you ladies   

Shiny I'm on clexane & steroids for immunes.  Aberdeen said that there were no such issues as immune issues  When I was having my ivf last year I went for the endometrial biopsy which sent away my lining to be tested, think it was £650.  Came back at 6.5 for uterine natural killer cells & it should be below 5.  Marco suggested that I had intralipids a week before transfer & started steroids/clexane night before transfer.  I did have a chemical that time.  This time I just had the scratch but no intralipids as the nurse told me that that if I was having a scratch that was probably more worthwhile than the intralipids & started the steroids/clexane night before again.  

Not sure if you have thyroid issues, my tsh was over 4 & it needs to be below 2.5 for fertility, this was yet another thing that Aberdeen said that there was no correlation on yet there is plenty of evidence about it online   Maybe worthwhile getting it checked as it can cause implantation failure if it's too high.

Hope that's helped a little   xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - that's really helpful, thanks. I don't know if immunes are an issue or not but I do think I want to explore it a bit. My tsh went wacky when I had my daughter but I don't know what it went down to - they just said it was normal again. 

So it was just a biopsy they did? No bloods?

Think I will require about a scratch too as my last two transfers haven't worked. 

Did you test again today? Are your bloods in the post to Gcrm? X


----------



## Dee L

No problem  . Hope your review goes well, it's good to find out things before going so you know what questions to ask.

With your tsh anything under 5 I think is normal so they will tell you that's what it is.  Unless it is a fertility dr or someone clued up on it then it will just go unnoticed.  I had my tsh checked just a couple of months ago & was told it was normal by the receptionist, I asked what level it was as last year it was 1.9.  It had gone up to 3.6!!   I'm glad I asked so have been increased to 75mcg now & im now down to 2.25 2 weeks before transfer so was a bit scary for a moment that it wouldn't come down enough.  Definitely ask what the result was  

No bloods were taken just a scratch & I think it took just over a week to come back.  You get it done cycle before your ivf at day 21 or there about as that's when the killer cells increase.  I've had 3 scratches now & people react differently to them as some people are fine and don't feel much.  Others feel faint.  I've felt faint the first 2 times but this time around I actually passed out!!  . I've got a stenotic cervix so they had bother pushing the catheter through then they scratch the same spot for 10 seconds.  I had no idea where I was or what happened when I came round   Embarrassing   

I got my bloods taken today so have posted them down to GCRM, I stuck in a note asking them to call me back after 4pm as it's my Auntie's funeral late morning/early afternoon.  I did buy those CB digi with the Weeks thingie & tested an hour ago, it came back 2-3 weeks so it must be a decent amount since it's obviously not my fmu.  I can't believe after 13 years that I can actually say that I'm pregnant! I really can't thank my lovely donor enough for the chance she has given us  

Hope everyone is doing good? xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - I had no idea the scratch was so horrendous although had wondered what was involved - sounds pretty grim.  

I wonder if the blast split?? 2-3 weeks is high for this stage!  

I'm so, so happy for you. Your time has definitely come and you will finally be a mama. Dying to hear what your beta is!  Xxx


----------



## TierraFirma

Dee I'm so glad to hear your doing well, keep thinking those positive thoughts and enjoy carrying your little one 
Will you get your results tomoro then? How were they delivering them to gcrm haha obviously not post. Will you be able to go to satalite clinic for scan or will it be Glasgow? 

Shiny sorry to hear the delay on appt and hope it doesn't drag too much

Ccbear I hope your doing ok 

Billie must be having fun in the sun hope your having a great relaxing holiday

Afm I'm ok was in hosp last night with reduced movement but after 2 hours, a scan and cup of tea later the little bugger was going for it hammer and tongs!! Typical haha got appt thurs at consultant clinic to see if they wanna do anything but the fact everything is ok I hope they just chalk it up to one of them lazy times babies have 🤞Feeling more uncomfortable these days and stomach gets pretty tight it's uncomfortable, got one more growth scan in 2 weeks and can stop aspirin then too so hope I can get signed off consultant led and go back to midwife led. Baba is back to back just now and I'm pretty sure she's gonna stay there, 2 of my other 3 were back to back so don't think this time will be any different


----------



## Dee L

Oh Tierra what a worry that must have been for you, must have been having a big snooze as they are so comfy.  Hope they never kept you up all night with their activities  . How many more weeks do you have left to go? It can't be too long now?

Oh yeah my bloods were posted, special delivery & was £6.40 to post much cheaper than the petrol we would have used to drive down to Glasgow & back  . With the satellite clinic their appts are only held 8-8.30am so I would likely get a later appt if I go to Glasgow plus I would like to go there to thank them as I guess I get signed back over to my GP after then.  Oh do you get a second beta or is it just if it's below a certain level?

Shiny you might be fine with it, I know that some people are and some aren't.  You need to take painkillers an hour beforehand & it's just a bit like a smear test only in your uterus instead of a cervix.  If it gets you a bfp it's worth the pain  . Omg can you imagine if it's split?! That would be a bit of a shocker   I'm sure it won't have  

xx


----------



## TierraFirma

Dee I didn't realise it was Royal Mail delivery haha I was figuring courier internal mail kinda think from gp/nhs hosp but agree postage a lot cheaper than driving to Glasgow, I'm glad I'm in Fife so it's not that far for me. Did you have to tell post office or do anything special to post blood. 

Once I had blood test confirm pregnancy they booked me in for 8 week scan at Glasgow which is done internally (surprisingly not uncomfortable) then was released to normal gp after that. I've got 6 weeks left if she comes on due date it'll be the day after kids go back to school   so need to make sure I've bought all their uniforms etc by the start of august.

xx


----------



## Ccbear

Hi Ladies
Dee that's fantastic news. I hope this can make today not so hard. 
That must of been v frightening Tierra. Good you got it all checked out. Have you had a c section before? 
Shinny I think going into your review appointment with questions is the best way. I find it very frustrating other wise.

AFM well I got a call from gcrm at 1.30 so I knew something wasn't right. My bloods was 6.6 anything over 5 is classified as pregnant. This was Monday so I think there was three options low development that could go up, ectopic, or chemical. Going back today for more bloods but have now started to bleed so just hopping it a chemical not ectopic. I can't say it's been a easy couple of days. It so lonely.


----------



## Dee L

CCBear I'm so sorry to hear your result   It is so 💩 I had a similar thing happen to me last year as my hcg was 8.6 and ended up as a chemical.  I didn't know what was worse, getting a bfn or being told you were slightly pregnant but you are going to lose it.  I'm not sure how far you have got before on your ivfs but that was the furthest we came in getting a positive at that time.  In my review letter it said that it was a good prognostic factor that we got pregnant, so that's how I chose to look at it (made me feel a bit better anyway) . Do you have any Frosties or would you need to try again?  xx


----------



## Dee L

Tierra 6 weeks?! That will just fly by! Will your kids be hoping for an extra day off school when she arrives?  

Billie must be having a fab time on holiday or maybe there is no wifi  

Shiny Hope you are good  

I got my results back this afternoon so I think Pat said it was 252 (can't remember exactly but know it's in the 200s   ) so I don't need another beta so have my scan on Fri 28 July.  You get over one hurdle and then you are faced with another you have to reach.  It has been a day of mixed emotions with the funeral and I haven't told my parents even though they knew I was getting my results today.  It's their first grandchild (all going well) so they will obviously be super excited but as my Dad just said goodbye to his Sister today I kind of feel I should leave it for another day   doesn't feel right.

xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Dee - what a day you've had.   Congrats on your official bfp and nice beta. 

I bet your parents will be thrilled. I can understand why you wouldnt want to tell them today. Im sure the news will make this difficult time much happier and they must be desperate to know but wont want to ask. Enjoy the moment when you do tell them.  Babies bring such happiness. Will you tell your oh's parents now too? X


----------



## TierraFirma

Dee that's a great beta much higher than mine was haha now try and relax a little (if possible) 
Are you back in Glasgow for the scan? 
Yeah I can see why you'd want to wait before telling parents, but I bet they will be over the moon when you do tell them and it'll be just what they need to pick their spirits back up  
I hope the funeral wasn't too difficult and you can try and relax a little now
Xx


----------



## billie2015

Hi all,

Just to say I've been following (although not writing, I havent had much time + dont like using phone to write. But congrats Dee!!! Great beta too! Enjoy the amazing bfp feeling after so many attempts! Did you share the news yet? Hope the wait 'till scan is not too long! Can't believe how fast your process went, not long ago you were wondering when you would be able to start and boom! 

Tierra, really not long now, enjoy the last few weeks of pregnancy and sleep if you can


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies, how are you all? 

I had my review appointment. Marco doesn't think I should bother with immunes testing or scratch since I've been pregnant. Suspects the embryos just weren't up to it. Still a bit worried that I should before embarking on a fresh cycle but I guess he knows best right? 
Going to have my tsh tested via GP. 

Also need to get my AMH retested and I'm terrified as to what it will be. My last test was 3 years ago and I just fell within the normal range for my age. May be on a short protocol cycle this time if it has dropped  by more than 3.  Does anyone know much about the different protocols? X


----------



## billie2015

Just catching up on some messages... Ccbear, what did your scan say? Chemical? Really hope it's not ectopic! I had a chemical too, just before DD1, I took it as a positive since it was the closest I had been to being pregnant. ut I see from your signature that you have a son already... Hope you are feeling a bit better now, will you do another FET soon? Or take time for yourself first?

Shiny, Marco's point seems reasonable (all your frozen embys were loww eeva grades right? Maybe it's not you, it was just them ? Hopefully a fresh cycle will do the trick!
I hear you re- AMH testing, I was so scared to open my results when I got them! 
I've had 4 short protocols for DD1 when I had a high AMH (>30) and risk of OHSS, I found it easier and quicker (obviously) but overall not really different, still stims and scans and ec and et.
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie, how are you? That's interesting that you had such a good cycle this time and it was long protocol. Will be a long wait for the envelope! Like getting exam results all over again   x


----------



## billie2015

Hi Shiny,
I'm okay thanks! Nauseous and overtired but, hey, that's what I signed up for! 
For the long protocol, I don't think that's what made all the difference, DH had a much much better sample too (possibly due to teeth fixed and different vitamins) so we think that has the most to do with amazing outcome. But no way to know for sure...

How is everyone?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies - how is everyone? Its been very quiet on here!

Im cycling again next month - although think it will be Nov by the time Im on stims.

Has anyone done flare protocol before? If so, can you please tell me the timeline? All i know is that i will start northisterone on cd21. Want to get some time off work pencilled in! Xx


----------



## billie2015

Hi Shiny!
Exciting that you are cycling again, and you've got more chances with a full fresh cycle!
No idea on the flare protocol though, sorry. 
Do keep me updated! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Billie! How are you?

I have my consents appointment early Oct and scratch a few week later. It's coming round quickly! X


----------



## Dee L

Hello Everyone

Sorry not been on here in ages but once I went back to work tiredness hit me big time!! &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;

*Shiny* 8 Oct will be here before you know it &#128522;. For me, 4 out of 5 ivfs were flare. At GCRM I had a prostap injection from the nurse on the fri & started my stims on the Sunday. My first scan was on the Friday after & the other was on the Monday. I was booked in for EC on the Wed. I only stimmed for 8 days, Sun-Sun. Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle &#127808;

*Billie* Hope things are going well with you? Do you know what you are having yet?

It's very quiet on here at the moment.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Dee! That's so helpful. Is 8 days normal for flare stims? How long does the northisterone last for? Is it gonal f they use on flare cycles? Sorry -i have so many questions!  

How have you been? X


----------



## Dee L

Hey Shiny

I have been fine! I was on steroids for 12 weeks for my high killer cells so that meant I avoided nausea, etc. Instead it has made me bloated. Off them now though. 😊  I'm 16 weeks today, I should really be 16 weeks this coming Tuesday but I was measuring a few days ahead at my dating scan.  Still finding it hard to believe that I'm pregnant after all these years. I'm guessing that once I feel them moving around & I get bigger it will seem more real 😊.

I'm not sure if 8 days is normal or not. At Aberdeen they had me on 300iu between 11-13 days but at GCRM they had me on a lower dose at 225iu.  At Aberdeen I was on Menopur for 3 flares & 1 on Gonal F. My Gonal F cycle was my worst ever, I had a 3 day transfer of 2 4 cell embryos but at GCRM my embryos were rated  a 2 & a 3 with eeva, both 8 cell with no fragmentation. This resulted in a chemical.  I think at GCRM they don't over stim you to get better quality eggs 😊

The norethisterone varies in length on when they want you to start your stims, I think it has to be at least a week. Usually you are off them about 3-4 days before you get a bleed.  It is a bit more crampier than a normal period I found. Look out heat pads/pain killers!!! 

Ask away though 😊 Xx


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey ladies 

Have to butt in and say hi and congratulations Dee I wondered how you’ve been since you bfp as no heard from you, glad to hear your doing well and finally getting your dream 

Shiny 8oct is just round the corner now so not long to wait to start again, waiting is the worst thing in the planet I think haha I’m not a patient person really

X


----------



## Dee L

Hi Tierra

Thank you so much!   I had been meaning to come on here for ages to catch up with you lovely ladies but was just far too knackered at night.  How's things with you? Hope everything is going well and I see from your signature that you had a little girl, that is fantastic news.  Hope she is settling in well   xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Dee - thank you! Interesting how different clinics do different things isn't it?  You must be finding it strange! Hope you are starting to enjoy it - its been a long time coming for you. X 

Terria - i am so impatient! Im getting myself stressed out worrying about it so wish i could just get started. X


----------



## Ccbear

Hi ladies,
It's been awhile, lovely to hear how your all getting on.

Congratulations Tierra I hope your new little girl is settling into the family well. Those early weeks seem to go so fast I'm determined if I'm lucky enough to have a sibling I'll just sit a watch them as I ran around to every baby class with my son. 

Hi Shiny that's great you are cycling again and it October now so 8th just around the corner. I know what you mean about just wanting to get started so frustrating. 

Dee and Billie I hope you are both feeling ok and the nauseous and tired is manageable. You must have had some scans by now, must be great to see your little ones. 

AFM my FET in June was a Chemical. You were right Dee they saw this as a positive sign but we were still disappointed. July's FET was another BFN. In August we did the NUK test with low results 1.1 but knew the test would act like a scratch, so focused on this. My OTD is tomorrow and my period was due Thursday/Friday last week but still not here however I'm still testing negative so everything crossed for the blood results tomorrow. 

Anyone have an early scan? Because of my ectopic history I think they will scan early but not sure


----------



## Dee L

Hi Sorry not been on here for a few days.

*CCBear* How are things, I am really hoping that it was good news earlier on in the week for you. I will be keeping my fingers crossed &#129310;&#127995; The early scan that I had was at 7 weeks 3 days to check for a heartbeat and to see if it's ectopic, we went to the satellite clinic in Dundee for that rather than go to Glasgow. That's good that your uNK was low but at the same time you want there to be something wrong so you have an answer to why it's not working. I have high uNK and had to be on steroids until 14.5 weeks & inject myself daily with blood thinners until 13 weeks which gave me horrendous bruising . Let us know how it went for you xx

*Shiny* Have you had your consents appointment yet?

Hope everything is going well for the others on here xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi all

Ccbear - any news?   X

Dee - yes. Consents done so just waiting for my day 1 so i can get booked in for my scratch - will start northisterone at the same time. Im on gonal f and suspect the lower amount as my amh is 7ish. Winder if the dhea has done anything to help?!  How are you? X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi again MJS. I'm having a scratch in a few weeks then should start stims around mid-November. Thats great that youre squeezing a holiday in! 

Im starting to worry about timings - I hate uncertainty as im a control freak so hoping i will have proper dates soon. Should get my scratch booked tomorrow. X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Nope - first time! Slightly dreading it   hopefully it'll be quick! 

So got my dates today. Start northisterone on 31st Oct and stims on 17th Nov. Eek! My first scan will be 22nd. Im not sure how long im likely to stim for as this is the first time ive been on this protocol. 

Did you have flare last time too? How long did you stim for? X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies

Hope youre all having a good weekend. 

Does antone know if GCRM does weekend scans/EC or just ET? 

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Drummed  . if only it was that simple!

My first scan is day 6 which is earlier than long protocol. I'm sure I didn't have a scan until day 8 or 9! Can you tell I'm trying to guesstimate when EC will be?! X


----------



## billie2015

Hi all!

Dee, nice to hear from you, and knowing that everything is going on okay! Congrats on your little boy to come! Our due dates are actually not far away!

MJS24, I remember you too! And we have a very similar background  DD1 born after 4 IVF cycles and I got lucky first cycle worked amazingly well for baby#2! Hope yours will too! I have to say, you are back super quick seeing as your DD won't be even 1 when you cycle. You might have two children very close in age 

Shiny, Starting soon! That's existing. Hope everything goes well. I don't remember for sure about the weekend scans but they definitely do weekend EC/ET. How did you scratch go? I had three in total and they were from extra-painful to did-not-feel-a-thing hopefully yours fell in second category 

Here, all good, reaching the 24 weeks mark tomorrow and everything is going very smoothly. We asked not to know what we're having. DD1 was a surprise and birth felt even more magical for it... So verdict in February.


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi all,

Dee and Billie - I'm about the same time as you! Going for a surprise too!

I've had weekend transfers/EC but not scans. 

I've only had 1 (unsuccessful) endo-scratch. So far, it's the most painful thing I've had done, but I think I've been really lucky in that most things have been pretty pain free!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies - thank you! Scratch wasnt too bad. I can think of better things to do though   On northisterone for ages   - starting stims on 17th Nov. Drugs are in the fridge so i get a wee reminder that im starting soon every time i go into my fridge! X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Mjs - when are you starting again? Im on norethisterone - stims start on 17th. X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Shiny - Arent your stims starting today? Good luck! Hope everything goes well! Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Nicky - yes! Thank you! So slightly messed up my first jag - hate the gonal pen!! Thought I had pushed it all the way down but some squirted out when I took it out! Hopefully got most of it but it's impossible to know. Fx it goes better tonight. Have a bit of a chest infection just now which isn't ideal - I am never ill so it's very annoying   meant to b out for dinner with friends tonight so think i'll give it a miss so I can get better. Feel ok and no temp but sound like an 80 a day smoker. How are you? 

MJS - has is DR going? X


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

Hope your all well 😊 congratulations to all your bfp and good luck to all you ladies cycling just now  

I'm just looking for some info, hope you don't mind.  Has anyone had a uterine biopsy at the gcrm?  I'm not cycling there but gonna be looking into getting this done.  I'm just hoping I can get it done even tho I'm not cycling there x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi prettypink - I haven't but did think about it. I think Dee may have done? 

As a private clinic, I'm sure they will let you do it even if not cycling. X


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Shiny, I'm good thanks. Been soooo lucky with this pregnancy - fx it keeps going this way! It was an NHS go, so wasn't at gcrm, but have nothing but good things to say about them. I think the dosage might allow for a wee bit of leftover. I seem to remember there being a tiny bit left over when I've done it in the past? 

Pretty, I'm sorry - I don't know, but like Shiny said, I'm sure they'd do it anyway as a private clinic.


----------



## Prettypink

Thanks ladies I'll phone and enquire about it   xx


----------



## billie2015

Hi Shiny, how is it going? Getting closer to ec? Hope everything is going ok!

MJS any news on your side?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi billie - all going well thanks. I have scan no. 2 tomorrow. At scan 1 on wednesday I had 12 follicles and lining was 8.2 and trilinear so i was really happy. I was worried i might not respond as its a different protocol and my amh is lower. All going well tomorrow, EC should be monday.  Feeling very fat now! 
How are you getting on? X


----------



## billie2015

Hi Shiny, 
Just back from my sister's wedding in Singapore! Wouldn't have gone just for holiday being 6 months pregnant and with a 20 months old at home (= lap baby in plane!!!). The travel part was long and tiring but our time there was great. DD really enjoyed the warm weather and the wedding was beautiful!

Did you scan go as planned? Are you in for EC today? So exciting for you! Can't wait to hear your news


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oh my goodness! You are brave. Hope your sister appreciated it!  

Scan went well so i had EC today. Got 7 eggs which was a few less than they expected but im just glad its over. We're using EEVA again. I didnt want to commit to a day 3 or day 5 transfer today so asked if we could see how many are there on Wednesday and how they are looking and decide from there. Hoping for 5dt though. X


----------



## billie2015

Shiny,

Yes, my sister really appreciated, and I really didn't want to miss it (I actually timed the IVF so we wouldn't risk being too pregnant to fly as I have known for a year she was getting married). Happy to be home nonetheless! 

You must be glad to be this side of EC, 7 eggs is not a bad number! I totally understand using Eeva again, it really helped us decide between 3 and 5 days et, and without it, chances are I would be carrying twins right now since I had my mind set on double 3dt and eeva convinced us to go for single 5dt !!!
Do you know how many were injected / fertilised yet? These few days are so tough when all you seem to be doing is waiting for phone calls about numbers! 
Looking forward to your decision tomorrow! Fx for a good number of high predictors and a 5DT!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie - so they all fertilised which was a relief. I was worried that i might get bad news but so far so good. On my last cycle, only 11/17 fertilised (3 were immature though) and out of the 11, only 2 were high predictors, the rest low so anything could happen! It will be interesting to see if we get more highs this time as I've been taking dhea and ubiquinol which are meant to help quality. Fx for Thursday! 

Its funny how it is always lovely to get home - even after the best holidays! X


----------



## billie2015

Hi Shiny! Any news? Did you get ET today? Or you'll wait for a 5DT, I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts and thinking of you!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie, we're waiting til saturday! Got 2 grade 1s, 2 grade 2's, a grade 3 and 2 grade 5's so gcrm recommended holding off. Still need to work out if we transfer 1 or 2 though! X


----------



## billie2015

Wow, they are all still there!!! Amazing news! With 5 grade 1-3 that's great too!

Tough question about the transfer 1 or 2! I guess best way to go is wait and see on Saturday where you're at. The embryologists are usually good advice too. I'm so glad they convinced me on single, I really believed they avoided a twin pregnancy there! And although this pregnancy is not difficult, having a toddler to deal with as well is hard as it is so I'm glad I'm expecting just the one!
Good luck with the decision and ET tomorrow!


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi all,

Sorry to just jump in (I used to post but nothing this cycle) but wondered anyone that has done the flare protocol but unfortunately got a BFN, when did AF show up? I'm 9dp5dt and I'm pretty sure this is when it showed up last time (12dp2dt flare protocol) but I didn't keep a diary last time? I POAS on 7dp5dt and got BFN so just wondering if I'm still in with a chance?

Thanks! x x


----------



## Dee L

Haven't been on for a few weeks but knew you were getting your treatment around now, *Shiny* 7 eggs is a decent amount and it sounds like they have a few to choose from too. Good Luck tomorrow &#127808; xx

*Billie* Hope everything is well with you? I'm sure after the New Year time will fly by and your baby will be here before you know it.

*Waiting* I remember cycling with you last Summer when my cycle also failed, I think you were a couple of days ahead of me. Will keep my fingers crossed for you this time. To answer your question I bled 14dp 3dt with the flare protocol. My bloods showed a low positive at 10dp3dt but was told my levels would continue to drop then I'd bleed so not sure if I would have bled any earlier with a bfn.

*PrettyinPink* Sorry if my reply comes too late but I've had the uterine biopsy at GCRM. I had recurrent implantation failures so decided to go for it, it also acts as a scratch. I think it took around 2-3 weeks before my results came back. It needs to be below 5 and mine came back 6.5 so this meant I was on steroids & clexane until 13 weeks pregnant. I do think it's worth getting if you keep having implantation failures, my original clinic said there was no such think as immune issues (or thyroid issues &#128580; but that's another story!!) and in my 4 attempts there I never even got a bfp. At GCRM on this treatment I had a low positive last year and then after a DE cycle in June am now nearly 6 months pregnant so I do think that it is worth paying out for to check if there is a problem.

*Nicky* Glad to hear that things are going well for you. How far along are you now?

xx


----------



## Waitingforsande

Dee, lovely to hear from you and indeed your good news! Hope you are keeping well? Thanks for the info! I def had AF by 15dp egg collection as that was my OTD and it was full flow by my appointment so I'm hoping I get past tomorrow without it showing up!

X xx x


----------



## TierraFirma

ladies  

I also have been stalking this thread but not posted for a dogs age, shiny how was ET yesterday? How many did you decide to put back? 7 eggs and good quality too

Billie and dee glad to see your both keeping well and things are going great with the pregnancies it’s crazy how fast time has gone and in 2-3 months you’s will have your babas  

Hi prettypink, waitingforsande and Nicky_Nacky_noo hope you’s are all doing well

Is everyone ready for Xmas? I can’t believe how fast it’s creeping up, I’ve almost finished my shopping but I still panic and think here’s soooo much more to do and I’ve not enough time haha new to chill and enjoy the holiday season 🎄 

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Tierra!!   To you too. How are you?

So we went with 1. We had 4 blasts to pick from (couldnt believe it!) and the other 3 were still going but slowed down a bit  - will find out if we got any day 6 frosties tomorrow. ET went well but oh my god - i am so bloated today - i look 4 months pregnant. Why would that be I had more ovitrelle but just half a dose and i didnt have nearly enough follicles for it to be ohss. Off work next few days but cant go back looking like this   x


----------



## TierraFirma

Shiny 

that’s great that you had 4 to choose from,Here’s hoping the other 3 are good enough to freeze too. 1 put back haha were you playing safe in case it was a multiple, I’m probably daft enough to go 2 please   Then moan the entire time after.
ET isn’t exactly a pleasurable procedure lol but glad it was ok for you, as for the bloating I have no idea other than think it’s still the drugs from the cycle, ovitrelle has made some people bloated on one cycle but not another. I got really bloated after ET (not straight after) but sure that would have been the progesterone and menopur, I only got around 14 eggs so not many to cause a lot of bloating I don’t think and most of them were immature if I remember correctly.

Afm I’m doing ok just trying to get prepared for Christmas. Put my Christmas 🎄 ‘s  up today and lights on the windows but still need to do ceiling decorations. Got eldests birthday in 3 weeks so trying to hunt down her wish list of stuff not that shes behaved enough to deserve everything   
How’s life treating you out with the current cycle? 

Xx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi everyone

Cant believe how organised you all are for christmas! Ive hardly bought a present and not got one decoration up yet!

Dee - looks like im due a couple of weeks before you 27/2/18

Got another scan on friday, hopefully things are still going well. Will find out if my placenta has moved too.


----------



## billie2015

Shiny, great news about ET and all the blasts frozen! From 7 eggs I'm so impressed that you still have 7 alive by day 5! (even if 3 slightly slower). That's probably a very good sign for this cycle (our last very successful cycle was similar whereas our in previous failed ones we would always lose so many embryos in these 5 critical days).
Out of curiosity, were the 4 blast the Eeva high predictors ones?

Tierra, hi! And well done on all your Xmas preparation, I'm so not ready yet!

Nicky, hello, good luck for your scan on friday, where is your placenta now?

Dee, Hi! and nice to hear from you!

I had a scan last week and turns out baby is measuring a bit small (10th percentile) so they want to scan me again next week to make sure baby is growing. DD1 was smallish too (17th percentile), so I'm not too worried. Just hope next week's measurements will show baby is growing nicely just small (I'm quite happy with a small baby  ).
We are still keeping baby's gender a surprise, but it's getting harder with these late scans... we have to close our eyes when she's measuring the legs


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie 

The best looking blast was an EEVA grade 5!! We didnt transfer it for that reason though. 

We transferred a EEVA 1 which was a B (3AA) and think the others were a 2 and 3 or both 2s.  Really mixed bag. 

4dp today and having major doubts. Been testing out the ovitrelle from ET and it is still getting lighter. Should it not be getting darker by now? When was your earlier Billie?

Sounds like baby is doing nicely! X


----------



## billie2015

Hi shiny, 
it's nice to have eeva info on top of how blasts look! 4dp and getting lighter seems about right. Our first bfp was 7dp5dt, although there was a slight doubt on 6dpt but the line didn't show until after the recommended time and really looked like evap line!
Did you get any cramps/twinges after ET so maybe sign of implantation?
I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey Billie - no cramps but had a few sharp pains and some tugging pains today in same spot. Was wondering if it is my ovary though!  I had cramps and twinges last time with my bfp so was hoping for them again. Will see what tomorrow brings! Will be gutted if this doesn’t work! 

Tierra - sorry, forgot to reply! I’m good apart from this stuff. It’s been nice being off work and getting ready for Christmas! You’ll have a busy one this year?!! 


Dee - hello! Lovely to hear from you. Not long now! Hope you’re well x


----------



## billie2015

Any news Shiny? I hope the lack of post just means you're busy... 
Thinking of you!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie - thanks for asking.  not good news I’m afraid. Had a line but it faded and finally disappeared yesterday. Not sure if it was ovitrelle booster still or chemical but my beta tomorrow should confirm. 

Pretty gutted this time as the blast seemed perfect - EEVA grade 1 and 3AA on day 5. 

X


----------



## billie2015

Awww! I'm sorry to read that! 
Are you moving on to an FET straight away? Single / double? I seem to remember Claire saying something about half price FET if you transfer just the one blast during fresh cycle...


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie - yes will do a FET asap but i want to discuss things with gcrm first and potentially do some immunes testing. Thats 3 failed blast transfers this year (4 blasts in total) so surely something must be wrong? 

Not sure about 1 or 2. Will speak to marco about it. 

My lining doesnt thicken well on medicated FET's so want to try a different protocol or natural cycle woth luteal support.  X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

You get a couple of hundred off fior first FET after an eSET.


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi Shiny,

Sorry to hear your news. I posted a couple of weeks ago and unfortunately had a BFN with a top grade blast (better graded than my daughter) and I've been looking into why that might have been? I just wondered if you did  flare protocol with all your blast transfers as lots of what I've read seems to suggest HCG (ovitrelle) is not sufficient as luteal support, however, I am sure lots of people have had their BFP on flare protocol but this is one question I'm going to ask Marco at our review as most of the evidence suggests progesterone gives a higher pregnancy rate and I had the pessaries with my BFP cycle.

Hope you are ok.

X x x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi waitingforsande - thanks so much and I'm sorry for your bfn too. So I asked for progesterone too as im paranoid about having enough luteal support so it definitely wasnt that that caused my bfn.

Im thinking of having my nk cells tested. Marco isnt a big immunes believer but there must be something in it - particularly when you look at success rates of clinics that focus on immunes. Im just not sure whether to get blood immunes done too but thats even more money and i would need to go esewhere for that i think. 

Might also ask about aspirin and clexane. It seems to be implantation that is my issue. 

When is your review? Do you have any frosties? X


----------



## Waitingforsande

Hi,

First review I could get was 28th December. But no Frosties! From all 3 cycles I never have had. I do have a list of questions though, I was on DHEA as Marco suggested it and I had the least eggs I've ever had and again my research shows that this can be true that it effects egg numbers so I'm not keen to take it again. But think I'll try ubiquinol and/or royal jelly? And I def want the progesterone if we go again. Also I had some fluid in my lining at my last scan and on day of EC but they said it was gone by ET but they said the fluid would've been toxic but I'm not sure how/why I had that?

My husband takes tamoxifen and anastrazole to increase his sperm count as we see a consultant in London for this and Marco doesn't believe in it either but I think you have to do what is right for you. He isn't unsupportive with it but can be dismissive of how well it works. So I think if getting your NK cells checked feels like your next step then don't be put off. 

Don't want to give you false hope but hoping OTD maybe surprises you x x x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oh i better get booked in! Will call tomorrow. 

I took dhea and ubiquinol and my embryo quality seemed great - we ended up with 4 day 5 blasts out of 7. The other 3 made it to day 6 but not good enough to freeze. 

Good luck with your review! X


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies i hope you don't mind me joining in. You will see from my thread that i have had 2 treatment cycles in the past at GRI. We were at an open night at GCRM last month so now looking into options that are available to us.

Defo very impressed with the set up there. Can i ask if any of you have had NHS attempts before moving to GCRM? If you were able to take some of your medical notes with you for reference? The Embryologist suggested it to us, she said it would be helpful to know what my previous embryo grading was.

I have been diagnosed with Endo so def looking into the Nk biopsy, its certainly something which is linked to Endo. Hoping it might give us so more answers esp after having the 2 miscarriages.

I see they offer EEVA too, is this different from the embryo monitoring at GRI?

Would appreciate any advice or tips you could offer us   it has taken us a full year to get the strength to move forward again, just hoping 2018 is our year  

Baby dust to you all

Jac x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi weejacs - sorry you’ve had such a tough journey so far.  

Do GRI  use Embryoscope? The difference with EEVA is that the software looks at the time lapse and checks for embryos doing certain things at certain times and spits out a grading based on that. With embryoscope, the embryologist still do all the work but have time lapse to view instead of just a glimpse each day - I think! 

I like EEVA and the embryologists at GCRM seem to love it. It worked on my last cycle - I had a high predictor transferred and got my bfp. A few others were low and whilst they made it to blast, didn’t take. 

I had a high grade transferred recently on my fresh cycle that didn’t take so will be interested to see what they say at my review. 

I am also looking into immunes testing and am going to get nk cells checked before my FET. Immunes is a bit of a mine field! I’m not sure whether to get bloods checked too but I know GCRM are quite dismissive of bloods.

I haven’t had NHS treatment before so can’t help on that one but it would seem right to me that you should be able to request copies if your files. Why don’t you just call the hospital and ask? 

Keep going and keep positive! Hope 2018 will bring us both bumps and babies! Xx


----------



## Miracle2018.19

Hi everyone, 

I have just signed up here today. 
Hope it's ok to join in the conversation. 
I had two rounds of IVF at the GRI back in 2015. Miscarried the first round and ended up with an ectopic pregnancy the second round. My egg count was very low so I was told to go for donor egg IVF.
I have been diagnosed with Endometriosis and blocked Fallopian tubes in 2013 and with uterine high natural killer cells in May 2015.
I went to Professor Siobhan Quenby in Coventry and she did a biopsy and diagnosed me with uNK count of 25.5%
I was prescribed 20 mg Prednisolone and Clexane injections. 

Now I am wondering if the GCRM supports this treatment?
I have an appointment in early February with them to discuss things. What are people's experience with uterine High Natural Killer cells at this clinic especially if you have been diagnosed with it?
I also phoned the GRI as I heard that they now work together with a Spanish clinic and now offer donor egg IVF as well.
Waiting to get more information on this. 
Thanks everyone  xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Miracle - welcome to the group! Sorry that you’ve had 2 failed. Cycled but FX for no. 3. 

I’m about to have my uNk cells checked through GCRM so I know that they definitely treat treat them. Marco posted me an info sheet about the treatments which includes the ones you mentioned and possibly intralipids. Dee on here has been treated by them for high Unk cells so knows more than me. She is currently pregnant! 

Good luck! X


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies I to am looking into the uterine biopsy.  I won't be cycling at the GCRM but have been in touch regarding it.  I'm waiting to get my plan for treatment before arranging it.

I was wondering if it comes back high do they give me a treatment plan for meds even tho I'm not cycling with them? I was debating heading to London for immune testing but trying to do as much up here as I can, I've had autoimmune and some for clotting so far and all came back negative apart from my ANA came back a low positive.  Head pickled with it all!

Sorry to hear of your losses Miracle x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi prettypink - theyre a private clinic so i would have thought yes but dont know im afraid. x


----------



## Prettypink

Thanks Shiny I'll hopefully know more once I phone, had been emailing and got some info.  Are you due to get it done?  Have you had any other immune testing done?  Just hard as no one really covers it fully up here.  Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Pretty pink - I’m just waiting for my day 1 so that I can phone up and book my biopsy/scratch. 

I haven’t had anything else checked - partly as it’s difficult from up here/costs a fortune but also because I have a daughter from my first cycle so I suspect if it’s anything, it will be high unk cells. I haven’t had any miscarriages or anything but my last 3 transfers of blasts haven’t worked so I want to do at least some tests before we continue. 

We’ve decided to just go with biopsy for our FET but if we need to have another fresh cycle, we’ll go the whole hog first. I think GCRM only treat unk cells though so would need another clinic to treat me if anything was found. 

I know that you can get tests done with Locus Medicus in Athens which is much cheaper, then just have a consultation/treatment with likes of Dr Gorgy in London alongside IVF at another clinic. I think. 

I had a chat with LM over Xmas when I was trying to decide what to do. My GP said they would draw all the bloods for £25 then I would need to get them couriered to Athens but I think LM can arrange that at your cost. 

Xx


----------



## Miracle2018.19

Hi everyone, 

That's good to know that the GCRM would treat the high natural killer cells. 
I think I paid over £600 plus the train journey to get tested for uterine high natural killer cells in Coventry with Professor Siobhan Qyenby. It was well worth it though as there was nowhere up here in Scotland that did the biopsy at the time.

We are looking at clinics in Greece and Spain now after the GCRM send us the price list for donor egg IVF.
It's around  £8000-£10.000.
I think we get two cycles for that price in Greece.

We also Emailed the GRI as they now offer donor egg IVF privately. They work together with a clinic in Spain regarding the donor eggs.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies

Wow sounds like were all thinking the same! I am just wondering if GCRM do 2 biopsies? As I know Dr Quenby does for the 1 price?

Hope everyone is doing well, hoping 2018 is a special year for us all  

Jac xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Jac - they just do one. I’ve been told I can just have it when I have my scratch. Results will be back in time for starting next cycle. I noticed Coventry do 2. Is that because unk cells can fluctuate?


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Shiney

Yes they do 2 now because of this reason, i think i will defo go for it but just not sure if ill go to GCRM or Coventry. I'm more leaning towards Coventry esp with them offering the 2 for the same price. This should also act as a scratch, they are not charging you for a biopsy and a scratch are they?

Jac x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Jac - it’s done at the same time and costs about £650 altogether. So no need for separate scratch.  Assume the extra £350 on top of the scratch cost is to pay for the cells to be tested. 

Logistically Coventry would be a pain so I’m going to go with gcrm for now. If there’s an issue and I dont get pregnant on this FET, I could always consider retesting. X


----------



## Miracle2018.19

Hi ladies,

That's interesting that Coventry now does two biopsies as the unk fluctuate - I had no idea that this could be the case.

Now hubby and myself decided to definitely go to Greece for our donor egg IVF cycle but we will need a clinic to do my scans and prescribe me the medications right? I am supposed to start prednisolone from egg collection if I remember this right so I would have to start the meds before flying to Greece.
Does the GCRM clinic work alongside other clinics abroad or how do people do that? 
Thanks everyone  x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hoping andpraying - if it’s the first FET following an elective single transfer, its £875 I think. Otherwise about £1150.  Think it’s on their website. The FET charge is the same where her natural or medicated. 

I’m trying to decide between a natural and medicated FET  just now so happen to know the process. 

For a natural, you just call on your day 1 then they check bloods for ovulation from day 10 and do the transfer the relevant number of days after ovulation. You can ask for a lining scan too if you’re concerned about thickness - this is what I have done. I will also get extra luteal support as I have asked for it. 

Sounds very simple! Are you planning to do one soon? 

Miracle - sorry for not responding - I don’t have a clue I’m afraid! 

X


----------



## billie2015

Miracle, no idea about cycling abroad, sorry!

Hoping, good luck for the FET, I was reading your signature, you have quite the unusual story!

Shiny, how are you, did you start the FET already? You had your scratch? and your NK cells results? Wishing you all the best for this cycle!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

hi billie - how are you? Im just waiting for a positive ov test then i will book in for my sratch/nk cells test. Kinda hoping it shows something so that i can fix it.  Think my transfer will end up being mid-March. 4th time lucky i hope!

Hopingandpraying - oh yikes. I had heard argc was eye watering... assume you'll need immunes this time too? Is marco prescribing or are you getting elsewhere?  Ive spoken to marco but really not sure. I have a short luteal phase so Marco recommended medicated seeing we dont know whats actually causing it.  However, my lining only gets to about 7mm and gets much thicker on fresh cycles. im worried that isnt helping but marco is very relaxed about it. I asked about trying a natural so we are going to check my lining thickness when i have my scratch and make a decision on the day.  I would want higher dose of oestrogen if doing medicated  as i know that my lining can get much thicker.  Think id be worried about doing a natural incase something is wonky somewhere.  I guess thats where argc's crazy monitoring helps! 

Why are you doing natural? Where did you have immunes tested? Im contemplating full testing if this cycle doesnt work. Just having unk cells checked this time as gcrm will do/treat it.  Hoping for scratch in next couple of weeks so transfer will be march. X


----------



## billie2015

Shiny, I'm doing good thank you! Not long to go now, so enjoying every moment of the pregnancy since it may be my last ever. Not long for you either until next FET! Good luck for scratch/NK test! Do you know yet whether you'll want single/dble transfer? I'm guessing you'll have plenty of time and other questions though...


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey Billie. Thank you - still thinking!!  You’ll need to have another few with all those Frosties   x


----------



## jules35

Hi everyone.Anybody doing PGD/karyotype maping at GRCM.Just had meeting with Marco.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Nope - sorry. Havent seen anyone on here recently doing that but hopefully someone will jump in.


----------



## jules35

Thankyou happy shiny girl.Maybe ill be the first to share my experience.


----------



## hilarypax

hello!

i am new to this forum! I am 41, have a daughter conceived with my OE IVF and known donor sperm. We live in the U.S.

i am now looking into two options to try for #2... either use donated embryo (probably double donor through europe program or if i can find affordable option in the US), or going abroad to do DE IVF with the same known donor's sperm (he would be my "partner").

i have family in edinburgh for a year and have been half-heartedly joking that i'll come visit if they can find me a scottish embryo... my PGF was scottish and so i have been thinking that would be nice (my mom has always wanted a red head!).

i am in contact with GCRM... haven't gotten many answers yet, but they should be creating an account for me today.

i have so many questions, so many things i'm trying to figure out!!

i guess i could ask on this thread:

- with the donor egg option, i'm seeing that you can get all the fresh eggs or split between 2 recipients. or, you can get frozen eggs, which i figured i'd want the largest package. do folks have thoughts about which of these 3 options is best? if the first try doesn't work, it'd be tricky and expensive to fly back again... i'd really want my best shot with the first try.

- do there tend to be lots of "extra" costs?

- how thoroughly are donors screened? do the accept donors with mental health histories in themselves or in their families? this is a major concern of mine; i am probably going to turn down a group of PGS tested embryos that have been offered me through a known donating couple due to higher than normal risk of autism, as well as family history of ADHD and alcoholism. (it's really the autism that i'm the most concerned about- sperm donor was 52 at the time of conception, and they think one child from the same batch prob has autism and are having him tested next month).

- what information does the recipient get about the donor prior to accepting? in the CR and elsewhere in europe, it's little to nothing. i know in UK the donor can be contacted by age 18, and i really like this. do you get a picture?

- are there other clinics in scotland i should be considering? are most of the donors scottish?

also, if anyone has any thoughts about getting a DD embryo, which in many ways seems simpler, but would be fully anonymous for life, vs going the route of open ID egg donor and known sperm donor but much more complicated, probably expensive, and not sure how the chances for success compare.... i'd love to hear them!!

thanks!!!

hilary


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hilary - hello! That's so funny that your mom wants a red head!    I don't have any experience with DE but there a few on here that do so will let them jump in. Good luck! X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Morning ladies - quick question I’m hoping someone can help me with! 

I’ve just received an appointment reminder text which says my appointment is at GCRM Glasgow but I booked the appointment for a satellite! Has anyone received a reminder for a satellite  recently? Just want to check it should have the satellite name not Glasgow before I call out of hours! X


----------



## billie2015

No idea about reminders but nice to see you're starting again! Did you get your result for the NK cells count?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey Billie - it was normal! If anything is was very low but my scratch will fix that. Transferring on Saturday. How are you? X


----------



## billie2015

Woohoo! Good stuff for the results, and good luck for today! I'll be keeping an eye on here over the next few days!

Here all good, my baby girl was born on Feb 16 , another emergency c-section though unfortunately .


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Aww, congratulations Billie. As long as you’re both safe and well - that’s the main thing. Although agree it’s not ideal! Hope you’re recovering well and enjoying snuggles. X


----------



## billie2015

Hope transfer went well?
How many did you get back in the end?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Yes - asked for marco so very quick and hardly felt a thing. Went for 1 again but have 2 left so will go for both next month if this doesn't work. X


----------



## billie2015

Great!
When is your otd? feel any implantation twinges yet? Oh, I really have my fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hey Billie - 21st feb. Nope - nothing yet   x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - looks like a bfp at last! Still a few days to go (officially) but line getting darker. FX! X


----------



## billie2015

Woohoo!!! so happy for you!!!
Hope tomorrow brings confirmation! FX!


----------



## billie2015

Shiny, I've just noticed your signature!!! Congratss!!! Now you'll be glad you only transferred one


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi billie - thank you. Yes! Absolutely x


----------



## TierraFirma

Shiny 

I’ve been keeping up with this thread and I’m soooo happy for you. Now mrs you take it easy and keep thinking all those positive thoughts and visualisation.


Xx


----------



## TierraFirma

Billy how are you getting on back on the no sleep band wagon  

I was glad to read everything delivery went ok all be it not the way you’d have liked 


Does anyone know if Dee had her baby yet? 

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Tierra - thank you! I’m not sure actually. Was in June time that she got pregnant? If so, she should have by now! 

How are you? X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Has anyone had the harmony test with GCRM and if so, do you know how much they charge?  I can’t see it on their price list. X


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey shiny 

I couldn’t find the harmony test on gcrm in Scotland but I’ve read at gcrm Belfast is £480 for blood tests and detail ultrasound so might be around that figure here I’d imagine. Nhs do that for you too hunny although not till 5 month I think 🤔 can’t mind brain fried haha

Afm I’m ok just ticking away as always, no sleep, not enough hours in the day, the usual   x


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

So i'm finally back on this rollercoaster, we had our 1st appointment with Marco today following our assessment investigations. My AMH is no 6, previously 13.9 in 2014 but after my 2 laps and cyst removal i'm not surprised it is now this. Marco didn't sugar coat it today which we both appreciated, I am actually glad that someone is being up front and telling us like it is. I have been saying for the past 5 years that Endo was having any effect on my egg quality but no one at GRI would agree. Finally today that was the first words out his mouth. So we are now going to be taking DHEA or at least I am for the next 3 months to try and improve my egg quality. Lucky for us our friends are in the USA at the moment so they are going to bring it back for me.

Change of protocol also so a totally different approach which I am happy about. Really hoping this is our time.

Hope you are all ok whatever stage you are at, babydust to you all  

Jac x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Jac -that’s good that you’re moving forward. My amh was 7.1 last year so I took dhea for 3 months too - and ubiquinol. Had 100% fertilisation and 4 of 7 embryos made it to day 5 blast - the other 3 made it but weren’t good enough to freeze. Currently 9 weeks pregnant. I made my oh take a supplement this time too even though his results were ok. Figured it wouldn’t do any harm!  I can’t say for sure if it was down to the dhea but I suspect it did help and I would do it again if I did another cycle. 

Good luck - hope this next few months passes quickly.  By the way - My skin got quite greasy with the dhea - and quite spotty as a consequence - but it cleared quickly after stopping.


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi everyone

Just thought I would pop on to say hi! How is everyone doing? We are on day 21 of the DHEA, doing ok so far no side effects hoping it continues. We have just booked a holiday so away to Tenerife for 2 weeks in 2 weeks time.

Shiny how are you doing? I noticed from your signature you have had a change in protocol, long then to flare, Marco has said this is what we will have this time, we have had 2 attempts with long just wondering how you found it? And what dose of Ubiquinol? There are 2 different types? I will restart this also.

Hope you are all doing ok, baby dust to you all  

Jac x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Jac - that’s great that you’ve started. When do you plan to cycle? 

I initially used Jarrow’s ubiquinol but it it sometimes pretty expensive so I sometimes bought natures best. I took 200mg a day. 

I found the flare protocol really easy. It still takes a while as you take norethisterone before hand so that they can time your start date. As the prostap causes an initial flare of hormones before it down regs you, you might find you don’t need to stim as long. I only had 8 days of injections.  I had fewer eggs this time (prob also my lower amh) and embryos were better quality overall (possibly the supplements) 

The gonal f pen is easy once you get going - I messed up my first jag! It’s the same as the ovitrelle pen. 

I am good thanks. 15 weeks now so ticking off the weeks x


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Shiny

By the time I have finished the DHEA it will be I the middle of August so anytime around then. We will make an appointment to sign consents etc. I was prescribed GonalF previously and managed the injections fine. Less would be great as both long cycles it was 21 days prostap then 13/14 injections until I was ready. Still coping ok with the DHEA although a little more irritated then usual around my period time.

Gosh 15 weeks already that is great, lovely news. Is this 3rd time luck for you? I am hoping the DHEA improves my egg quality, always responded well with 16 plus eggs but when only 2 out of that make it to 5 day then there is defo a problem. Certainly that was Marcos take on it. I did discuss the nk biopsy with him but he wasn't too keen on it   I'm still in 2 minds if I am honest as I know it is linked to Endo but he is determined its my egg quality.

Jac x


----------



## Greenbar

Hi ladies.  We used GCRM last year, and Dr Marco recommended based on my age to do donor egg with IVF Spain.  This worked first time and my son is now 8 months.  GCRM are very professional with the blood tests and communications with Spain so I can't fault them there.  If you do go down this route, you will be offered counselling at GCRM as part of the package.  I would urge you to take it.  We didn't take it just because we were busy with work etc. and I really was not prepared for the realities of a baby that was not genetically mine.  This is not the right forum to discuss these challenges but if anyone is thinking of going down this road you can PM met and I will be happy to help.


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi All,

Not been on here for a long time!
Just looking to reach out to the more mature ladies of 40+ who had successful DEIVF at GCRM with a UK donor?
Wondering about waiting list times / costs / experience etc 
PM me if you would prefer.
Thanks x


----------



## Marmalady

Hi Everyone- We had ICSI with GRI which ended in a miscarriage last year and are now thinking about IVF again after a recent ectopic pregnancy in June (my second EP). 

I had a fairly mixed experience with the GRFC/ GRI and am hoping that I may get a better outcome elsewhere. 

I am thinking about switching to GCRM and would appreciate some perspectives from any women who have been treated by GCRM and if there are any of you out there that have experienced both Glasgow Royal Fertility Clinic and Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine. 

Wishing you all luck!

Marmalady


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey marmalady 

I don’t have experience with Glasgow royal but I had 2 successful icsi treatments at gcrm. I dont have a bad word to say about them to be honest, the staff were wonderful to us. Our first icsi the hospital had the urologist come from his house in the evening to do a pesa.i know you get the service you pay for but then doing this for us really made me feel like they cared. I would recommend them but I have nothing to compare to but I know if I ever had another child and needed ivf I’d go back again.


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Marmalady

I have had 2 cycles at GRI. We went along to the open evening which was good, I'd recommend it. Then we made an apt to go for blood tests and hubs sample before wee booked an appt to see Marco. He has recommended I take DHEA for 3-4 months before we try again. We have only had 2 appt's but what a difference, the place and staff all lovely. Totally different atmosphere and we were always taken on time not like GRI where they constantly ran late. 

I would defo recommend the open evening as it lets you get a feel for the place.

When we met Marco he was like a breathe of fresh air as I felt every time we met with the staff at GRI they weren't interested in my Endo diagnosis and wouldn't relate it to both my MC's and egg quality. It was the first words out Marco's mouth.

Hope this helps, anything else just ask.

Jac x


----------



## Marmalady

Thanks Terra and WeeJacks. That’s hugely reassuring. We’re booked in for an open evening at the end of the month.


----------



## Tracey42

Hi Highlandgirl, 

I'm in my 2ww with DE ICSI, I'm 49. 

If you look at my history I've thrown everything (including the kitchen sink) at trying to get pregnant and not been successful to date. When we started 6 years ago we had our first two cycles of IVF at the GCRM then moved to Czech Republic for DE treatment. We decided last year to have one more attempt and strip everything back and have treatment locally. I was being treated at FGA in London for immune issues, huge amounts of traveling, drugs and costs

First cycle: we had a consultation with Marco then joined the waiting list, we paid a deposit at this stage, approx. £450, plus cost of consultation. It took slightly over 5 months to make it to the top of the waiting list. We came in for an appointment with a nurse and were offered 1 donor, which we accepted. This donor had proven fertility so we felt positive. Our donor responded poorly which led to only 4 eggs being collected, three fertilised, all three stopped developing after three days so nothing to transfer, we had just spent £5000+ for nothing.  Utterly heart-breaking. That was Jan 2018.

Second cycle: met with Marco to discuss the outcome of last cycle (no cost) and were placed at the top of the waiting list due to the terrible outcome of the last cycle. This time was different, we waiting just over two months to hear from GCRM who informed us they were processing donors (bloods, tests etc) and to expect a 'list' of donors in the next few weeks. When the list arrived there was over 12 choices between donors and frozen eggs. There were only three that met our characteristics so we opted for the youngest and took a gamble on the fact they did not have proven fertility. 

We were not offered this the first cycle which makes me wonder, were we last to be offered a donor as we had no choices? After the selection was made we paid the balance and repeated the cycle.  I am now in the 2ww (6dp5dt) and we have one frozen blastocyst. 

Pros: I like the GCRM's kind, caring approach and belief in only additional treatments that have solid scientific research backing up their claims, like the endo scratch. 

Cons: It can be a long wait for a donor. We had two very different experiences and in hindsight when we got the update on how the first donor was responding, or not responding as was the case, we should have enquired what our options were at that stage, we didn't.

We are happy with where we are, it's our last attempt and we feel happy and relaxed having treatment at home without flights and trains to London. 

What I do truly believe is after ET there is very little you can do to influence the outcome, it's up the embie/s to do their thing. The GCRM also believe in getting back to normal life asap after ET, which was refreshing to here. I asked a few do's and don'ts and they totally poo-pooed them.  

I also had pre and post transfer acupuncture at the GCRM.

Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi everyone, I’ve had four embryos in storage at GCRM for four years. Got my yearly bill for storage and it’s £350. Getting expensive. Don’t know whether to donate them or try one more time. I was told to try a non medicated transfer, but it’s been 10 years and I’m exhausted. I haven’t done a non medicated before. So confused.


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Tracey

This sounds very positive this time round, keeping everything crossed for you   How are you feeling?

This is my 1st experience with GCRM, we are having another try with my own eggs after Marco recommended 3 months of DHEA to try and improve egg quality.

Can I ask you about the cost for the donor? Did the £5000 include everything? I am thinking if this 1 does not go to plan we might have another try but with donor. I know that there is more availability abroad but my OH isn't keen on this idea.

Having been told there was 12 donors available, I'm wondering if the wait is still as long as 5 months? Or is 5 months quite common?

Jac x


----------



## Dee L

Hi Jacs

I had DE ivf last Summer and had a baby boy earlier this year.  I went on the waiting list end of Sept 2016 after I had a chemical pregnancy.  I received a letter at the start of May 2017 to say I had reached the top of the waiting list.  You get the option to pay a deposit (£500 I think), remove yourself off the list or you can stay on the list but be down as not quite ready.

We went in to sign our consents, picked our donor & started treatment all on the same day.  I can’t remember how many donors there were but there must have been around 6 or 7.  We went for fresh rather than frozen and decided to go for exclusive rather than shared.  All the donors were under 25, and apart from one were under 5 foot 4 which was good cos I’m a short @rse 😂. I picked a donor that didn’t have proven fertility which I guess we all are at some stage.

Cost wise it was around £10k, we had one transferred which resulted in our son and we have 6 frozen.  We went for exclusive as we wanted as many embryos we could in case of failures/siblings.  I have a debrief at our maternity hospital in a couple of weeks to see if we should go ahead with future pregnancies as I was seriously ill (I actually ended up having a few things wrong but won’t bore you with the details 😂).  If I get told that it’s too risky then we will sadly need to dispose of the embryos which makes me feel awful.  While I’m keen to have another OH isn’t as he doesn’t want to risk losing me like he nearly did last time.  He said it would take a lot to change his mind.  I guess there is always a risk with ivf, OE and DE.  I have a friend who had DE at our local hospital, her donor was the same age as mine and had 15 eggs collected, 10 fertilised, ended up with 3 blastocysts and none took.  My donor had 14 eggs collected, 11 fertilised and had 7 blasts. You just don’t know how it’s going to go, that’s why we decided for us exclusive was the way to go as it was still cheaper than doing 2 cycles if we had a shared one.

If you want more info or questions then feel free to PM me as I am hardly ever on here nowadays.

Sorry for the long reply 😬

xx


----------



## Tracey42

Hi, 

Weejacs - treatment cost us just shy of £5k. Our donor produced 13 eggs which the GCRM let us keep (usually split after 9 eggs) Only two made it to blastocyst stage. So one back and one frozen. I also paid for an endometrium scratch and intralipids so an extra £500, plus drugs, we have spend the best park of £7k. 

Yes, 5 months is the average wait. That's roughly what we waited for both DE cycles.

However...…. good news, we got a BFP. We had our 8 week scan on Monday and everything is on track and looking good. So we have now been released from the GCRM and in the capable hands of the NHS.  Keep everything crossed for us that we make it to the 12 week scan. After than I can relax... lol 
Still have to pinch myself at times....    

T xx


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey tracey

Just wanted to say   That’s wonderful news on your   
The gcrm are wonderful, they gave me 2 wonderful children and I’m glad to read another success story by them

Hope your pregnancy goes smoothly and the little one doesn’t create to much havoc in there   but it’s all worth it in the end so enjoy and try and relax (easier said than done though) 

X


----------



## WeeJacs

Congratulations Dee and Tracey, fabulous news!! Thank you for replying. Its good to know the wait is not too long. 

We are due to start our 3rd cycle at the clinic on Wednesday. Marco has opted for the flare protocol as my AMH is just 6.1 now, both previous cycles were long so i'm hoping it respond ok. Keeping everything crossed this is our time and our little bean makes it. Marco does think its an egg quality issue so if this doesn't work out then I think we will go for DE next time.

Anyone due to start in a few weeks?

I must admit the staff at the clinic are all lovely, so refreshing when you compare it to the Royal.

Jac x


----------



## Mumsy35

Hi everyone. Im new to the forum and was looking for other ladies undergoing or starting ivf at gcrm. We have our first consultation next month with marco&slightly nervous yet excited. Me 35,hub 42, one daughter, TTC #2 for 6 years unexplained secondary infertility! Is anyone else starting ivf next year?im confused as to which treatment payment plan to go for with fertility access? Any advice is welcome&look forward to sharing my journey with you all! 

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

Just popping on to update, so our 1st cycle at GCRM didn't go to plan, we got a BFN. They collected 10 eggs and 5 made it to blastocyst, fair to say everyone totally amazed with this result esp due to my low AMH, all the staff were hoping for 5 at best. DHEA defo worked a treat for me.

So we have seen Marco already for review, I am now going to have the biopsy for NK Cells to rule this out. I have did a lot of research and it is very common in woman who have Endo. Really want to rule this out before we go head with our frosties!

He has suggested a natural FET though I am slightly concerned, even although my cycle is relatively regular I only bleed for a few days at the most and before starting the IVF process some of my ovulation bloods were borderline. Does anyone have any experience of a Natural V medicated FET?

Jac x


----------



## Mumsy35

Hi weejacs

Sorry to hear that it didnt work this time round. Keep your chin up and stay positive! Next time round you will nail it im sure! 
I love Marco, he is such a nice genuine guy. He made us feel so much at ease and answered a zillion of our questions and so patient too! I was mentioned to that id have to freeze all my embryos due to risk of ohss. I have high amh. I would have a fet without medication ie a natural fet. I hope it works out for both of us! I put my full trust in these people. It may not work out first time and im aware but we gotta keep positive and keep going.

2019.....here we come..... 

Sent from my BND-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## grifter

Hope it isn't too much trouble asking on this thread but me and my partner are looking at IVF and are really in the dark about most things at the moment. She suffered ectopic last year and has pcos so we are looking at IVF. We will try the natural route in the meantime but want to get the ball rolling with IVF, currently trying to lose that last few stones and are taking prenatal vits, pregnacare, inositol, omega 3 etc. I've done quite a bit of research, well as much as my brain will allow, and seems create fertility in Manchester or GRCM in Glasgow might be our best options; I'd read about the more natural IVF at create and thought that might be a better option but I don't really know given we don't really know the full medical conditions yet. I'm really not sure about the amount of appointments, transfers that you need to do etc. and how much time it takes. Can anyone share the appointments etc. and time out you have to take when doing this?

On a side not does anyone know if the inositol in a choline inositol tablet is the same as myo-inositol. I'd read myo was recommended but not sure if the inositol in the choline inositol pill is the same thing?

Thanks a lot

G


----------



## Mumsy35

Hi grifter and welcome!

I would highly recommend glasgow gcrm as i was successful first time with natural IVF. The people are lovely and they will explain everything on your consultant appointment and give you a timeline of all the events and appointments you need in detail. Each patient is different i was on short protocol, natural FET. So depending on which protocol you are on they will outline all the necessary details of appointments etc. They do monthly events also so ample opportunity to ask questions before you decide anything. Good luck


----------



## SUNNYDANCE

hello, who is cycling at GCRM right now?  anyone in their 40's? thinking of swapping to GCRM after 4 x failed attempts at GRI over the past year.
Thank you


----------

